# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Kho ve chai của Hung1706

## hung1706

Tình hình là cái thói đua đòi theo phong trào nó lại làm hại em  :Confused: 
Thế nên em xả kho các mục như sau với cái giá cực kì ve-sờ-chai đây ạ.

Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle.

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 kinh khủng khiếp cho đội DIY. Em này khá nổi tiếng nên các bác xem lại tại link sau để đỡ mất tài nguyên forum. 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...5454#post45454
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/46...-con-HSK-A40-D

Giá rổ 6tr9 1 bộ gồm 1 đầu ATC + 2 đầu tool holder gá dao max 22 mm . Em bán 2 bộ thoai ạ  :Big Grin: 







1.2: Đầu BT30 bé bé xinh xinh.
- Thông tin sơ bộ:
* Dài: 360mm
* Đường kính thân: 110mm
* Nặng: 18kg
* Đã test với 8000 RPM truyền qua đai dẹt quay khá êm  :Big Grin: 
Giá rổ 3tr cho 1 em duy nhất còn sót lại.



Xem thêm tại: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...hong-lanh-cool

1.3: Vài em đầu cắt dùng ER32. 
--- Thông số sơ bộ:
Dùng collet + nut là ER32, gá dao max 20mm.
Dùng 2 bạc đạn đầu 7007, 1 bạc đạn đuôi 6xx4. Cái lõi to chà bá lửa thế thì gặm sắt nó cỡ nào nhỉ 
Theo dàn cơ có con motor kéo đi cùng chạy qua 1 vòng nhông xoắn thì tốc độ em nó tầm 6000 - 8000 rpm, có thể chạy lên được 10.000 rpm 
Miệng côn còn sáng bóng chưa có dấu vết phân chim nào cả . Không lo nỗi lo run out 
Giá rổ fix mạnh còn 1tr4 (Có nut) và 1tr2 (không nut) . Các bác dạo vòng vòng sẽ biết giá em bán lỗ vốn sặc máu nhé hehe
Xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/72...#ixzz4547w2w9I



1.4 Con sờ-pín TAC Giken 550W giải nhiệt gió. Dòng spindle chuyên ăn kim loại, đã test chạy tàn tàn thì 6000 RPM mà phang tới nhé. Bác nào đã xài sẽ biết công lực của em nó  :Big Grin: . Giá rổ ra đi 2tr.



Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme
2.1. 2 em vít-me bi to to hơn tí . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, khá cũ do ảnh hưởng thời gian nhưng còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 







2.2. Ray block con lăn Schneeberger bản 35, mã MR35 block dài tải nặng kinh hoàng, cấp chính xác G2 mới 100%. Phù hợp cho 1 trong 2 em vit-me bên trên tạo nên cặp đôi hoàn cảnh luôn. Giá rổ 3tr5 



Xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/69...xinh-dau-nam-D

Mục 3: Hộp số
Các bác xem tại đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day
Còn lại mục 2 và 3.
Bác nào cần hỗ trợ làm cốt nối / sơ-mi hay mặt bích mâm cặp thì em làm luôn nhé, chi phí nếu rẻ rẻ thì làm free luôn hen.
Mục 2 em fix mỗi em 200K
Mục 3 em fix 300k mỗi em còn lại là 2tr5 / 1 em.

Mục 4: Chuyển giao em CNC mini siêu chính xác bao gồm Combo THK XZ 120x120mm + cặp ray con lăn dài tổng 400 mm (làm bàn Y hành trình hơn 200 là ổn).
Giá rổ 3tr9 cho cả đội hình. (Ưu tiên các bác ở TPHCM nhé vì em nó khá nặng)
Xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/69...#ixzz454BYcmPJ



Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là mục 1.3 và 1.4 có gạch bự rồi ạ. 
Còn lại một số món kính mời kính mời...giá hời đây  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là thêm 1 em đầu cắt có gạch.
Em vừa tuyển thêm 2 em Combo Z khủng long ngót ngét 50kg, toàn thân gang đúc dùng ray con lăn Unitool, vitme bi 16 bước 4 double nut hành trình khá dài (300 hoặc hơn). Bác nào quan tâm có thể liên hệ đặt gạch trước khi lên sóng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

> Hehe tình hình là thêm 1 em đầu cắt có gạch.
> Em vừa tuyển thêm 2 em Combo Z khủng long ngót ngét 50kg, toàn thân gang đúc dùng ray con lăn Unitool, vitme bi 16 bước 4 double nut hành trình khá dài (300 hoặc hơn). Bác nào quan tâm có thể liên hệ đặt gạch trước khi lên sóng nhé


Cho em đặt gạch với nào :v

----------


## ronaldinho_07

ray con lăn ht nhiêu ế anh ?
Mai lấy xác con tiện về xem có nhét lên vừa ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bộ ray con lăn 50kg em có cơ hội ngó qua với bác Hưng, hàng đẹp em nhìn còn ghiền, mà nhu cầu sử dụng ko có  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHOHOHO.......... đã sâu xé nhau hết rồi.... Nhưng bác titanium7000 mà lấy thì em hy sinh nhường bác bộ double nut cho đúng cái yêu cầu cực cao của bác, để xem chú Hưng muốn cho nó đi không đã , nhin ngon vãi hàng , hơi khó bố trí 1 tí nhưng chẳng chê đâu được , quá xá đã.

----------


## hung1706

Haha hàng đã có gạch nóng nung đỏ trước khi đăng luôn  :Big Grin: . Vậy chốt phát là anh Nam và bác Itanium7000 mỗi người 1 cục gạch nhé.
Em up tí cho các bác xem chơi hehe
Bộ vitme doublenut khả năng cao là NSK C1Z, ray con lăn bản 15 Unitool. Cả 2 bộ đều nặng trên 65kg  :Big Grin: 
Mặt bích bắt motor khớp nối đầy đủ cả. 





Chắc mai em mang về gấp thoai hehe.

Update: Có 2 bàn rãnh T khoảng 400x600 4 rãnh, có vòng bao ngoài. Dạng bắt ốc trên xuống (6 con M8 gì đấy), mặt đáy được mài khá phẳng. Nặng khoảng 80kg ngót nghét, giá bèo bèo 3tr/1 em (các bác thông cảm vì chi phí vận chuyển đội lên, nếu ở SG thì em ưu tiên gửi xe chở tận nơi nhé). Em nợ hình  :Big Grin: 

Thanks các bác !

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang ký 1 bàn T nhé

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ok bác Thuhanoi  :Big Grin:

----------


## votranphong1996

với bt30 còn ko a.

----------


## hung1706

Hi anh.
Con Hsk thay dao băng piston thủy lực, lực đạp khoảng <300 kg. Có ông thủy lực zin của nó nhưng khá phưc tạp, nên nghiên cưu ky trc nhé  :Big Grin: 
Bt30 khá dê xài, còn hàng nhé bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## votranphong1996

ok thứ 2 e qua xem cái đầu bt30 với bác có combo X nào hành trình tầm 550-600mm ko e đang cần full thép càng tốt

----------


## Mechanic

@Hung1706 : Cái bàn T đó chính xác có phải là 600*300 không ? Cho mình xin cái hình nhé. Đúng thì mình lấy luôn. Cảm ơn

----------


## hung1706

Dạ xin thưa các bác...
Tình hình là em bàn T khá nhiều gạch nên em xin mạn phép úp hình ảnh và thông tin lên cho sinh động đậy.







Hình ảnh thực của em nó thì hơi xỉn màu do em chưa vệ sinh. Tuy nhiên em đã kiểm tra bề mặt thì còn láng mịn chưa có xuất hiện rỗ hay lỗ chỗ gì cả (máy bắn điện mà lấy lỗ đâu ra kakaka)
Kích thước sơ bộ là 350x500, phủ bì 400x600, khá dày và nặng gần 110kg.
Mặt sau láng o o như da em Ngọc gì gì đó  :Big Grin: 

_ Tình hình là có 2 em máy cưa vòng bé bé giá khá mềm (hãng Hitachi dùng điện 110v). Em tính lấy cả 2 nhưng chỉ xài 1, bác nào cần thì inbox hay alo em để share nhé  :Big Grin: 


Thanks các bác ạ!

----------


## hung1706

> ok thứ 2 e qua xem cái đầu bt30 với bác có combo X nào hành trình tầm 550-600mm ko e đang cần full thép càng tốt


Ok bác. Bác vui lòng nhắn tin hoặc alo giờ giấc trước khi đi hoặc trước giờ hẹn khoảng 1 2h gì nhé vì em hay đi long nhong lắm  :Big Grin: 
Bộ trượt như bác nêu thì em vẫn đang tìm kiếm trong vô vọng bác ạ  :Big Grin: 
thanks bác !

----------


## thuhanoi

Bàn T lấy 1 cái nhé, gửi PT về Đà Nẵng giùm nhé, mà nó không có cái bờ giữ nước à

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em nó có cái thùng chứa dầu bắn điện bao bên ngoài nên không có gờ ạ  :Big Grin: 
Còn về vấn đề ship khá căng thẳng vì hàng khá nặng nên bác thuhanoi chờ 1 vài hôm có bác nào khác lấy cái còn lại nữa thì em kêu xe ship chung luôn cho tiện nhé bác. 
Hàng hóa thì nồi đồng cối đá rồi nên không lo sứt mẻ (thực tế là vẫn lo mà lo cho xe ship thôi  :Big Grin: ), không biết là bác có cần đóng khung pallet hay chỉ bọc lại kín đáo thôi ạh?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái bàn T còn lại đã xong  :Big Grin: .
Vậy chắc là khoảng đầu tuần em ship cho bác Thuhanoi nhé. 

Ôi xong mấy con hàng khủng này chắc xệ cái lưng quá @@

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bọc carton dày day là được rồi bác

----------

hung1706

----------


## h-d

Con bàn T của em đâu bác hung1706 ơi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thành thật cáo lỗi cùng bác h-d vì em bị trấn lột bóc lột em bàn T kia rồi. 
Để vài hôm nữa em lại tìm cho bác nhé. Mong bác thông cảm và em sẽ thông tin sớm nhất cho bác nhé
Thanks bác ạ !

----------

h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

bàn T sao nhiều người ham hố vậy ta ? nhu cầu có những ai nè , kích thước và trọng lượng ra sao , cứ quăng gạch đại đi cho chú Hưng có can đảm tha về , có dịp đi mua hàng với chú Hưng , mấy bãi đó rã bàn máy nhiều lắm nhưng toàn mấy trăm kí trở lên , dài hơn 1 mét , ngang hơn 500 , dày 7-10cm luôn ấy.

----------

h-d, hung1706, toanho

----------


## h-d

em cần con 400x600 dày tầm 5-7cm la ok rồi, nếu không chắc phay mỏng bớt đi cho vừa ý Cụ Nam à

----------


## hung1706

Ok bác, để em tìm xem có thì em báo lại bác nhé  :Big Grin: .
Thanks ạh!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình hàng hóa em xin phép update phát nhé  :Big Grin: 
Các mục đã ra đi khá nhiều là:
1.4 spindle TAC 
2.2. Ray block con lăn Schneeberger
Mục 3: Hộp số ra đi em SF 25-50
Các em khủng long to nặng cũng xong trước khi up ảnh

Tình hình hàng hóa: em đã ship cho các bác hàng nhẹ, còn lại 2 em nặng cân là bộ combo Z của bác Itanium7000 và bàn T của bác Thuhanoi thì em vừa vệ sinh sạch sẽ chiều nay (mong các bác thông cảm vì em cũng bận nhiều việc quá nên chậm trễ ạ). Chút ít hình ảnh em gửi các bác xem cho đỡ nhớ mong nhé  :Big Grin: 

Bàn T sáng ngời hehe. Em đã vệ sinh bề mặt lên hình bóng loáng  :Big Grin: . 


Bộ Combo Z chùi sơ cũng sáng sáng là thấy thích gòi  :Big Grin: . Em nó có bộ thắng cơ (tạm gọi là con cóc) cũng hay hay 





Đến đây là tạm xong, ngày mai em đóng hàng rồi tranh thủ ship luôn (do công việc phải chạy lung tung nên chậm nhất là sáng t5 em sẽ ship xong cả nhé)
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chùi sơ sơ hoặc đừng có chùi hắn mà mòn đi ít lạng là bắt đền đấy nhé  :Big Grin:  - à mà thấy có cái con tán trong rãnh, nếu có bỏ cho mình ít cái nhé, ở ngoài này khó tìm lắm

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nguyên bản chỉ cóa con tán í còn dính lại hoy ah bác Thuhanoi ơi, vì mặt bàn hổng có kẹp gì trên đó cả ạ

----------


## sieunhim

Bác hung1706 còn con spindle nào tương tự con TAC ko, nếu còn hú e, bữa ko xem kỹ topic của bác, đến lúc thấy bác bán mất roài  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Dạ hết gòi bác nhím ơi, lâu lâu mới có 1 em đấy ạ  :Big Grin: 
Em còn mấy con đầu cắt dùng ER32 bác độ pulley kéo đai răng hay đai thang cho em nó chạy ăn sắt nhôm cũng ngọt ngào ạ.
Thêm cái tác dụng nữa là kẹp mấy món bé bé tiện luôn cho chính xác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

a hưng nt điện thoại ko thấy trả lời há ~.~

----------


## hung1706

Ủa em có thấy tin nhắn nào đâu nhỉ ???
Bác Rô nhô nhắn lại hộ em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là hàng hóa chuyển giao xong roài nên em up thêm tí đồ chơi để gom lúa mua đồ chơi mới  :Big Grin: 

Cặp song sát Vitme NSK phi 20 bước 4 và 5 mới gần như 90% cấp chính xác C5Z. (Hàng tháo máy bắn điện)
- 1 em dài tổng 750mm, hành trình 450mm giá 700K
- 1 em dài tổng 650mm, hành trình 350mm giá 600K
- Đầu gắn gối đỡ phi 17
- Áo nut phi 34, còn đầy đủ vú mỡ và nắp che bụi








- 2 đầu vitme đều có thể đi tiện lại cho vừa ý. Hiện tại em còn 1 cặp gối BK-BF 15. Bác nào cần thì em mang đi tiện cho vừa đẹp luôn (BK-BF15 thì 200k + phí tiện 2 đầu thì khoảng  >150k - 200k  nhé) hoặc lấy gối đỡ rồi tự cày cuốc tự trồng cũng không khó lắm đâu  :Big Grin: 

Thanks các bác đã xem ạ!

----------


## itanium7000

Chà hàng đẹp giá tốt thế!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thanh lý mờ  :Big Grin: .
Nhu cầu xài thì em không có nên cho ra đi để trồng trọt món khác  :Big Grin: . 

Bác Rô nhô xem thử hợp thì báo em nhé (ưu tiên bác đặt em từ trước đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## puskinu

> Tình hình là hàng hóa chuyển giao xong roài nên em up thêm tí đồ chơi để gom lúa mua đồ chơi mới 
> 
> Cặp song sát Vitme NSK phi 20 bước 4 và 5 mới gần như 90% cấp chính xác C5Z. (Hàng tháo máy bắn điện)
> - 1 em dài tổng 750mm, hành trình 450mm giá 700K
> - 1 em dài tổng 650mm, hành trình 350mm giá 600K
> - Đầu gắn gối đỡ phi 17
> - Áo nut phi 34, còn đầy đủ vú mỡ và nắp che bụi
> 
> 
> ...


Hụt so với yc 300mm cây số 1. Tiếc  :Frown:

----------


## phunglong_ts

hehe. 1.4 có đầy đủ như hình hả bác.

----------


## hung1706

Mục 1.4 em bán goài ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Tình hình là hàng hóa chuyển giao xong roài nên em up thêm tí đồ chơi để gom lúa mua đồ chơi mới 
> 
> Cặp song sát Vitme NSK phi 20 bước 4 và 5 mới gần như 90% cấp chính xác C5Z. (Hàng tháo máy bắn điện)
> - 1 em dài tổng 750mm, hành trình 450mm giá 700K
> - 1 em dài tổng 650mm, hành trình 350mm giá 600K
> - Đầu gắn gối đỡ phi 17
> - Áo nut phi 34, còn đầy đủ vú mỡ và nắp che bụi
> 
> 
> ...


để em nhé,sang tuần em xuống lấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ok bác Rô  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận bàn T nhé, nặng hơn 100kg mà đi máy bay mới gớm chứ

Cám ơn bác nhé

----------

emptyhb, hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng khủng nên đi máy bay cho êm.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe 2 sợi dây em cột còn nguyên...cứ lo lỡ mà nó xúc ra thì nhảy ko kịp  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là hàng hóa đã về đến tay chủ nhân hết roài, an tâm quá  :Big Grin: . Thế là em tiếp tục update và điều chỉnh giá 1 số món để phục vụ cho công cuộc đua đòi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Các bác lưu ý: Giá fix trên em áp dụng đến hết t2 tuần sau (25/4/2016) nhé 

Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle.

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 kinh khủng khiếp cho đội DIY. Giá rổ 4tr 1 bộ gồm 1 đầu ATC HSK + 2 đầu tool holder gá dao max 22 mm (Tặng kèm pulley cùng size với cốt motor là 20mm, dạng côn xiết chặt 6 con ốc là nó bóp cứng vào nhé ). 
Giá trên em điều chỉnh khá nhẹ nhàng rồi nên hy vọng bay nhanh  :Big Grin: 

1.2: Đầu BT30 bé bé xinh xinh. Giá rổ 2tr5 cho 1 em duy nhất còn sót lại. Hết fix giá được roài ợ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

1.3: 2 em đầu cắt dùng ER32. Giá rổ fix mạnh còn 1tr (không nut không collet). Bác nào cần Nut và collet cứ liên hệ em mua cho nhé  :Big Grin: 

Mục 3: Hộp số các bác xem tại đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day
Còn lại mục 3 em fix còn lại là 2tr/1 em duy nhất. Bác nào mua quen có giá fix đẹp luôn. (Có gạch)

Mục 4: Combo THK XZ 120 x 120mm. Giá rổ 2tr8 (không gồm cặp ray nhé, ray em dùng mục đích khác oài  :Big Grin: )

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## truongkiet

em cưa vòng hitachi cưa được đường kính bao nhiêu?giá bao nhiêu?

----------


## hung1706

Cưa vòng em hổng có bán nữa ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## itanium7000

Em nhận được hàng  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Cross roller guide linear stage*







Vitme thì bé mà cái gối thì...khủng long!


Nặng khủng khiếp, sáng sớm mấy bữa trước em còn ngủ mà bên ship gọi dậy nhận hàng. Thế là xuống nhận xong cứ để ở sảnh chung cư rồi đi ăn sáng/cafe xong về mới kéo nó lên  :Cool: 

Chưa nghĩ ra dùng nó làm gì, X cho lathe hay Z cho precision mini lathe...hay là Z cho micro CNC milling...

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái gối không xài cho tui nhé , tui làm cái cần gá spindle cho mấy con mini Cframe. Nhìn phê ghê , cái của ông cao ráo hơn , còn của tui thấp tè.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe để mai em lượn lờ kiếm cho cái ụ gá spindle  :Big Grin: .
Update:
Em BT30 và em đầu cắt ER (có nut) đã ra đi ạ  :Big Grin: 
Còn lại mớ đồ chơi bán thì tiếc mà để lại thì dấu ấn thời gian nó ấn cho mấy lỗ thì nguy hiểm quá, nhanh nhanh đi các bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Tát nước theo mưa kiếm luôn cho cái ụ cỡ bằng cái loa bass của máy tính (dài chừng 300-400) nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Cho em cái hình dạng để em kiếm cho dễ nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cho em cái hình dạng để em kiếm cho dễ nhá


Tương tự như vầy nè 

Cắp ảnh của cụ ba gát  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## HN_hobbyist

Bác ơi sờ pin còn hem  :Smile:  Em quan tâm ạ

----------


## hung1706

@Bác Thuhanoi tưởng gì chứ cái bệ đôn lên thì chắc là có, mà kích thước bé bé thì phải tìm mới cóa kaka
@Bác HN_hobbyist: con spindle em đã bán rồi ạ, em đang tìm collet cho em nó về theo nhà chồng  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là update tí luôn:
Món BT30 + em đầu cắt ER32 đã ra đi.
Em hộp số 1:50 có gạch

Thêm 1 em bé bé xinh xinh đây ạ  :Big Grin: 

* Cây Vitme double nut hàng THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 10 khá đẹp trai (em nó tháo máy mài CNC nên gối đỡ hầm hố tí). 
 - Em đã kiểm tra thì không rơ lắc gì cả, bi còn bót, xoay nhẹ nhàng êm ái tê tái luôn hehe. 
 - Tổng dài gần 700mm hơn cho cả bộ gồm vitme và gối đỡ. Hành trình đạt 420mm max trừ gối cao su 2 đầu còn 400mm (áo ngoài nut 46mm). 
 - Bộ gối khá hầm hố nên em vác về luôn. Phay phẳng 6 mặt, nạo phẳng mặt dưới, gối đỡ chính dùng 2 bạc đỡ TAC chuyên cho vitme, gối phụ thì dùng 2 em 72xx có luôn nắp che  :Big Grin: . Tổng nặng gồm bộ gối và cây vitme là ~ 15kg
 - Giá rổ 1tr250  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Xơi hình nào:
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Thanks các bác !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cây Vitme đã ra đi trong đêm
Thanks các bác.

----------


## itanium7000

> Cái gối không xài cho tui nhé , tui làm cái cần gá spindle cho mấy con mini Cframe. Nhìn phê ghê , cái của ông cao ráo hơn , còn của tui thấp tè.


Bác cần thì PM địa chỉ em gửi cho nhé!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Xin chào các bác...!!!
Để tuân thủ quy định mua bán thì em xin phép gom chung tất cả các mục vào 1 topic duy nhất và sẽ cập nhật tình hình hàng hóa liên tục sớm nhất có thể để các bác tiện theo dõi.

Đầu tiên em xin update các mục cũ (giá khuyến mãi ngày trước đã hết hạn nhưng em cũng xin nhiệt tình fix một số mục nhé):

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle.

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 kinh khủng khiếp cho đội DIY. Giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm 1 đầu ATC HSK + 2 đầu tool holder gá dao max 22 mm (Tặng kèm pulley cùng size với cốt motor là 20mm, dạng côn xiết chặt 6 con ốc là nó bóp cứng vào nhé ). 

1.3: 2 em đầu cắt dùng ER32. Giá rổ fix mạnh còn 1tr (không nut không collet). Bác nào cần Nut và collet cứ liên hệ em mua cho nhé 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme
2.1: 2 em vít-me bi to to hơn tí . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, khá cũ do ảnh hưởng thời gian nhưng còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

---- Mục 3: Hộp số các bác xem tại đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day
Còn lại mục 3 em fix còn lại là 2tr cho 1 em duy nhất.

Thế là kết thúc phần các mục còn lại, em tiếp tục tung ra các mục mới nhằm mục đích em yêu khoa học  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 4: 2 em bàn rãnh T full thép phay phẳng 6 mặt, có sẵn lỗ ốc để bắt làm mặt bàn.
1 em dài rộng cao là 970x110x20 mm (700k)
1 em dài rộng cao là 630x150x20 mm (500K)
Vấn đề sử dụng thì dùng riêng hay ghép nối đều dễ. Giá riêng thì em đã để ở trên, giá cho cả 2 em đi nhanh là 1tr nhé  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

--- Mục 5: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm  :Big Grin: . Em đã test và mời các bác xơi cờ-nhíp. Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 
Chợt nghĩ ra em này mà kết hợp với em đầu cắt ER32 phía trên nữa thì ăn nhôm đồng lẫn sắt vô tư luôn kakaka

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Cờ-nhíp test  :Big Grin: :




--- Mục 6: Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 (Hàng hãng gì thì em không biết chính xác nhưng khổ chủ bảo là IKO thì tạm thời là IKO vại hehe). Ngày trước mua về để dành làm dự án máy C nhưng mà em đã gom đc đầy đủ rồi nên dư ra cặp này. Bây giờ nhượng lại giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé  :Big Grin: . (ưu tiên cho khổ chủ nếu có nhã ý muốn lấy em nó về há há )
Hình ảnh mượn tạm khổ chủ vì em lấy về gói nilon rồi để lên kệ giờ làm biếng mở ra chụp quá, một phần là chụp lại chưa chắc nét bằng nên thui xin mạn phép mượn hình tí ợ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Tạm thời thế đã  :Big Grin: . 

Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------


## Nam CNC

để anh cái bàn T 630x150x20 nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Ô-kê anh Nam, mai mốt rảnh em chở qua luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôi rứa còn cây bàn T dài mà ốm là 500k chứ gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe nếu bác Thuhanoi lấy thì 500k ok luôn. Ah em có thấy mấy cái cục đôn spindle ra cũng khá ok, để em gửi ảnh zalo  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cty686

> hehe nếu bác Thuhanoi lấy thì 500k ok luôn. Ah em có thấy mấy cái cục đôn spindle ra cũng khá ok, để em gửi ảnh zalo


Mình lấy thì cũng thế à bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình lấy thì cũng thế à bác.


Hi. xong rồi bác, mình với bác NamCC mua chung ấy mà

----------


## anhxco

> hehe nếu bác Thuhanoi lấy thì 500k ok luôn. Ah em có thấy mấy cái cục đôn spindle ra cũng khá ok, để em gửi ảnh zalo


chu Hue lay di a, k dung de chau  :Smile: 
sorry e dung di dong k co tieng Viet

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em update tình hình là 2 bàn T đã ra đi roài ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác !

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi post cái cục đôn spindle lên đây luôn đi biết đâu nhiều người cần.


Bác Itanium700 ới , địa chỉ của em là 134 Vĩnh Hội , phường 4 , quận 4 , HCM , Nguyễn Hoàng Nam, 0908415648 . Mấy hôm nay vẫn ngại quá chưa gửi địa chỉ, thấy chẳng có gì mà phiền bác phải đóng gói gửi hàng cho em. Ship bao nhiêu em chuyển khoản trước nha , cho em con số tiền và tài khoản.... còn cái cục ấy rãnh rỗi sanh nông nỗi rồi hẳn gửi nhé.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dư âm hậu lễ khiến cho em nhỏ giờ này mới lê lết được về đến nhà. Tình hình hàng hóa đã bán thì em đã ship cho các bác mua hàng hôm qua cả roài ạ. Tròn nhiệm vụ của ngày rồi nên chuẩn bị thăng cũng nhẹ nhàng. Nhưng vì trách nhiệm bán hàng nên phải ráng leo lên update tình hình hàng hóa cho các bác tiện theo dõi  :Big Grin: .

Tình hình hàng hóa còn lại như sau ạ:

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle.

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 kinh khủng khiếp cho đội DIY. Giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ _(gồm 1 đầu ATC HSK + 2 đầu tool holder gá dao max 22 mm. Tặng kèm pulley cùng size với cốt motor là 20mm, dạng côn xiết chặt 6 con ốc là nó bóp cứng vào nhé )_. Em bán 2 bộ ạ  :Cool: 

1.3: Chỉ còn 1 em đầu cắt dùng ER32. Giá rổ fix mạnh còn 1tr (không nut không collet). Bác nào cần Nut và collet cứ liên hệ em mua cho nhé 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

---- Mục 3: Hộp số các bác xem tại đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day
Còn lại mục 3 em fix còn lại là 2tr cho 1 em duy nhất.

--- Mục 5: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
  Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm  :Big Grin: . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
  Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 
  Chợt nghĩ ra em này mà kết hợp với em đầu cắt ER32 phía trên nữa thì ăn nhôm đồng lẫn sắt vô tư luôn kakaka. (bác nào lấy cả 2 món gồm đầu cắt ER32 và motor thì chẵn 2tr ạ  :Big Grin: )

--- Mục 6: Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 (Hàng hãng gì thì em không biết chính xác nhưng khổ chủ bảo là IKO thì tạm thời là IKO vại hehe). Ngày trước mua về để dành làm dự án máy C nhưng mà em đã gom đc đầy đủ rồi nên dư ra cặp này. Bây giờ nhượng lại giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé  :Big Grin: 

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình hàng hóa đã ra đi hết các em đầu cắt ER32 rồi ạh. Các món còn lại như sau ạ:

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 kinh khủng khiếp cho đội DIY. Giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ _(gồm 1 đầu ATC HSK + 2 đầu tool holder gá dao max 22 mm. Tặng kèm pulley cùng size với cốt motor là 20mm, dạng côn xiết chặt 6 con ốc là nó bóp cứng vào nhé )_. Em bán 2 bộ ạ  :Cool: 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

---- Mục 3: Hộp số các bác xem tại đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day
Còn lại mục 3 em fix còn lại là 2tr cho 1 em duy nhất.

--- Mục 5: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
  Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm  :Big Grin: . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
  Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 (Hàng hãng gì thì em không biết chính xác nhưng khổ chủ bảo là IKO thì tạm thời là IKO vại hehe). Ngày trước mua về để dành làm dự án máy C nhưng mà em đã gom đc đầy đủ rồi nên dư ra cặp này. Bây giờ nhượng lại giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé  :Big Grin: 

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình hàng hóa cũ em đã update ở trên.
Hôm nay rãnh rỗi em lại lôi 1 mớ ra để thanh lý tiếp đây ạ  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

- 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Gối đỡ zin theo vitme, được phay phẳng 6 mặt, áo con chạy có luôn  4 lỗ ốc nên chỉ cần về lắp ráp thoai  :Big Grin: .
- Tình trạng hình thức còn khá, chất lượng đã được kiểm tra chưa rơ ráo gì. Tổng hành trình được 400mm. Giá ve chai 700k ạ

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

 Em xin mạn phép gom Mục 6: Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 vào luôn chuyên mục ray và vitme cho tiện theo dõi, từ nay sẽ đổi mã mục thành:
- 2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 (Hàng hãng gì thì em không biết chính xác nhưng khổ chủ bảo là IKO thì tạm thời là IKO vại hehe). Ngày trước mua về để dành làm dự án máy C nhưng mà em đã gom đc đầy đủ rồi nên dư ra cặp này. Bây giờ nhượng lại giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé  :Big Grin: 
- Xem thêm hình ảnh tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...at-mam-D/page3.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr
- Mặt bích ra 100mm, đường kính lớn nhất 150mm, vòng áo ngoài bạc đỡ là 130mm
- Tải cực nặng, bao tiêu cho các bác gắn lên cái mâm cặp 200mm



Xem thêm tại đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day (mục số 3).

3.2: Hộp số Shimpo tỉ số truyền 1:5 (theo cảm nhận của em là không độ rơ, thực tế có độ rơ < 3 arcmin. Các bác tham khảo tại đây: http://www.drives.nidec-shimpo.com/e...ary-gearboxes/). Giá 600K đi tàu nhanh bay phát mất luôn nhé  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.1: Em combo KR30 hãng THK (hình phải). Thông số sơ bộ là 2 con chạy, vitme phi 10 bước 10, tổng hành trình 380mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng đẹp long lanh, chất lượng hoàn toàn đảm bảo >90% chưa rơ ráo gì cả, chạy mượt mà luôn  :Big Grin: 
- Giá 1tr6 cho em xinh tươi ạ.

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắng đo suy nghĩ  :Big Grin: 
- Giá 1tr6 luôn ạ.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

- Ưu tiên cho các bác mua cả 2 mục 6.1 và 6.2 trên với giá 3tr. Bật mí tí là 2 em này cặp thêm ray vào là được 2 trục X Y hành trình 350 x 400 dạng H-frame nhé  :Big Grin: . Độ chính xác gần như tuyệt vời (hehe các bác thấy có thơm hơm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

--- Còn vài món linh tinh mai em up tiếp  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## baole

Bác để cho em mục 6.1 và 6.2 nhé

----------


## hung1706

Okie bác baole. Bác nhắn giúp em thông tin để em ship hàng cho bác nhé. Nếu bác ở TPHCM thì em ship tận tay  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác toàn đồ ngon thích ghê ấy. Mà chưa có tiền lấy. Nhìn thèm như nghiện thấy thuốc phiện ấy.  :Frown:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe do ôm 1 đống nên giờ em phải thanh lý bớt để cai nghiện đấy ạ. Nhà như cái bãi chiến trường roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Update...:
Hiện tại thì bác Baole hủy gạch mục 6 nên 2 món 6.1 (có gạch mới) và món 6.2 vẫn còn ạ.
Em ưu tiên bán cả 2 món mục 6 (6.1 +6.2) giá fix trong ngày tức là đến 0h ngày 6/5 với giá đẹp 2tr8. 
Thanks all !

----------


## storm1192010

Hộp số 1:5 mặt bích có vừa secvo 200w không bác.

----------


## hung1706

Hộp số mặt bích motor lỗ ốc 63 64, cốt vào 19 đấy bác storm  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Bộ KR30 mục 6.1 đã xong. Thanks các bác ah!

----------


## storm1192010

Bác để em con hộp số.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> Bác để em con hộp số.


Hehe sr bác vì hnay em đi nhong nhong ngoài phố.
Vâng ạ, bác gửi em thông tin để mai em tranh thủ ship cho bác luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

> Hehe tình hình hàng hóa cũ em đã update ở trên.
> Hôm nay rãnh rỗi em lại lôi 1 mớ ra để thanh lý tiếp đây ạ 
> 
> --- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:
> 
> - 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Gối đỡ zin theo vitme, được phay phẳng 6 mặt, áo con chạy có luôn  4 lỗ ốc nên chỉ cần về lắp ráp thoai .
> - Tình trạng hình thức còn khá, chất lượng đã được kiểm tra chưa rơ ráo gì. Tổng hành trình được 400mm. Giá ve chai 700k ạ
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


Em xin update tình hình là:
- mục 6.1 đã xong.
- mục 3.2 có bác storm xác nhận lấy

Up thêm tí hàng linh tinh mục 2:
--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.5: 2 em vitme nhí phi 14 bước 1 đầy đủ gối đỡ và bộ bánh răng không độ rơ tỉ lệ 1:6 (anti backlash gear : https://catalog.nordex.com/pc2710_19671). 
Cặp vitme xài sao cũng được, hành trình >120mm.
Cặp bánh răng không dùng thì ta tháo ra làm bộ hộp số không độ rơ 1:6 cũng xài dc à nha hehe
Giá cả cặp bèo nhèo 300k luôn

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

2.6: Em vitme cơ phi 16 ren 2 hay 3 gì đó, hành trình 220mm. Giá 100k ra đi trong đêm mưa gió  :Big Grin: 
Gối đỡ 2 đầu là BK BF 10. Áo vitme bằng đồng hàng xịn còn bóng lưỡng.
Em đã test sơ thì chưa rơ, nhưng mà chuyên gia xài đồ cơ chắc có cách làm cho em nó không rơ nhỉ  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Tạm thời thế đã.
Em còn vài món khá đẹp...từ từ up tiếp kakaka
Thanks all !

----------


## cty686

Mình mua cây vitme cơ phi 16 ren 2 hay 3 gì nhé

----------


## hung1706

Hehe okie bác cty686. Bác gửi em thông tin để mai em ship hàng nhé. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks bác !

----------


## cty686

Mai gửi tiền còn bác để khi nào mua gì gửi luôn, không tiền cước=tiền mua.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe okie bác, em gói lại cất tủ cho bác  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hung1706

Cuối ngày roài...em xin update tình hình các mục còn lại như sau (các món em không liệt kê là đã bán nhé  :Big Grin: ):

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

- 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k ạ  :Big Grin: 

- 2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắng đo suy nghĩ 
- Giá 1tr6 luôn ạ.

update: do tình hình bàn T hiện nay đang là chủ đề hót nên em lôi cái bàn T bé bé xinh xinh ra bán chơi kèm theo vài món cũng linh tinh không kém. Thế nên em tạm gọi mục này là :
--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.1 : Cặp ê-ke đẹp đẹp hàng tháo máy cắt dây. Kích thước 100x100x300 dày 30mm, cả cặp nặng gần 15-20kg. Toàn thân thép trắng phay phẳng 6 mặt và phay vuông góc. Giá bèo nhèo 600k/cặp

[IMG][/IMG]

7.2: Có 2 cặp canh ray nên em tạm chia ra 2 mục con
 - Cặp màu đen (thép nhuộm đen) kích thước dài như hình, dày 10 rộng 20, rãnh trong 17 (lọt vừa ray 15 nên để lót ray cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: ). Giá 300k
 - Cặp màu trắng chuyên canh ray, có hàng ốc chìm 2 bên để cân chình. Có cặp này roài thì chỉnh ray <0.01 là chuyện nhỏ nhóa  :Big Grin: . Giá 300K
Lấy cả 2 để dành thì 500k luôn nhá  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

7.3: Bàn T mini kích thước 110x500x30. Bàn Thép phay phẳng + xẻ rãnh. Nguyên bản là bàn phụ trên máy tiện. Theo ý kiến chuyên gia nhận định thì có 2 cách sử dụng. Cách 1 là cắt đôi ra thành bàn T 250x220 khá vuông vức, cách 2 thì chế cháo thành cái ê-tô mini vise (xem nhíp phụ họa nhá  :Big Grin: ) khá lợi hại cho mục đích gá kẹp đồ kích thước lớn hehe. Giá ve chai 700k.

[IMG][/IMG]




Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## itanium7000

> 7.3: Bàn T mini kích thước 110x500x30. Bàn Thép phay phẳng + xẻ rãnh. Nguyên bản là bàn phụ trên máy tiện. Theo ý kiến chuyên gia nhận định thì có 2 cách sử dụng. Cách 1 là cắt đôi ra thành bàn T 250x220 khá vuông vức, cách 2 thì chế cháo thành cái ê-tô mini vise (xem nhíp phụ họa nhá ) khá lợi hại cho mục đích gá kẹp đồ kích thước lớn hehe. Giá ve chai 700k.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Em xin đăng ký cái bàn T-slot nhé bác!

----------


## cty686

Gạch bàn T mai điện nhé.

----------


## cty686

> Gạch bàn T mai điện nhé.


itanium7000  Trước 30s  :Wink:  Bác chủ nhận được tiền mua vime chưa thế?

----------


## Himd

7.1 : Cặp ê-ke đẹp đẹp hàng tháo máy cắt dây. Kích thước 100x100x300 dày 30mm, cả cặp nặng gần 15-20kg. Toàn thân thép trắng phay phẳng 6 mặt và phay vuông góc. Giá bèo nhèo 600k/cặp


Mình lấy cái này nhé

----------


## hung1706

Bác cty686: em nhận dc tiền ck vitme rồi ah, thanks bác nhiều nhé :d

Tình hình như sau:
Bàn T bác itanium7000
Cặp ê-ke bác himd
Cặp canh ray trắng có chủ 

Hiện tại em đang không có ở SG. Các món đã xong từ trc thì em đã sắp xếp ship. Các món đang giao dịch thì sang t2 đầu tuần em sẽ ship sớm nhé.  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác ah.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu roài chưa update gì nên em xin update tình hình các mục còn lại như sau (các món em không liệt kê là đã bán nhé ):

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

- 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k ạ 

- 2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 luôn ạ

Các món linh tinh thế mà rao vặt lên là ra đi, mấy món xịn xịn thì cứ treo giò mãi hehe

Em xin up thêm món mới vào mục 6

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Thông tin sơ bộ:
 - Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm. Body full thép đúc nguyên khối + phay phẳng và sơn trắng zin.
 - Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp  :Big Grin: ). Mặt trượt là thép trắng nguyên khối phay rãnh do THK chiến luôn nên khỏi băng khoăng cân chỉnh song song.
 - Vitme bi THK phi 12 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao (test runout +- 0.02 khi bị kéo nén vitme và thả ra thì trả lại về 0). Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò hehehe
 - Em này khá nặng cân >20kg nên làm bộ Y cho máy C hay máy H cũng khá ok (có sẵn 4 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống nên khoan lỗ chuẩn là khỏi canh chi nữa  :Big Grin: )
 - Giá rổ 2tr3 nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Tình hình là em có 1 cái khớp nối cao tốc đã cân bằng động 28-38 (nhớ ko rõ) chuyên dành cho spindle kéo đầu BT30. Nhưng chưa kịp chụp hình nên bổ sung hình sau. Đánh tiếng trước xem có bác nào quan tâm hơm kakaka

Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình căng thẳng quá...ế ẩm quá  :Smile: )))
Em đùa tí thoai vì món 6.3 đã có gạch  :Big Grin: 

Tình hình là có bác đang tìm cặp ray đẹp đẹp thì em nó ở đây ợ (liên hệ sớm biết đâu em fix tí cho đẹp giá nhể)  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...at-mam-D/page3
Thanks các bác !

----------


## ppgas

Hưng show cái khớp nối cho BT30 xem cái. Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà em lại quên "tét ờ phô-tô-ráp-phờ" roài. Để sáng mai em bổ sung hình nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update hình khớp nối BT30 2 đầu là 28 - 37






Giá tham khảo 500k. 
Em ưu tiên cho bác Emptyhb vì bác ấy đặt em từ cách đây rất lâu roài nhé  :Big Grin: 
Thanks all

----------


## Ga con

E ước nó là 28 - 35 và không có rãnh then, hic hic.
E cũng có vài cái được cân bằng đến hơn 20.000rpm nhưng chán đi móc lỗ quá, hic hic, chỉ được 1 đầu đúng.
Thanks.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái rãnh then là của con motor đấy ạ. 
Bác emptyhb thì lại ước nó là 36 hoặc 38  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ làm thêm cái sơ mi thành mỏng 1mm nó rung sao ? mấy cha cầu toàn quá , xẻ rảnh siêu mãnh đi cắt dây cho chảnh , bao 10000rpm không rung , còn cái cốt then thì ứng với cái mo tơ có then , còn muốn cốt trơn đóng cái then vào vạch xong rồi dũa tay cho nó chuẩn , đóng vào bao rung luôn ...... chán thiệt , thôi mấy chú đợi tiếp đi , há miệng chờ sung rụng.

----------


## Ga con

Có chỗ nào cắt dây đồng không anh.
Lâu quá e không đi cắt, tìm lại mấy chỗ cũ xa quá mà chả biết có cắt cái mini như này không. Loanh quanh chỗ quen giờ toàn cắt dây molipden.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh có đi cắt dây bao giờ đâu nên đâu biết , nhờ Nam mập đi , sẵn nó đang lên cái máy có gia công cắt dây nên cắt chung luôn.

----------


## Ga con

Vừa rồi đi cắt dây đồng bên gần Nguyễn Sơn 2, 3 tiệm quen ngày nào giờ nhờ tý không cắt ê mặt quá, hic hic.

Thôi chắc nhờ ông anh e vậy, có điều giờ cắt dây đồng cũng sắp tuyệt chủng hoặc chỉ nhận gia công cho công ty thôi, lẻ lẻ không chịu làm.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ chèn hình = photobucket hay đại loại thì xem cái hướng dẫn chèn hình, copy code cho đúng chuẩn. Thấy cái hình nào cũng dư tag IMG hết.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bây h em mới để ý, đã chỉnh sửa được rồi ạ. Em sẽ rút kinh nghiệm lần sau  :Big Grin: 

Cái lỗ lớn nhỏ gì thì chơi sang chảnh tí mua cái bộ này nhét zô là đẹp nè : http://thietbi247.vn/bo-thuoc-can-la...r-niigata.html
Hình như có loại thép lá mỏng cỡ 0.5 thì phải (dày 1 ly thì chạy máy cnc cũng ra mờ, hồi trước em chạy sơ-mi 14-16 gắn vô cũng kẹp tốt mờ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Có chỗ nào cắt dây đồng không anh.
> Lâu quá e không đi cắt, tìm lại mấy chỗ cũ xa quá mà chả biết có cắt cái mini như này không. Loanh quanh chỗ quen giờ toàn cắt dây molipden.
> 
> Thanks.


cắt dây molipden mà cắt 3 dao thì độ chính xác vs độ mịn k kém gì dây đồng bác Ga con ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## linhdt1121

Sơmi em cắt nó ntn ah, em từng cắt mỏng 0.75 vẫn ok. 
Cái trên lười mua phôi nên xưởng cắt bằng đồng luôn, hơi đắt chút
Cụ ga mà ko cắt đc nếu cần em cắt giúp rồi chuyển cho cụ

----------

Ga con

----------


## solero

Cắt dây đồng liên hệ hoctap256.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Đau phát nó cắt lòng trong, vòng kín. Mà cắt có một cái như thế mấy ông cắt dây molipden đâu có chịu tháo dây ra quay lại đâu, hic.
E móc khớp nối từ 25 ra 28 cụ ạ, không phải làm sơ mi. Sơ  mi dày cỡ 1mm thì e làm chuẩn luôn.

Thank cụ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình SG ngày mưa có vẻ buồn nên em update tí
Các món còn chưa ra đi:
--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

- 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k ạ 

- 2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 luôn ạ

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)


--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.4: khớp nối BT30 2 đầu là 28 - 37. Giá ve chai 500k

Tình hình gạch đá khá nhiều mà hổng thấy tăm hơi chi hết thì buồn thiệt là buồn  :Big Grin: . Em bán nhanh ưu tiên liên hệ sớm có giá fix nhẹ nhé.

Update thêm :

1.5: Em có cái đầu tiện khá mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm. Em đã test thử kiểu "rổ rá ráp lại" với con motor mục 5.1  :Big Grin: . Chạy lên 50hz ~ 2900 rpm (lên nữa vẫn được nhưng làm biếng quá, nhờ các bác test lên típ vậy hehe). 
- Em nó nguyên bản là kẹp rút nhưng chưa rõ xài collet gì. Tuy nhiên em nó có cái vành ngoài cùng với 4 lỗ ốc nên việc chế độ thêm bắt mâm cặp là điều đơn giản như đang giỡn hehe.
- Kích thước mặt bích phi 70, khoảng cách lỗ ốc M5 là 57.5.
- Có thể kéo qua đai thang hay đai răng 2.5M đều được.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 3tr ạ





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

kích thước mặt bích phía trước bao nhiêu vậy Hưng?

----------


## hung1706

Hi em vừa update lại thông tin phía trên đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình em xin update như sau:

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé.

1.5: Đầu tiện mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 3tr ạ

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr 
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 nhé 

- 2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k ạ 

- 2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 


--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 luôn ạ

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.4: khớp nối BT30 2 đầu là 28 - 37. Giá ve chai 500k

Em xin update thêm mục 2: Ray và vitme ạ  :Big Grin: 

2.7: 2 Cặp ray 15 NSK mã LH. Dòng ray 2 rãnh bi to khỏe, Dài 430mm, hành trình khả dụng > 300mm. Tình trạng còn mới cứng, bi kêu rẹt rẹt rột rột chứ không khực khực  :Big Grin:  (2 cặp bên phải). 
- Có 1 cây bị xấu 1 tí là cái cây gần cây thước ấy ạ
- Giá rổ 700k (cho cặp đẹp) và 600k (cho cặp có khuyết điểm)





2.8: Cặp ray THK bản 15 mã SRV15 4 rãnh bi, tổng dài như cặp 2.7 trên là 430mm. Tình trạng xấu nhưng kết cấu còn ngon. Em đã kiểm tra bi bọng còn sáng đẹp và trượt thì không rơ lắc gì.
- Khuyến khích nghiên cứu khoa học giá bèo 500k.





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà tình hình ế ẩm quá...hình như mọi sự chú ý không còn đặt vào page mua bán nữa thì phải hehe.
Nhằm giải nhiệt thì em xin fix các món một ít để PR sản phẩm lẫn thương hiệu vechai giá Trầm Hương hay Kỳ Nam gì gì ấy  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. (món này fix hết nổi nên em giữ nguyên giá, nghe đồn đầu tool holder nhập TQ về giá 2tr 1 em lặn @@)

1.5: Đầu tiện mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 2tr8 ạ

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k fix 100k còn 600k ạ 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé.

2.7: 2 Cặp ray 15 NSK mã LH. Dòng ray 2 rãnh bi to khỏe, Dài 430mm, hành trình khả dụng > 300mm. Giá rổ 700k (cho cặp đẹp) và 600k (cho cặp có khuyết điểm)

2.8: Cặp ray THK bản 15 mã SRV15 4 rãnh bi, tổng dài như cặp 2.7 trên là 430mm. Giá rổ 500K

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 


--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 fix 200k còn 1tr4 luôn ạ

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.4: khớp nối BT30, đường kính 2 đầu là 28 mm (motor fanuc) - 37 mm. Giá ve chai 500k hết fix dc gòy

Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

Xin thông báo !
- Nhờ bác Admin đổi tên topic của em thành : Kho ve chai của Hung1706 
- Tất cả hàng hóa sau này em đều up lên tại trang này (ngoại trừ hàng hot nóng bỏng em xin đăng riêng). Tất cả các trang trở về trước em xin đóng lại cho các bác tiện theo dõi hàng hóa (vì có những món em đã bán nhưng vẫn có bác nhắn tin và điện thoại nên thành thật cáo lỗi cùng các bác ạ !)
- Hàng hóa em chỉ bán dựa trên những gì đã đăng tại trang này, và sẽ add thêm thông tin cá nhân hoặc tag trực tiếp lên hình ảnh để tránh trường hợp mượn hình...vv
Thanks bác Admin đập chai cùng các cô bác anh chị đập chai xinh gái trên forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Em update tí: Khớp nối BT30 đã bán  :Big Grin: 
Mục 2.7 (cặp 600k) có gạch, mai sẽ ra đi  :Big Grin: 
Thanks all!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là tiệm ve chai của em vẫn chưa được đổi tên nhưng thôi kệ, anh ad bận thì ta cứ vi vu thoai  :Big Grin: 
- Vài món đã ra đi là mục: 2.7, 2.8, 7.4.
- Còn lại các mục:

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. (món này fix hết nổi nên em giữ nguyên giá, nghe đồn đầu tool holder nhập TQ về giá 2tr 1 em lặn @@)

1.5: Đầu tiện mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 2tr8 ạ

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Giá ve chai 700k fix 100k còn 600k ạ 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 


--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 fix 200k còn 1tr4 luôn ạ

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

Em xin update thêm vào mục 2:

2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  :Big Grin:  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa  :Big Grin: . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.





Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

Xin thông báo !
- Nhờ bác Admin đổi tên topic của em thành : Kho ve chai của Hung1706 
- Tất cả hàng hóa sau này em đều up lên tại trang này (ngoại trừ hàng hot nóng bỏng em xin đăng riêng). Tất cả các trang trở về trước em xin đóng lại cho các bác tiện theo dõi hàng hóa (vì có những món em đã bán nhưng vẫn có bác nhắn tin và điện thoại nên thành thật cáo lỗi cùng các bác ạ !)
- Hàng hóa em chỉ bán dựa trên những gì đã đăng tại trang này, và sẽ add thêm thông tin cá nhân hoặc tag trực tiếp lên hình ảnh để tránh trường hợp mượn hình...vv
Thanks bác Admin đập chai cùng các cô bác anh chị đập chai xinh gái trên forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin ké 1 tí muốn giúp anh em xin chú Hưng tha thứ.

Có 1 khớp nối được cân bằng động 28-37 , bằng nhôm , cũng là loại kéo spindle , không có rãnh then luôn nha , ai đang vướng mắc cứ liên lạc em , em chẳng thèm mấy cái này nhưng thấy thì phải mua , chủ yếu giúp anh em tìm không ra.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe Thành thật cảm tạ bác admin đập troai 

@Anh Nam còn cái tấm sắt nào khoảng 700x150 không anh  :Big Grin:  (xê xích tí cũng đc ạ). Số là lụm dc mấy cặp ray (1 cặp vẻ ngoài khá ve chai) chất lượng thì còn mới keng, bi kêu rẹt rẹt, thế là kết hợp với mấy cây vitme làm mấy bộ X Z lên luôn con máy chạy spindle ATC  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thông báo...:
Có 1 bàn rãnh T của máy bắn điện như 2 cái mà em đã bán cho bác Thuhanoi. Mặt bàn 500 x 600, phủ bì chắc hơn khoàng 600 x 800. Nặng gần 130kg (ướm chừng vì to xác hơn 2 cái trước)
Bác nào hứng thú báo em nhé, giá 3TR5 tính đại luôn  :Big Grin: 
Tham khảo hình



Ưu tiên 1 cho bác Mechanic và ưu tiên 2 cho bác H-d ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác !

----------


## VanToan234

bác hung1706 còn cái spindle nào bé bé xinh xinh không ạ, dùng để làm máy phay mini phay ic điện thoại nên không cần khỏe lắm, em là người pm trên zalo đặt bác bộ xy mini đó ạ  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chào bác  :Big Grin: .
Cái spindle thì hiện tại em không có cái nào cả ạ, bác liên hệ bác NamCNC thử nhé !

----------

VanToan234

----------


## Nam CNC

----tấm sắt thì có đó chú , nhưng em phải cắt ngắn bớt à . 960x150x15mm , phẳng băng .


---- Spindle phay mạch in mini ??? hơi khó à nha ? cần bao nhiêu tốc độ ? gá dao gì , biết đâu DIY được cho chú Toàn , vì có cái động cơ tua nhanh 18Krpm , cố gắng gắn cái gì đó kẹp dao được thì có con spindle mini thôi.... nhưng nhớ kiểu này chỉ phay mạch in thôi nha , đừng bắt nó ăn sắt hay kim loại.

----------

hung1706, VanToan234

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vậy cũng đc anh Nam, cắt dư ra tí làm mặt trên luôn là vừa đẹp  :Big Grin: 
DIY đầu cắt dùng ER11 thì báo em, em tìm cho 1 đầu, bác Toàn chạy IC mà  :Big Grin:

----------

VanToan234

----------


## VanToan234

> ----tấm sắt thì có đó chú , nhưng em phải cắt ngắn bớt à . 960x150x15mm , phẳng băng .
> 
> 
> ---- Spindle phay mạch in mini ??? hơi khó à nha ? cần bao nhiêu tốc độ ? gá dao gì , biết đâu DIY được cho chú Toàn , vì có cái động cơ tua nhanh 18Krpm , cố gắng gắn cái gì đó kẹp dao được thì có con spindle mini thôi.... nhưng nhớ kiểu này chỉ phay mạch in thôi nha , đừng bắt nó ăn sắt hay kim loại.


em dùng nó để phay mấy con ic trong điện thoại, phay mấy con đó thì cũng gần gần như phay nhựa thôi bác à, em dùng kẹp mũi 3.17mm, nếu k có đầu thì diy cái đầu khoan nhỏ nhỏ vào cũng đc bác à  :Smile:

----------


## VanToan234

> Hehe vậy cũng đc anh Nam, cắt dư ra tí làm mặt trên luôn là vừa đẹp 
> DIY đầu cắt dùng ER11 thì báo em, em tìm cho 1 đầu, bác Toàn chạy IC mà


Cái đầu đấy kẹp được mũi bao nhiêu mm vậy bác?

----------


## hung1706

Em phải kiểm tra lại xem nó chuẩn collet hệ gì mới nói dc. Nếu ER11 thì kẹp max 7mm ạ

----------

VanToan234

----------


## ngocdong2001

> 


mình gạch cái này, gọi bác ko bắt máy. Có gì PM mình số tài khoản.

----------


## hung1706

Hi bác, do em đi ngoài đường nên không bắt máy  :Big Grin: 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

----------


## Ga con

> Xin ké 1 tí muốn giúp anh em xin chú Hưng tha thứ.
> 
> Có 1 khớp nối được cân bằng động 28-37 , bằng nhôm , cũng là loại kéo spindle , không có rãnh then luôn nha , ai đang vướng mắc cứ liên lạc em , em chẳng thèm mấy cái này nhưng thấy thì phải mua , chủ yếu giúp anh em tìm không ra.


Còn không anh, cho em xin hình & giá đi, em xem thử có xài được không.

Ác cái tuần trước nữa e gửi cái khớp đi cắt dây rồi, mấy hôm nay đập chum lu bu quá chưa đi lấy về.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

giá gì chú , anh mua 250K . Được thì qua lấy về đi, chụp hình thì lười quá , còn không cho anh cái địa chỉ anh cho shiper gửi lên .


Hình ảnh thì giống của chú Hung1706 nè  nhưng cái của anh bằng nhôm , nhuộm màu vàng , không có chốt then. Có khoan lổ cân bằng động

----------


## Ga con

He he, thế để em nhé, hôm nào em ghé lấy.

Thank anh, thank bác Hung đã cho em ké thớt.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update tình hình tí ạ
Trước hết thành thật xin lỗi bác Ngocdong2001 vì cái bàn T quá là ngoài ý muốn ạ. Em sẽ tìm cho bác cái khác hoặc nếu quá lâu thì em xin chuyển lại tiền cho bác để tránh các hiểu lầm không đáng có nhé  :Big Grin: 

- Còn lại các mục:

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. (món này fix hết nổi nên em giữ nguyên giá, nghe đồn đầu tool holder nhập TQ về giá 2tr 1 em lặn @@)

1.5: Đầu tiện mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 2tr8 ạ

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.3: Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor. Hiện em có cặp ray THK HSR 25 (2 block) quá phù hợp với hành trình nên tạm thời ngưng bán, lên bộ combo luôn ạ  :Big Grin: 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé.

2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 


--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.2: Em combo Hiwin. Thông số sơ bộ là 1 con chạy, vitme phi 12 bước 10, tổng hành trình 410mm, đầy đủ mặt bích motor.
- Hàng mới tinh, đẹp chất lượng cũng không gì phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cả. Em đã test runout <+ - 0.01 nhá 
- Giá 1tr6 fix 200k còn 1tr4 luôn ạ

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

Em xin update thêm vào mục 7 các món ve chai:

7.5: Bàn gang đúc phay mài phẵng các mặt. Kích thước 250 đến 300 vuông. Công dụng thì làm bàn map bé bé xinh xinh cũng được, để bạc đạn lên rà chơi cũng được  :Big Grin: . Giá ra đi 500k nhé. 





Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin update thông tin:
6.2: Em combo Hiwin và 7.5: Bàn gang Đã ra đi

Các mục còn lại :
--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. (món này fix hết nổi nên em giữ nguyên giá, nghe đồn đầu tool holder nhập TQ về giá 2tr 1 em lặn @@)

1.5: Đầu tiện mini cỡ 30 mấy 40kg, bạc đạn còn quay khá êm ái không rung hay bò sàn ở khoảng 3000 rpm.
- Giá rổ ra đi cho em nó là 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr. Mua kèm với motor kéo mục 5.1 thì cả 2 món giá tàu bay 2tr8 ạ

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé.

2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn ). Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)

Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update tí:

Do tình hình cv quá bận rộn nên cho ra đi luôn 1 cặp Ray trượt và vitme Stubaki mục 2.3. Thông số:
- Ray trượt THK HSR 25 4 rãnh bi (2 block) tình trạng còn rất là bót không rơ ráo gì, ngoại hình xấu xí tí thôi 
- Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor
- Tổng hành trình được 400mm
Tất cả các mặt đều phẳng chuẩn, mặt bích nut vitme cao hơn block nên kê thêm miếng nhôm 14mm lên block trượt là xong.
(tấm sắt em chưa khoan lỗ gì cả, để lót làm nền thôi  :Big Grin: )
- Giá cả ra đi: ray 1tr + vitme 700k = giá combo 1tr5 hehe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại update tí  :Big Grin: 
Mục 1.5 Đầu tiện mini đã ra đi theo đại gia.

Các mục còn lại :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. 
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside)  
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé.

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác

6.4: Combo ve chai:
- Ray trượt THK HSR 25 4 rãnh bi (2 block) tình trạng còn rất là bót không rơ ráo gì, ngoại hình xấu xí tí thôi 
- Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor
- Tổng hành trình được 400mm
- Giá cả ra đi: 1tr5
Xem thêm hình ảnh tại đây:Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4BBNxqniP

6.5: Combo trục xoay C xinh đẹp, xem thêm tại đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...7681#post77681
- Giá cả ra đi 2tr

Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hbt165

hàng đẹp lắm bác, mà ko như mong đợi 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Dạ như đã trao đổi thì bác thử test bằng cách:
- kẹp cứng cây vitme không cho xoay.
- đưa kim đhs vào block và đẩy
- vitme đa số cấp C5 C7 nên độ nén tầm +/- 0.02. Thả ra sẽ trở về 0 ạ
Thanks bác nhiều ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update tí
Mục 7: Các món Vechai
7.6: Trụ Z dành cho máy mini. Tổng nặng trên 30kg. Cao 530 mm. 
- Gang đúc phay phẳng các mặt bắt ray và mặt đế. Có sẵn lỗ dành cho ray 15 dài 400mm, chân đế có 6 lỗ ốc 2 bên để bắt xuống bệ máy. 
- Nhìn hình tí rồi bác nào thích thì ôm dùm em nhá. Em để ở nhà rồi lại ấp ủ lên máy mini hoài tốn lúa quá hehe.
- Giá rổ 800k ạ





Thanks các bác đã xem !

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe em xin update tí
> Mục 7: Các món Vechai
> 7.6: Trụ Z dành cho máy mini. Tổng nặng trên 30kg. Cao 530 mm. 
> - Gang đúc phay phẳng các mặt bắt ray và mặt đế. Có sẵn lỗ dành cho ray 15 dài 400mm, chân đế có 6 lỗ ốc 2 bên để bắt xuống bệ máy. 
> - Nhìn hình tí rồi bác nào thích thì ôm dùm em nhá. Em để ở nhà rồi lại ấp ủ lên máy mini hoài tốn lúa quá hehe.
> - Giá rổ 800k ạ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gạch cục này nhé!

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe okie bác anhxco  :Big Grin: . Nếu ship PT thì gửi em 100k em thanh toán ship luôn nhé. Chắc chừng 150 đổ lại à  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe okie bác anhxco . Nếu ship PT thì gửi em 100k em thanh toán ship luôn nhé. Chắc chừng 150 đổ lại à


30kg thì chắc tầm dưới 100k à, mà tưởng khách quen đc free ship nữa chứ, cứ để đấy coi còn hàng gì thì chốt luôn thể, mà cái số đt trên k dùng zalo nhỉ bác H?

----------


## thuhanoi

Chậm chân cái trụ này rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> 30kg thì chắc tầm dưới 100k à, mà tưởng khách quen đc free ship nữa chứ, cứ để đấy coi còn hàng gì thì chốt luôn thể, mà cái số đt trên k dùng zalo nhỉ bác H?


Hehe bữa em ship có 19kg mà 135k ùi  :Big Grin: . Số trên em có dùng zalo đấy ạ

----------


## anhxco

> Chậm chân cái trụ này rồi


Chú Huề cần thì cứ lấy trước đi ạ, cháu kiếm đồ trước chứ giờ cũng chưa có tg làm.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa  :Big Grin: 
Cặp ray hành trình max 630, vitme hành trình cũng 640...cặp đôi hoàn cảnh quá hí hí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Chắc mai mốt ghé sư phụ Nam rước tấm thép "960x150x15mm , phẳng băng" về là nghỉ bán buôn gì luôn, chuyển nghề lắp ráp haha





Vậy mục trụ Z em chờ bác Thuhanoi và bác Anhxco quyết rồi báo lại cho em nhé hehe
Thanks all !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh nam đang có dự án sx combo phải ko Hưng? nghe a gamo nói  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

hehe em nào biết em nào có hay  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa 
> Cặp ray hành trình max 630, vitme hành trình cũng 640...cặp đôi hoàn cảnh quá hí hí 
> Chắc mai mốt ghé sư phụ Nam rước tấm thép "960x150x15mm , phẳng băng" về là nghỉ bán buôn gì luôn, chuyển nghề lắp ráp haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vậy mục trụ Z em chờ bác Thuhanoi và bác Anhxco quyết rồi báo lại cho em nhé hehe
> Thanks all !


OK ,mai báo nhé, nhắn cho chú Huề mà k thấy trả lời.

----------


## thuhanoi

> OK ,mai báo nhé, nhắn cho chú Huề mà k thấy trả lời.


Ôi có vô đâu mà tả lười tin nhắn  :Big Grin:  - Mình chán máy C rồi he he, mới mua cái sàn mần máy H

----------


## hung1706

@Thuhanoi : máy H thì đúng nghề em hehe  :Big Grin: . 

Tình hình là up luôn cây vitme cho rộng nhà, có gạch nhưng up luôn phòng khi vỡ gạch ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

2.10: Cây vitme Kuroda 20 bước 5 cấp chính xác C3S, có kèm gối đỡ và gối bắt motor PK566 như hình. Tổng dài 1m6, hành trình hơn 1m3.
- Tình trạng mới leng keng chưa rơ ráo gì cả luôn. Giá cả ra đi 2tr
- Cây này mà làm trục X máy 1m2 x 2m4 thì quá sướng. 
- Hoặc làm máy 630 x 1m2 x 200 cũng được được nè (Tranh thủ rao bán luôn bộ 2 cây ray 20 con lăn + vitme 20 bước 5 hành trình 630 và bộ Z là combo THK mục 6.3 luôn. Giá hấp dẫn 8tr vốn, mạnh tay fix 500k tiền vận chuyển còn 7tr5 cả đám nè ai mần hơm haha. Bộ Z xem tại đây ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page5 )







Sắp tung của combo trục Z (hoặc Y) hành trình 250, hàng đẹp mà khá đầm cỡ 90kg thoai nè  :Smile: )))

----------


## hung1706

Hehe update tí  :Big Grin: 

2.11: Thằng em vitme 2005 NSK C2Z quá đẹp, đầy đủ phụ kiện luôn. Tình trạng không rơ ráo (máy cắt dây mà rơ sao nổi  :Big Grin: )
- Tổng dài 600mm, hành trình 400mm.
- Có bộ truyền bánh răng tỉ lệ 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích motor 60 cho servo. Thay bộ truyền đai vào cũng được luôn.
- Giá 800k









Em xin up tạm cái hình bộ combo Z (Y) 90kg 
6.4: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe.
Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi  :Big Grin: . Giá 3tr5 nha các đồng chí hehe. Em nó đang có gạch từ đại gia





Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại update tí 
Các mục còn lại :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. 
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 

2.4 : Cặp ray block trượt con lăn size 20 giá 2tr9 fix 200k còn 2tr7 cho bác nào cần nhé. (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page3 )

2.10: Cây vitme Kuroda 20 bước 5 cấp chính xác C3S, có kèm gối đỡ và gối bắt motor PK566 như hình. Tổng dài 1m6, hành trình 1m35.
- Tình trạng mới leng keng chưa rơ ráo gì cả luôn. Giá cả ra đi 2tr
- Cây này mà làm trục X máy 1m2 x 2m4 thì quá sướng. 
- Hoặc làm máy 630 x 1m2 x 200 cũng được được nè 
(Tranh thủ rao bán luôn bộ 2 cây ray 20 con lăn + vitme 20 bước 5 hành trình 630 và bộ Z là combo THK mục 6.3 luôn. Giá hấp dẫn 8tr vốn, mạnh tay fix 500k tiền vận chuyển còn 7tr5 cả đám nè ai mần hơm haha. Bộ Z xem tại đây ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page5 )
- Em xin up thêm vài hình ảnh cho cây vitme. Đã tháo phụ tùng thay bằng gối EK EF 15, vác về chiến thoai hehe. (Các bác muốn xài gối có mặt bích motor thì em thay vào 1 phút 30s  :Big Grin: )





2.11: Thằng em vitme 2005 NSK C2Z quá đẹp, đầy đủ phụ kiện luôn. Tình trạng không rơ ráo (máy cắt dây mà rơ sao nổi )
- Tổng dài 600mm, hành trình 400mm.
- Có gối đỡ xài bạc 7203 + bộ truyền bánh răng tỉ lệ 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích motor 60 cho servo. Thay bộ pulley truyền đai vào cũng được luôn. Tháo ra dùng nối trục trực tiếp cũng được vì em nó xài ốc lock bạc đạn riêng ạ.
- Giá 800k

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

--- Mục 6: Combo :

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững.
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác

6.4: Combo ve chai:
- Ray trượt THK HSR 25 4 rãnh bi (2 block) tình trạng còn rất là bót không rơ ráo gì, ngoại hình xấu xí tí thôi 
- Vitme Stubaki phi 20 bước 10 đầy đủ gối đỡ và mặt bích motor
- Tổng hành trình được 400mm
- Giá cả ra đi: 1tr5 (có bác trả thẳng 1tr nhưng em xin lỗi, lỗ nặng luôn đấy ạ  :Big Grin: )
Xem thêm hình ảnh tại đây:Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4BBNxqniP

6.5: Combo trục xoay A/C xinh đẹp, xem thêm tại đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...7681#post77681
- Giá cả ra đi 2tr

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg (Tạm ngưng cho công cuộc vệ sinh, có thể giấu luôn vì em nó mới keng xà beng, nhìn cặp ray cứ như mới chưa xài ấy há há)
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5 nha các đồng chí hehe.

Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## Hoang Phuong

2.10: Cây vitme Kuroda 20 bước 5 cấp chính xác C3S, có kèm gối đỡ và gối bắt motor PK566 như hình. Tổng dài 1m6, hành trình hơn 1m3.
- Tình trạng mới leng keng chưa rơ ráo gì cả luôn. Giá cả ra đi 2tr

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4C6U2ncaq
Cây này bác lấy 1.8tr đc k

----------


## hung1706

Okie bác Hoang Phuong, em fix 200k riêng cho bác chốt giá trong ngày luôn nhé  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là không thấy bác Hoang Phuong hồi âm nên em xin phép hủy gạch nhé. 
Các món trên vẫn đang tìm chủ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại update tí 
Các mục còn lại :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. 
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



2.11: Thằng em vitme 2005 NSK C2Z quá đẹp, đầy đủ phụ kiện luôn. Tình trạng không rơ ráo (máy cắt dây mà rơ sao nổi ). http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page8
- Tổng dài 600mm, hành trình 400mm.
- Có gối đỡ xài bạc 7203 + bộ truyền bánh răng đầy đủ tỉ lệ 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích motor 60 cho servo. Thay bộ pulley truyền đai vào cũng được luôn. Tháo ra dùng nối trục trực tiếp cũng được vì em nó xài ốc lock bạc đạn riêng ạ.
- Giá 800k



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 200mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page5
- Giá rổ 2tr3 fix 300k chẵn 2tr nhá các bác



6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg 
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5 nha các đồng chí hehe.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...NC-an-kim-loai



Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update thêm tí vào mục 2 :

2.12: 2 cây vitme double nut 20 bước 4 của NSK cấp chính xác UPZ tình trạng leng keng xà beng  :Big Grin: 
- Dùng gối BK 17 và BF 10, hiện tại không có gối như hình. Tìm gối BK17 không có thì ta tiện xuống 15 cho dễ xài hehe
- Nhìn hình là biết em nó leng keng roài, không có rơ ráo gì, trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng. Vàng vàng là mỡ bò zin Jambon ấy ạ  :Big Grin: 
- Cây dài hành trình 360mm, cây ngắn hành trình 290 mm
- 2 cây đồng giá 700k/1 cây. Chế độ khách hàng thân thiết có giá fix. Lấy 2 cây em bao ship ạ  :Big Grin:  (chỉ 1 trong 2 hình thức thôi nhen hehe)







Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## Nam CNC

Hưng ới , anh mua nhiều lắm rồi mà nhìn hàng em show ra mà cũng thèm nhõ dãi .... thôi lôi spindle ra bán tiếp đây.

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh hưng ơi cho em xin bãn vẽ cái vít me anh độ lại vào cum z này với dc ko
trước em mua anh bộ về vứt xó chưa kịp độ lại
thank anh

----------


## hung1706

@Anh Nam: anh thích cái nào em vác qua tận nơi luôn, gom gom khi nào đủ lúa con spindle thì em vác spindle về cũng dc há há
@duytrungcdt: em xài vitme bi 14 bước 5 THK dòng KX hồi bi kín. Anh tìm cây nào cỡ 14 16 dùng gối BK10, áo vitme thì cỡ 30 (chạy lại gối đỡ là xong ạ)

----------


## Hoang Phuong

e gửi hàng khi nào về ĐN vậy

----------


## hung1706

Hi anh, khoảng 3 đến 5 ngày nhé, do vướng t7 cn nên sang tuần sau sẽ đến. Em có gửi anh mã vận đơn. Anh lên PT express tra sẽ biết lộ trình nhé.

Cặp vitme UPZ đã ra đi theo bác Thuhanoi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

có chính sách đổi hàng à ? có quan tâm shinoh không ? đổi 1 trong 2 con chơi , bây giờ bỏ tiền ra mua đau bụng quá.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe anh Nam thích món gì, chiều em đi mần về em vác qua cho  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nam CNC

đầu tiên định giá sản phẩm rồi sau đó đổi chác mới công bằng chứ , chứ chơi giá gốc hoài em thiệt thòi à. Thích con mới hay con cũ . Con nào chơi con đó , chứ bán giảm giá làm mất giá trị mấy em hàng xịn mất hehehe.

----------


## hung1706

> Hehe em lại update tí 
> Các mục còn lại :
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
> 1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. 
> Lưu ý: 
> - Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
> - Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
> ...


Hehe tất cả các món trên vẫn còn ạ.

2 cây upz đã ra đi.
Cặp ray con lăn cũng quay về chủ cũ, còn lại cây vitme double nut 630 lẻ loi thoai kaka

Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ !

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Đã nhận hàng của bác Hung rồi nhé, cây dài 1.5m thì tối nhưng bộ ray trượt vitme ht 40cm kia hơi sượng, trượt hơi cứng vitme thì cũng tạm, 1 thanh ray hơi cứng, k bít xử lý sao

----------


## hung1706

Hehe trời hôm nay buồn quá, rãnh rỗi hổng có gì làm nên em lôi đồ chơi ra check lại tí, tiện thể show luôn  :Big Grin: 
Bộ combo THK : Test rơ thì ấn mạnh 1 đầu, giữ chặt vitme bằng cây kềm bấm. Đồng hồ hiển thị 0.02 mm khi chịu nén và thả ra lại về 0.



Mặt trước có 4 lỗ ốc bắt xuyên xuống dưới luôn, tiện cho việc lắp lên khung Z máy C hoặc H



Mặt trên có 4 lỗ ốc để bắt mặt bích motor, 2 bên thành có hàng ốc nhỏ để bắt che chắn bụi hay limit 



So hàng với em Sờ-pín "mới chưa xài" hehe





Em chỉ bán các hàng ở các mục trên thôi ạ, hàng còn thì mục còn...hình như nói lộn mà thoai ý nghĩa như nhau kaka
Thanks các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Thích nhất là món ở mục cuối

----------


## hung1706

há há làm mạch cho em đi, em gả cho  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... quên mất, Nhật Sơn kìa...

----------


## Nam CNC

Đẹp quá mạy , ai ngờ đâu chú sơn đẹp còn hơn con new100% , PHÊ LÒI ra ấy

----------


## hung1706

kaka mai mốt có cần sơn sờ-pín thì hú em, bảo đảm sơn lên là như mới  :Smile: ))).

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> kaka mai mốt có cần sơn sờ-pín thì hú em, bảo đảm sơn lên là như mới ))).


Sao không nói sớm gửi sơn bộ C vừa rồi cái nào

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sơn máy thì chắc em ko kham nổi roài, chà mặt rồi sơn lót sơn phủ tùm lum hết, xấu nguyên máy thì chết kaka.
Em đang tính sơn lại mấy bộ combo mà vẫn chưa có tgian  :Smile: )

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe sơn máy thì chắc em ko kham nổi roài, chà mặt rồi sơn lót sơn phủ tùm lum hết, xấu nguyên máy thì chết kaka.
> Em đang tính sơn lại mấy bộ combo mà vẫn chưa có tgian )


Mình khoáy _"xấu nguyên con"_ nhá  :Big Grin:  mà may mà hổng trả nổi tiền công á  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại update tí 
Các mục còn lại :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé. 
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



2.11: Thằng em vitme 2005 NSK C2Z quá đẹp, đầy đủ phụ kiện luôn. Tình trạng không rơ ráo (máy cắt dây mà rơ sao nổi ). http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page8
- Tổng dài 600mm, hành trình 400mm.
- Có gối đỡ xài bạc 7203 + bộ truyền bánh răng đầy đủ tỉ lệ 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích motor 60 cho servo. Thay bộ pulley truyền đai vào cũng được luôn. Tháo ra dùng nối trục trực tiếp cũng được vì em nó xài ốc lock bạc đạn riêng ạ.
- Giá 800k



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg 
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5  nha các đồng chí hehe. (Lưu ý là đến hết ngày mai CN 3/7 thì giá vẫn còn giá fix 3tr như topic link dưới.)

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...NC-an-kim-loai





Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Ây dà, dạo này long nhong đâm ra làm biếng chăm bài viết. Em lại update tí vì hàng hóa ra đi cũng khá khá. 
Nhiều bác cứ hỏi sao em fix hoài vậy thì em cũng xin thưa là dư dùng em bán lại, dù fix cỡ nào thì hên xui lâu lâu em bán lỗ luôn cho rộng nhà. Hàng hóa của em thì cứ yên tâm về độ tin cậy, dùng không hợp ý thì trả lại em (lý do chính đáng à nha hehe).
Các mục còn lại :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg 
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5  nha các đồng chí hehe. 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...NC-an-kim-loai





Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trên các trang trước ạ !
Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Do dạo này em đang lung tung xà bần các chuyện nên chưa có làm gì với em sờ-pín này. Thôi thì tạm rao tin xem có bác nào để ý thì em gả luôn, tập trung lực cho dự án máy in3d v2 hehe. Đợi kinh tế ổn định thì em ghép đôi em nó với cái combo Y khủng long mặt mẹt kia cho lên con C chạy kim loại cũng vừa tầm  :Big Grin: 

1.5. Em Sờ-pín "mới chưa xài" hehe. Thông tin sơ bộ của em nó như này ạ:
- Spindle Shinoh 2.2Kw, 18.000 vòng/phút
- Giải nhiệt gió bằng quạt đuôi điện 220V (thế này thì êm hơn và mát tời ông địa hơn chứ nhể  :Big Grin: )
- Hiện đang dùng collet kẹp 16mm. Có thể dùng collet thẳng C16 hạ bậc như hình dưới.
- Độ run out đã test < 1 vạch 0.01mm
- Toàn thân full gang thép dùng bạc đạn 7xxx gì gì đó kaka. Màu sắc bắt mắt dễ nhìn dễ yêu hehe
- Giá rổ 8tr bao ship VT, Kerry, PT cho mọi miền đất nước. Bác nào yêu thì nhanh tay rước ẻm về ạ  :Big Grin: 





Đây là hình ảnh collet thẳng C16. Mua ở Tạ Uyên có ấy ạ (chuyên gia bẩu em vậy hehe)



Thanks các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

0.01mm , viết dư số 0 kìa. Đổi hàng xong rồi tiếc à chú , giờ hết hàng để gá lên 1 em xơi mạnh bạo kim loại , toàn mấy em tua cao.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe về nhà túi hết lúa, ngó sang em nó nên vò đầu bứt tóc xong cho lên luôn anh Nam ơi. Rao vặt xem có ai để ý không, chớ mà không ai rinh, đủ lúa là em giấu luôn à kakaka.
Em đầu tư hết gòi, 4 bộ combo full thép, bộ nhẹ nhất là 90kg. Khung vai, bàn máy có hết luôn gòi, chỉ chờ lúa là lên con H-frame 350 x 600 cạnh tranh với bác Đức Gang Thép liền  :Big Grin: . Lúc đó đừng hòng em bán hehehe

----------


## hung1706

> Ây dà, dạo này long nhong đâm ra làm biếng chăm bài viết. Em lại update tí vì hàng hóa ra đi cũng khá khá. 
> Nhiều bác cứ hỏi sao em fix hoài vậy thì em cũng xin thưa là dư dùng em bán lại, dù fix cỡ nào thì hên xui lâu lâu em bán lỗ luôn cho rộng nhà. Hàng hóa của em thì cứ yên tâm về độ tin cậy, dùng không hợp ý thì trả lại em (lý do chính đáng à nha hehe).
> Các mục còn lại :
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
> 1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
> Lưu ý: 
> ...


Hehe tình hình là con sờ-pín ra đi và em chỉ còn mớ này ợ  :Big Grin: .

Update thêm cái bàn T full thép cực đẹp, mặt láng o o chứ hổng có rỗ, hổng có rỉ rét gì luôn. Em nó nặng gần 200kg kích thước ướm chừng là 500x700x50 mm. Giá tham khảo 4tr5 chưa bao ship. (tính ra 20k/kg em lấy phí mua hộ 500k  :Big Grin: )
Hình em sẽ up sau. 
Ưu tiên cho bác nào ở TPHCM em cho xe ba gác chở đến tận nha, bao luôn bốc vác xuống luôn hehe.

----------


## Vũ Tùng

cái cưa vòng còn ko bác ơi , alo alo ....

----------


## hung1706

Dạ cưa vòng hết rồi bác Vũ Tùng ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em lên phủi bụi tí  :Big Grin: 
Do lu bu nhiều việc nên tạm thời bỏ bê buôn bán mong các bác thông cẩm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg 
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5  nha các đồng chí hehe. 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...NC-an-kim-loai





----------------



Update thêm :

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




Em sắp về 3 cái bàn T full thép cực đẹp, 2 mặt được mài láng đẹp cực đẹp mà trắng cực trắng. Làm bàn map vô tư hehe
- Em to khổ ướm chừng 500x700x50 nặng 170kg. Em này có dự tính giữ lại xài nhưng ai rước thì em thả theo đại gia luôn giá 4tr5 (ở HCM thì em bao ba gác chở tận nhà  :Big Grin: )
- 2 Em bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x500 nặng cỡ trên 40kg. Chưa đo kỹ nên từ từ em up tiếp. Giá 2tr 1 em cho đi nhanh  :Big Grin: 
Hình em sẽ up sau nhé.

Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hoahong102

gach 1 bàn T bé, có hình sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp

----------

hung1706

----------


## ahdvip

alo hỏi cái bàn T lớn mà ko được

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sr bác ahdvip, em chạy xe nên ko biết có đt tới  :Big Grin: .
Em sẽ gửi hình bàn T lớn cho bác nhé.
Tình hình là 3 cái bàn T full gạch. Em bận cviệc nên sẽ up hình bổ sung sau nhé.
Thanks all !

----------


## hoahong102

ủa vụ bàn T bị đi đêm hay gì mà không thấy thông báo

----------


## hung1706

hehe cáo lỗi với bác Hoahong vì dạo này em đang lên máy nên bận quá ạ. Bàn T vẫn còn nhưng em chưa động chạm gì đến nên chưa update thông tin. Để vài bữa nữa em rảnh em sẽ up lên nhé  :Big Grin: . Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em lên phủi bụi tí  :Big Grin: 
Do lu bu nhiều việc nên tạm thời bỏ bê buôn bán mong các bác thông cẩm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-50 tỉ số truyền 1:50, dang xuyên cốt, body full thép sáng bóng láng. Giá Fix mạnh 2tr fix 200k còn 1tr8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page4

--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg 
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
  Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5  nha các đồng chí hehe. 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...NC-an-kim-loai





----------------


Update thêm :

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




6.8: Có thêm 1 em combo Z giống như combo 6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 180mm (mở rộng lên 200mm vô tư), kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. 
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm. Body full thép đúc nguyên khối + phay phẳng và sơn trắng zin.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). Mặt trượt là thép trắng nguyên khối phay rãnh do THK chiến luôn nên khỏi băng khoăng cân chỉnh song song.
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò hehehe
- Em này khá nặng cân >20kg nên làm bộ Y cho máy C hay máy H cũng khá ok (có sẵn 4 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống nên khoan lỗ chuẩn là khỏi canh chi nữa )
- Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.7: 2 Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. (mới tháo 1 em chưa vệ sinh, em lên hình trước ạ  :Big Grin: ) Giá ra đi 2tr ạ.
- Em này nguyên bản là trên bộ trượt băng vuông nhưng khó nhai quá, nên em vác cái mặt bàn về thôi.
- Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

- 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


- Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Kích thước cao khoảng 300-350 mm, thép dày 30mm, gân thép hàn kinh dị dày 25-30mm. Nặng chắc 20-30kg / 1 em
Bác nào hứng thú thì gạch trước nhé. Kích thước và giá cả em update sau nhé.

Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe update tình hình:
Mục 7.7: Bàn T 300x560 đã ra đi 1 cái. Chỉ còn 1 cái dành cho các bác đặt gạch lần lượt là bác Hoahong với đại gia sì phố thôi ạ. 

Thanks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

BÀN T có 2 rãnh nhìn ko hợp với mihf lắm mình hủy gạch nhé

----------

hung1706

----------


## Totdo

em lấy bộ này, cộng thêm tiền ship đi Huế là 3tr7 nhé bác

6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg
- Kích thước phủ bì 400x600x(>150)
- Hành trình 250mm
- Vitme NSK 2005 C2Z + ray NSK 25 4 rãnh bi có căn cử đầy đủ để canh ray.
Bộ này em đã test rơ thì không có rơ ráo gì luôn, dùng hệ bánh răng 1/2 hay 1/3 gì đó, mặt bích 60 cho servo. Kết hợp với bộ X bác Romeo đang rao thì được con C ngon lành không phải suy nghĩ hehe. Tóm lại mang về gắn motor 60 vào mà chiến thôi . Giá 3tr5 nha các đồng chí hehe

Minh O935417382

----------


## hung1706

Hehe okie bác Hoahong102.

Như đã trao đổi thì phí ship xe PT đi Huế là 600k nên tổng chi phí của bác Totdo là 4tr1 ạ. Để mai em hỏi xem Viettel phí vận chuyển thế nào, nếu rẻ hơn hoặc đắt hơn đôi chút thì em gửi VT cho nhanh (tầm 3 ngày là đến nơi ạ). Mọi chi phí phát sinh em sẽ thanh toán xem như giao lưu luôn ạ  :Big Grin: .

Thanks các bác !

----------


## Totdo

> Hehe okie bác Hoahong102.
> 
> Như đã trao đổi thì phí ship xe PT đi Huế là 600k nên tổng chi phí của bác Totdo là 4tr1 ạ. Để mai em hỏi xem Viettel phí vận chuyển thế nào, nếu rẻ hơn hoặc đắt hơn đôi chút thì em gửi VT cho nhanh (tầm 3 ngày là đến nơi ạ). Mọi chi phí phát sinh em sẽ thanh toán xem như giao lưu luôn ạ .
> 
> Thanks các bác !


Bác có chip dao tiện, dao phay hoặc cái gì liên quan đến dao tiện giá ve chai để em một ít
Đang lên con máy tiện mà chưa có dao cụ gì cả
Thank bác

----------


## hung1706

Dạ dao cụ thì nhiều nhưng giá chát lắm bác ạ. Bây h hàng hóa lên giá còn hơn giá vàng nên em không có kinh doang mặt hàng đó ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

> Dạ dao cụ thì nhiều nhưng giá chát lắm bác ạ. Bây h hàng hóa lên giá còn hơn giá vàng haha


Bác post lên vài món xem chát cỡ nào
Chát gì em cũng lụm được món rẻ nhất của bác cho nó luôn chuyến
Thank bác

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update hình cây ê-ke mục 7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em
- Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
- 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
- Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon  :Big Grin: 









Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## Totdo

Đã chuyển tiền mua combo mục 6 bác nhé



Thank bác chủ

----------


## hung1706

Dạ thanks bác Totdo. Để lát em ghé bên Viettel post xem phí vận chuyển thế nào. Nếu được thì em chuyển Viettel đến tận nhà bác cho bác đỡ mất công đi lấy hàng (tốn thêm khoảng phí vận chuyển về nhà bác ) và nhanh hơn bên Phương Trang khoảng 1 ngày
Em sẽ gửi vận đơn cho bác sau nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

Đợi hàng bác gời
Thank bác

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hôm nay hàng hóa ra đi từ từ gồm các món :

3.1: Hộp số Harmonic về tay bác Itanium7000. Phí ship 54k em đã thanh toán  :Big Grin: 
6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg. Vận đơn của bác Totdo

7.7: 2 Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. Thành thật cáo lỗi với bác Đồng vì mưa quá, em gửi ship không được nên sáng hoặc trễ nhất là trưa mai em sẽ gửi ship cho bác nhé. 

Hiện tại em đang cần cặp ray 15 dài 400 - 450mm. Ray SHS hay block con lăn đều được. Bác nào có nhu cầu trao đổi hàng hóa với em thì liên hệ em nhé (lúa thóc dạo này eo hẹp quá nên em ưu tiên trao đổi ạ  :Big Grin: )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle[/COLOR]

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




6.8: Có thêm 1 em combo Z giống như combo 6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình 180mm (mở rộng lên 200mm vô tư), kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. 
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm. Body full thép đúc nguyên khối + phay phẳng và sơn trắng zin.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). Mặt trượt là thép trắng nguyên khối phay rãnh do THK chiến luôn nên khỏi băng khoăng cân chỉnh song song.
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò hehehe
- Em này khá nặng cân >20kg nên làm bộ Y cho máy C hay máy H cũng khá ok (có sẵn 4 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống nên khoan lỗ chuẩn là khỏi canh chi nữa )
- Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. (mới tháo 1 em chưa vệ sinh, em lên hình trước ạ  :Big Grin: ) Giá ra đi 2tr ạ.
- Em này nguyên bản là trên bộ trượt băng vuông nhưng khó nhai quá, nên em vác cái mặt bàn về thôi.
- Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

- 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


- Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em
- Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
- 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
- Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là hàng hóa như trên vẫn còn ạ  :Big Grin: 
Em đã gửi hàng cho bác Đồng, phí ship 60k em đã thanh toán ạ 
thanks !

----------


## ngocdong2001

Đã nhận được hàng rồi nhe bác.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

hehe Thanks bác Đồng  :Big Grin:

----------


## thewind258

Tính làm em bàn T mà hết rồi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ bàn T còn 1 em khổ 300x560 nha bác Thewind258

----------


## cncmaster

> Hehe hôm nay hàng hóa ra đi từ từ gồm các món :
> 
> 3.1: Hộp số Harmonic về tay bác Itanium7000. Phí ship 54k em đã thanh toán 
> 6.6: Combo Z (Y) hàng dữ dằn 90kg. Vận đơn của bác Totdo
> 
> 7.7: 2 Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. Thành thật cáo lỗi với bác Đồng vì mưa quá, em gửi ship không được nên sáng hoặc trễ nhất là trưa mai em sẽ gửi ship cho bác nhé. 
> 
> Hiện tại em đang cần cặp ray 15 dài 400 - 450mm. Ray SHS hay block con lăn đều được. Bác nào có nhu cầu trao đổi hàng hóa với em thì liên hệ em nhé (lúa thóc dạo này eo hẹp quá nên em ưu tiên trao đổi ạ )
> 
> ...


bác cho em xin it thông tin về em này nhe bác.
1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4GJl1sXiq

----------


## Totdo

đã nhận hàng bác chủ gởi
Theo như quản cáo 
- Hành trình 250mm
Thì thiếu mất của em 10mm
Hành trình thực sự có 240mm bác à
Còn lại mọi thứ đều rất good
Lần sau em lấy hàng gì khác bác chủ + khuyến mãi vào bù lại cho em nhé
Thank bác chủ

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thanks bác Totdo ạ. Hành trình em ướm chừng nên hụt mất 10mm, thiệt có lỗi với bác quá. Khi nào có dịp thì em sẽ khuyến mãi dành riêng cho bác nhé  :Big Grin: . Mà chuyển đi Huế sao nhanh dữ hè, em hỏi thì ship nói đến mất 3 ngày ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

> bác cho em xin it thông tin về em này nhe bác.
> 1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
> Lưu ý: 
> - Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
> - Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
> - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4GJl1sXiq


   Sau đây em xin làm cái thông tin cung cấp thêm để bác Cncmaster và các bác tham khảo về đầu cắt HSK 40-A :

- Nguyên lý hoạt động tương tự các đầu ATC khác như BT30 hay BT40. Kích khí nén / thủy lực để đạp nhả dao -> thay dao mới -> ngưng kích để rút kẹp dao -> spindle chạy.



- Sơ bộ thì bộ HSK gồm có 3 phần chính là : đầu kẹp dao Tool holder (1) , đầu spindle (2), đầu kích đạp nhả dao (3). Như hình 1 và 2.
- So sánh tí thì BT30 (trái) và HSK 40 (phải) là tương đương nhau về kích thước.



- Trong hình 2 là đầu kích đạp nhả dao với đường trên là nước giải nhiệt kèm tưới nguội xuyên cốt thẳng xuống dưới, còn đường bên hông là hệ thủy lực dành cho đạp nhả dao. Cái ống màu đen chỉ là ống nối giữa đầu spindle (2) và đầu kích (3). Tất cả đều tháo ra được.



- Có thể dùng cái Xy-lanh thủy lực thay cho đầu kích (3) để đạp nhả dao, hoặc bộ Xy-lanh Khí nén-thủy lực để dùng khí nén.



- Kích thủy lực / khí nén để Xy-lanh đạp thẳng xuống cây ty đây theo hướng mũi tên dưới hình. Chỗ khoanh tròn là thụt lên xuống được. Lực đạp tầm >200kg là ok



- Dưới hình là đầu kẹp dao (1) và đầu spindle (2). Sau khi kích cho bộ kích đạp xuống cây ty để nhả Clamp kẹp bên trong ra thì gắn đầu kẹp dao vào đầu spindle như này: 





Cái clamp bên trong đầu spindle như này. Kích đạp cây ty xuống nó nhả ra là đút đầu kẹp vào được ngay  :Big Grin: 



- Sau khi đã gắn vào được thì ngưng kích vào cái đầu kích (3) hoặc Xy-lanh đạp, cây Ty ben tự động rút về và clamp bên trong kẹp chặt đầu kẹp dao (1) như hình



Và tương tự nếu muốn thay dao thì lặp lại quy trình:
 1/ Kích thủy lực / khí nén để đạp nhả Clamp.
 2/ Rút đầu holder (cần thay) xuống và thay vào đầu holder khác vào.
 3/ Ngưng kích thủy lực / khí nén để Clamp rút về và kẹp holder.

Cả bộ gồm 3 món (1) (2) (3) như hình, em tặng kèm dây đai và 1 cái pulley cùng loại để gắn vào motor kéo (pulley dạng siết ốc như power lock - lỗ cốt phi 20).
Mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ trực tiếp em để được giải quyết thỏa đáng  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## cncmaster

> Sau đây em xin làm cái thông tin cung cấp thêm để bác Cncmaster và các bác tham khảo về đầu cắt HSK 40-A :
> 
> - Nguyên lý hoạt động tương tự các đầu ATC khác như BT30 hay BT40. Kích khí nén / thủy lực để đạp nhả dao -> thay dao mới -> ngưng kích để rút kẹp dao -> spindle chạy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Sơ bộ thì bộ HSK gồm có 3 phần chính là : đầu kẹp dao Tool holder (1) , đầu spindle (2), đầu kích đạp nhả dao (3). Như hình 1 và 2.
> - So sánh tí thì BT30 (trái) và HSK 40 (phải) là tương đương nhau về kích thước.
> 
> ...


Em gạch con này nhé, thank bac!

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em gửi vận đơn cho bác cncmaster. Mã vận đơn ở ngón trỏ trên cùng đấy ạ.
Thanks bác nhiều ạ !

----------

cncmaster

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại tí  :Big Grin: 
 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me NSK phi 25 bước 5, dùng gối đỡ phi 20, cấp chính xác C3z còn mới keng xà beng, giá 1tr fix 200k còn 800k
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle[/COLOR]

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




6.8: Có thêm 1 em combo Z giống như combo 6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình đã mở rộng lên 210mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm. Body full thép đúc nguyên khối + phay phẳng và sơn trắng zin.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). Mặt trượt là thép trắng nguyên khối phay rãnh do THK chiến luôn nên khỏi băng khoăng cân chỉnh song song.
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò hehehe
- Em này khá nặng cân >20kg nên làm bộ Y cho máy C hay máy H cũng khá ok (có sẵn 4 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống nên khoan lỗ chuẩn là khỏi canh chi nữa )



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9


Chú ý: Thông tin tí là 2 bộ Combo 6.7 và 6.8 có khả năng ghép với nhau thành bộ X-Y hành trình 80 - 200 mm. Bác nào có nhu cầu thì em tìm thêm cái bàn T bé bé xinh xinh gắn lên cho đủ bộ và ráp thành con máy mini chạy khắc dấu hay thêm trục 4 chạy nữ trang là vừa đẹp luôn. Ái chà nhắc đến trục 4 thì lại nghề của em, bác nào cần em cung cấp luôn cho bộ trục xoay hộp số Kamo Seiko tỉ lệ 1:30 mặt bích con lăn hehe. 
- Giá rổ bán đại bộ XY là 3tr, thêm option trục A thành bộ XYA là 4tr
Hình ảnh em update sau nhé  :Big Grin: 


--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. (mới tháo 1 em chưa vệ sinh, em lên hình trước ạ  :Big Grin: ) Giá ra đi 2tr ạ.
- Em này nguyên bản là trên bộ trượt băng vuông nhưng khó nhai quá, nên em vác cái mặt bàn về thôi.
- Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

- 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


- Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em
- Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
- 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
- Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là hôm nai em đã ship hàng cho bác cnclaivung. Thanks bác ạ !

Em update hàng hóa tí : Mục 2.1: 2 em vít-me bi double nut chỉ còn lại em 32 bước 2 thôi ạ  :Big Grin: 

Update hình ảnh ghép nối 2 bộ combo 6.7 và 6.8, thêm option trục A mini.
- Bộ 6.7 đi kèm con motor Tamagawa nhỏ có thể tháo ra, thay bằng con step 57 hay anpha step vô tư ạ, chịu khó canh lỗ khoan là ổn. 
- Bộ 6.8 thì hoàn chỉnh, có sẵn lỗ để gá bắt motor luôn. Mặt trên gắn thêm bàn T bé bé là chạy hàng bé ok.
- Option trục A hộp số Kamo Seiko 1:30 không rơ, cốt motor vào 9mm mặt bích motor size 60, ra mặt bích nhỏ để bắt mâm cặp xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 
- Giá rổ : 1/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 = 3tr 
              2/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 + trục A = 4tr







Kết hợp thêm cây Eke mục 7.8 là thành con máy C mini bao đẹp luôn hehe.

Tất cả chi phí em chưa tính thêm ship nhưng nếu bác nào ôm hàng (6.7 + 6.8 + Trục A + Ê-ke) thì em tính 4tr5 kèm theo bao ship  :Big Grin: . Quá hời luôn, thơm quá chời thơm luôn kaka  :Big Grin:

----------


## cncmaster

Em nhận đc ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 rồi bác Hung1706 nhé, hàng của bác khủng long quá, hĩ, máy của em dix chắc to vật vã, Thank bac ạ

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em toàn ôm bom đạn cỡ nhỏ, sao sánh bằng mấy cụ ôm luôn cả bom nguyên tử dc  :Big Grin: .

Em xin thông báo vì lí do em phải tạm xa kho đạn đến hết t6 tuần này nên có thể mọi giao dịch bị gián đoạn. Các bác nào tin tưởng thì cứ đặt gạch hoặc giao dịch với em và em sẽ chuyển hàng sớm nhất có thể (là T7 tuần này )

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí  :Big Grin: 
 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
- Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
- Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10 (collet tìm mua hàng cũ xài cũng tốt chán, em đang tìm loại này cho bác Maxxside) 
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

2.1: Em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ hàng xịn (dạng FK body full thép, dùng 2 bạc Nachi 7203 phi 17, lock bằng con tán trực tiếp vô luôn nên càng siết càng cứng, khỏi lo rơ bạc đạn  ). 
Em nó dùng trong máy mài nên độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, trên mã có ghi số 1 không rõ có phải cấp chính xác hay không nữa . Giá rổ 700k cho em vitme hịn ạ.
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle[/COLOR]

5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




6.8: Có thêm 1 em combo Z giống như combo 6.3: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình đã mở rộng lên 210mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm. Body full thép đúc nguyên khối + phay phẳng và sơn trắng zin.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). Mặt trượt là thép trắng nguyên khối phay rãnh do THK chiến luôn nên khỏi băng khoăng cân chỉnh song song.
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò hehehe
- Em này khá nặng cân >20kg nên làm bộ Y cho máy C hay máy H cũng khá ok (có sẵn 4 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống nên khoan lỗ chuẩn là khỏi canh chi nữa )



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

Update hình ảnh ghép nối 2 bộ combo 6.7 và 6.8, thêm option trục A mini.
- Bộ 6.7 đi kèm con motor Tamagawa nhỏ có thể tháo ra, thay bằng con step 57 hay anpha step vô tư ạ, chịu khó canh lỗ khoan là ổn. 
- Bộ 6.8 thì hoàn chỉnh, có sẵn lỗ để gá bắt motor luôn. Mặt trên gắn thêm bàn T bé bé là chạy hàng bé ok.
- Option trục A hộp số Kamo Seiko 1:30 không rơ, cốt motor vào 9mm mặt bích motor size 60, ra mặt bích nhỏ để bắt mâm cặp xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 
- Giá rổ : 1/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 = 3tr 
              2/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 + trục A = 4tr







Kết hợp thêm cây Eke mục 7.8 là thành con máy C mini bao đẹp luôn hehe.

Tất cả chi phí em chưa tính thêm ship nhưng nếu bác nào ôm hàng (6.7 + 6.8 + Trục A + Ê-ke) thì em tính 4tr5 kèm theo bao ship  :Big Grin: . Quá hời luôn, thơm quá chời thơm luôn kaka  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. (mới tháo 1 em chưa vệ sinh, em lên hình trước ạ  :Big Grin: ) Giá ra đi 2tr ạ.
- Em này nguyên bản là trên bộ trượt băng vuông nhưng khó nhai quá, nên em vác cái mặt bàn về thôi.
- Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

- 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


- Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em
- Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
- 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
- Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí  :Big Grin: 
 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

     1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
- Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
- Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

     2.1: Em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
- Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



     2.9 Cây vitme Stubaki Phi 20 bước 5. Tổng dài hơn 300 mm, hành trình hơn 180 mm. Đầy đủ gối đỡ, độ chính xác cao cỡ C1 trở lên, Giá rổ 700k 
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4CPttpwXM



     2.10 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.





---- Mục 3: Hộp số :
     3.3: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng xích lô gì đó, TST 1:79 (mấy con Sumitomo toàn tỉ số lẻ khó chịu quá). Lưu ý : Mặt bích ra 140, kích thước D max 200, có rơ ít nên miễn cưỡng cho chạy gỗ thì dc, làm bàn xoay đế xoay không cần độ chính xác thì quá ngon. Giá đẹp 600K cho các bác nghiên cứu.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

    5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

     6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




     6.8: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình đã mở rộng lên 210mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). 
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò  :Big Grin: 



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

      Update hình ảnh ghép nối 2 bộ combo 6.7 và 6.8, thêm option trục A mini.
- Bộ 6.7 đi kèm con motor Tamagawa nhỏ có thể tháo ra, thay bằng con step 57 hay anpha step vô tư ạ, chịu khó canh lỗ khoan là ổn. 
- Bộ 6.8 thì hoàn chỉnh, có sẵn lỗ để gá bắt motor luôn. Mặt trên gắn thêm bàn T bé bé là chạy hàng bé ok.
- Option trục A hộp số Kamo Seiko 1:30 không rơ, cốt motor vào 9mm mặt bích motor size 60, ra mặt bích nhỏ để bắt mâm cặp xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 
- Giá rổ : 1/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 = 3tr 
              2/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 + trục A = 4tr







     6.9: Combo XY hàng to bự nặng. Thông tin sơ bộ :
- Hành trình X Y là 170 x 200 mm. 
- X là combo trượt mang cá, Vitme 16 bước 2. Y là ray THK SR 30 vitme 14 bước 5. Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, đã test vuông và độ rơ nên cứ vác về mà chiến thôi ạ.
- Đặc biệt có tích hợp bàn T khá đẹp, có khả năng xoay góc (chừng 15 - 20 độ).
- Giá rổ 4.5tr





- Vặn núm là ẻm xoay



     So sánh với bộ 6.7 và 6.8 thì khá đẹp.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. 
- Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

- 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


- Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em
- Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
- 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
- Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## Nam CNC

Cây tsubaki có hàng gì đổi hàng không chú ? nhìn cây đó đẹp muốn cho vào diện chờ lên trục Z máy mini của tui.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka đang tính ghé anh kiếm cây vitme hành trình 300. Mà cây này anh Cnclaivung lấy rồi nên để em tuyển cho anh cây khác nhé hehe.

----------


## truongkiet

combo z có loại nào trâu bò làm máy ăn kim loại hành trình khoangr 250

----------


## hung1706

> combo z có loại nào trâu bò làm máy ăn kim loại hành trình khoangr 250


Ây da tiêu chuẩn này khó dòi. Bác Kiệt muốn ăn kim loại màu như Nhôm Đồng thì có bộ Z THK mục 6.8 là ổn. 
Còn ăn kim loại cứng như Thép thì chắc phải làm cấu hình khủng khủng tí như Ray 35 45 vitme 20 25 mới chịu dc.

----------


## truongkiet

chỉ chơi sắt thép thôi,đang ôm bộ x,y máy brother của tbk11 huyền thoại

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thì không biết máy của bác Kiệt kích thước thế nào, bác có rảnh rỗi thì up hình ảnh lên biết đâu các bác trên này có hàng phù hợp cho bác đấy ạ  :Big Grin: .
Bộ Z hạng nặng thì em có nhưng mà em nó tới 150kg lận, âm mưu gom lúa làm con C bự bự cạnh tranh với bác Tuấn hói  :Smile: ).
Hôm nay lại rỗi việc nên chán quá, khoe tí hàng chơi nè, đồ trấn lột từ bãi ve chai Q4 hahaha

----------


## vodat147

> Hehe em thì không biết máy của bác Kiệt kích thước thế nào, bác có rảnh rỗi thì up hình ảnh lên biết đâu các bác trên này có hàng phù hợp cho bác đấy ạ .
> Bộ Z hạng nặng thì em có nhưng mà em nó tới 150kg lận, âm mưu gom lúa làm con C bự bự cạnh tranh với bác Tuấn hói ).
> Hôm nay lại rỗi việc nên chán quá, khoe tí hàng chơi nè, đồ trấn lột từ bãi ve chai Q4 hahaha


Bãi Q4 ở mô te thế bác sắp tới ghé sài gòn em ghé thăm một chuyến thử hi hi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe kho ve chai Q4 nhà của bác NamCNC đó bác  :Big Grin:

----------

vodat147

----------


## truongkiet

ko có time làm nên định mua sẵn về ráp cho lẹ,ko lẽ giờ đi kím các xác brother

----------


## truongkiet

mà bác Hưng khoe bộ z xem the nao

----------


## Gamo

Ve chai Q4 chết tiệt đâu ùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao nè cu , hôm qua gọi dt để tạo cơ hội cho mày mua 1 em spindle phay mạch in chạy bạc đạn , 80Krpm , ATC , kẹp dao 3.175mm , vậy mà đếch thèm gọi lại thôi thì em nó đi lấy chồng khác rồi nhé . Em đó chính hãng USA , còn nguyên dàn áo che chắn , hút bụi , quay em mượt HOHOHO. Giá thì tầm 2tr thôi.

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí  :Big Grin: 
 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau : Tất cả các món đều còn lại như thế, ế quá ế kaka. Em xin tuyển chọn mục Combo để show hàng họ tí ạ.

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

     6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.


Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




     6.8: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình đã mở rộng lên 210mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)
Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm.
- Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). 
- Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò  :Big Grin: 



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

      Update hình ảnh ghép nối 2 bộ combo 6.7 và 6.8, thêm option trục A mini.
- Bộ 6.7 đi kèm con motor Tamagawa nhỏ có thể tháo ra, thay bằng con step 57 hay anpha step vô tư ạ, chịu khó canh lỗ khoan là ổn. 
- Bộ 6.8 thì hoàn chỉnh, có sẵn lỗ để gá bắt motor luôn. Mặt trên gắn thêm bàn T bé bé là chạy hàng bé ok.
- Option trục A hộp số Kamo Seiko 1:30 không rơ, cốt motor vào 9mm mặt bích motor size 60, ra mặt bích nhỏ để bắt mâm cặp xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 
- Giá rổ : 1/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 = 3tr 
              2/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 + trục A = 4tr







     6.9: Combo XY hàng to bự nặng. Thông tin sơ bộ :
- Hành trình X Y là 170 x 200 mm. 
- X là combo trượt mang cá, Vitme 16 bước 2. Y là ray THK SR 30 vitme 14 bước 5. Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, đã test vuông và độ rơ nên cứ vác về mà chiến thôi ạ.
- Đặc biệt có tích hợp bàn T khá đẹp, có khả năng xoay góc (chừng 15 - 20 độ).
- Giá rổ 4.5tr





- Vặn núm là ẻm xoay



     So sánh với bộ 6.7 và 6.8 thì khá đẹp.





    Update thêm cái trụ Z gang thép đúc THK. Cái cục này em có đăng rồi nhưng tiếc nuối mãi chưa cho ra đi. Gá gá ướm ướm thử để lên Combo Z. 
- Hiện em chỉ ướm thử vitme chứ chưa lắp. Giá trụ ra đi là 800k. Bác nào muốn lên combo lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh thì giá 2tr5 nhé (ray + Vitme + chi phí gia công). 
- Bộ trụ Z này kết hợp với combo X-Y mục 6.9 là hết bài luôn, bao chạy Nhôm đồng luôn hehe. Tính ra cả combo cái máy mini có 7tr hà, thêm chi phí hoàn thiện chắc cỡ 10tr là máy ngon  :Big Grin: . 





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## cnclaivung

mới nhắn tin cho bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cũng phục các bác , đồ nặng thế mà bác bê ra bê vào chụp hình ,lại còn lau chủi sạch sẽ bê cả vào phòng  chụp . em chịu

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em kỹ tánh nên dầu mỡ tí là em lau hết à. 
Sáng h em bận quá chưa cập nhật. Bộ Z đã có bác Tuanlm gạch rồi ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update tiếp...Mục trụ Z có vẻ là hấp dẫn nên gạch khá nhiều ạ, nhưng bác Tuanlm đã lấy trước nên có gì thay đổi em sẽ thông báo sau nhé  :Big Grin: .
Mục 6.9: Combo XY hành trình 170 x 200 (X là 175 và Y là 200) có bác Toàn gạch, qua tuần em về lại SG em mang hàng cho bác kiểm tra nhé. 
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## thuhanoi

> cũng phục các bác , đồ nặng thế mà bác bê ra bê vào chụp hình ,lại còn lau chủi sạch sẽ bê cả vào phòng  chụp . em chịu


Luôn tiện tập gym free  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy hôm nay có đứa em nó tập gym thay nên em đỡ dc tí  :Big Grin: 
Phiếu ship của bác Tuanlm đây ạ :

----------


## hung1706

Hè hè tình hình hàng hóa dạo này ế ẩm quá các cụ ạ, vẫn vài món cũ soạn đi soạn lại thoai  :Big Grin: .
Em đang cần gối đỡ 17, dạng BK EK FK đều dc, không có bạc đạn cũng dc ạ. Bác nào có dư thì để lại em nhé.
Thanks các bác nhiều ạ !

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe ..................................................  ...............................


Cái này sao nó có khí nén vào làm gì đó bác Hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka để nó ATC đó bác Thuhanoi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

chém gió hả !!!! cái đường ống khí nén đó để giải nhiệt cho nó , còn cái đầu còn lại để xả hơi kèm silence cho nó êm ái .

----------


## hung1706

Haha em đùa bác thuhanoi tí ấy mà  :Smile: ).
Con này dùng collet YCC nên h em chỉ xài dao 6mm là chủ yếu thôi. Bữa h em bận cv chưa có chế dc cái chỗ gài gắn đầu BT40 cho nó nữa hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Tưởng thiệt chớ - đưa khí nén vào là lôi luôn bộ lòng nó ra chớ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka dạo này mấy con spindle ATC có cao nhân trị dc hết rồi nên hót lắm  :Smile: ).
Em xin update tí: combo XY 6.9 và 2 cây eke có gạch ạ.
Thanks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí  :Big Grin: 
 - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

     1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

     2.1: Em vít-me bi double nut . Tổng dài hơn 500mm, hành trình hơn 350 mm (xem thêm tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706)
   - Em vit-me KGW phi 32 bước 2, có sẵn gối BK25, cấp chính xác C3z, còn bót rất êm không rơ. Giá kèm luôn BK25 là 1tr5 fix 200k còn 1tr3 nhé 



     2.10 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.





     2.11: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Gối FK15 hàng zin, hỗ trợ tiện đầu giá rổ 700k ạ.



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :
     3.3: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng xích lô (Cyclo), TST 1:79 (mấy con Sumitomo toàn tỉ số lẻ khó chịu quá). Lưu ý : Mặt bích ra 140, kích thước D max 200, có rơ ít nên miễn cưỡng cho chạy gỗ thì dc, có bánh răng nón nên bẻ vuông góc làm bàn xoay đế xoay (không cần độ chính xác) thì quá ngon, tải trên Tấn  :Big Grin: . Giá đẹp 600K cho các bác.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

    5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

     6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
   - Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

   - Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.



   - Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


   - Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




     6.8: Combo Z hàng THK siêu đẹp hành trình đã mở rộng lên 210mm, kết cấu cực gọn và cứng vững. Giá rổ 2tr nhá các bác (lấy thêm khớp nối xịn 8-10 thì 200k nhá)
Thông tin sơ bộ:
   - Dài x rộng x cao : 420 x 140 x 90 mm.
   - Dùng ray áp má THK HR1530 bi to dành cho tải nặng và có thể chỉnh rơ (rơ thì siết ốc vô xong lock lại là xài tiếp ). 
   - Vitme bi THK phi 14 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao. Bạc đạn đỡ 7000 cũng khá trâu bò  :Big Grin: 



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...Hung1706/page9

      Update hình ảnh ghép nối 2 bộ combo 6.7 và 6.8, thêm option trục A mini.
   - Bộ 6.7 đi kèm con motor Tamagawa nhỏ có thể tháo ra, thay bằng con step 57 hay anpha step vô tư ạ, chịu khó canh lỗ khoan là ổn. 
   - Bộ 6.8 thì hoàn chỉnh, có sẵn lỗ để gá bắt motor luôn. Mặt trên gắn thêm bàn T bé bé là chạy hàng bé ok.
   - Option trục A hộp số Kamo Seiko 1:30 không rơ, cốt motor vào 9mm mặt bích motor size 60, ra mặt bích nhỏ để bắt mâm cặp xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 
   - Giá rổ : 1/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 = 3tr 
                2/ gồm 2 bộ combo 6.7 + 6.8 + trục A = 4tr







     6.9: Combo XY hàng to bự nặng. (Có gạch).

     So sánh với bộ 6.7 và 6.8 thì khá đẹp.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
       7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. Giá 2tr ạ  :Big Grin: 
   - Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

   - 2 rãnh T mặt trước.


   - Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo  :Big Grin: . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp


     7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em (Có gạch 2 em, còn 2 em)
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.





   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## huyquynhbk

kết quả motor của bác mà cs nó hơi thấp, k phù hợp vs cái máy xẻ gỗ của papa e.hnao bác thấy con nào cs tầm 1,5-2.2kw thì ới e phát nhé!

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có ke nhôm hú phát nha shop

----------


## zinken2

> Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí 
>  - Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
>      1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
> Lưu ý: 
>    - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
> ...


mình gạch bộ vít me d32 bước 2 có gối bk 25 nhé. chác qua lễ mới chuyển được xèng. ng hàng  nghỉ rồi

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Bác Huyquynhbk: để em tìm xem có con nào em hú nhé.
Bác Thaibinhcnc: Ke nhôm thì bác hỏi anh Namcnc hay chú Khanh romeo xem sao ạ  :Big Grin: 
Bác Zinken2: hình như hôm qua bác alo em hehe. Okie em sẽ giữ hàng cho bác ạ 
Thanks all

----------

zinken2

----------


## hung1706

Bộ combo 6.8 THK có gạch từ bác Tuanlm ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác hehe

----------


## GORLAK

Thèm cặp ke mà giá chát quá, hehehe

----------


## hung1706

hehe cặp ke em cắn răn mua 20k/kg đó bác Gorlak, tính ra em bán bằng giá vốn ấy  :Smile: )))

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em update tình hình tí ạ.
Mục 2.1 cây vitme 32 bước 2 và mục 6.8 Combo THK đã ra đi theo 2 bác đẹp troai rồi ạ.

Tình hình hàng hóa thì em xin tiếp thêm 1 em vitme NSK 25 bước 5 cấp chính xác cỡ C5-C3, 1 nut hành trình 180 - 200 mm, dùng ổ đỡ phi 20 (Không có ổ đỡ) giá đẹp 500k (Em nợ hình).
Sắp tới em khá bận, tranh thủ dọn vài món hàng không nóng phục vụ nhu cầu chế cháo của anh em hehe

Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này em lo cày cuốc quá mà quên luôn việc lên phủi bụi cho cái kho ve chai linh tinh này  :Big Grin: . Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí ạ :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

     1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

    - Vitme ra đi kha khá vài em, dọn ra 1 mớ nên em bán bèo nhèo luôn cho đỡ chật nhà nè. Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

     2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Trên hình là chưa tiện đầu nhưng em đã tiện lại đầu vitme cho dễ dùng, giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



    2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k. 
- Hình cận cảnh cho 3 cây ngắn



     2.12: Vitme NSK 2005 cấp chính xác C3z nhộm đen, mua về không dùng nên bi bọng còn bót lắm ạ. Đầu dùng gối đỡ 15 dạng lock ngoài, thường đi kèm với pulley hay bánh răng, hành trình hơn 300mm. Phù hợp dùng cho trục Y. Giá không gối FK là 600k. Hình bên trên ạ.

    2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600, mua về cũng chả dùng nên đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu (trên hình còn thiếu em, sẽ gắn vào đầy đủ). Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



     2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

     3.3: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng xích lô (Cyclo), TST 1:79 (mấy con Sumitomo toàn tỉ số lẻ khó chịu quá). Lưu ý : Mặt bích ra 140, kích thước D max 200, có rơ ít nên miễn cưỡng cho chạy gỗ thì dc, có bánh răng nón nên bẻ vuông góc làm bàn xoay đế xoay (không cần độ chính xác) thì quá ngon, tải trên Tấn  :Big Grin: . Giá đẹp 500K cho các bác.






    3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89. Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr

    3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww

    3.6: 1 em hộp số trục vít tỉ lệ 1/4.63 (khá lẻ số) hàng Đức cốp. Mặt bích vào size 60, lỗ cốt vào 14, vừa khít cho em servo 200w, đầu ra tính hợp bánh răng nên bác nào làm Y máy thanh răng bánh răn là đẹp luôn. Hiện trạng không rơ, giá ra đi 600k.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

    5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

     6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr
   - Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

   - Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.



   - Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


   - Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




    - Còn 3 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
       7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. Giá 2tr ạ  :Big Grin: 
   - Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 

 

      7.8: 4 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em (Có gạch 2 em, còn 2 em)
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## toanho

Gạch cây 2.12  2005 nhé. Vừa gọi điện xong.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng rồi nhé em trai. Hàng đẹp.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ thanks anh. Anh cứ dùng xem có vấn đề gì thì báo em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## luu

Anh Đa Mail cho e cai drawing, nêu Cần a thánh toán trc cây eke nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em đã reply mail.
Phí hàng thì em sẽ nhận khi giao hàng luôn nhé anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducmoctx

Bác cho em giá đẹp 2 ke vào số O939.256.266 nhé

----------


## toanho

> 7.7: (Chỉ còn 1) Em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh khổ 300x560x60 mm. Nặng 65kg. Giá 2tr ạ 
>    - Mục đích sử dụng khá nhiều. Làm bàn phụ máy lớn, dùng làm bộ combo X bằng cách thả lên combo hoặc lắp ray lên bắt ngược 4 block tại tâm (dòng THK HSR hay NSK có cánh là phù hợp nhất) cho hành trình X max tầm 400 500 là đẹp. 
> 
>    - 2 rãnh T mặt trước.
> 
> 
>    - Mặt sau khá dễ chịu. 4 lỗ ốc bắt vitme xuyên từ trên xuống, 2 thành 2 bên có hàng lỗ taro. Tất cả mặt đều mài phẳng cho công việc chế cháo . Lợi dụng 4 lỗ ốc vitme luôn là đẹp
> 
> 
> ...


Như đă thảo luận qua sms anh lấy bàn T nầy nhé em

----------


## catbuiland

Giá bán thây ok đấy, chứ giờ mua mới không rẻ chút nào

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok anh Toàn. Vẫn áy náy với anh 2 cây ê-ke nên để em tìm xem có cặp nào đẹp đẹp em báo anh nhé !
Em tổng hợp tình hình chút các món ra đi gồm có: 
2.12 Cây vitme 2005 
7.8 4 cây ê-ke, còn 1 cây, ra đi 3 cây
7.7 Bàn T 
Hôm nay em tính tranh thủ sáng gửi ship cho bác Đức Mộc mà mưa quá nên em đành lỡ hẹn với bác đến sáng T2 em ship nhé, mong bác thông cảm ạ !

----------


## toanho

Không sao đâu em. Khi nào có ke đẹp cho anh hay nhé

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí ạ :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

     1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

    - Vitme ra đi kha khá vài em, dọn ra 1 mớ nên em bán bèo nhèo luôn cho đỡ chật nhà nè. Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

     2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Trên hình là chưa tiện đầu nhưng em đã tiện lại đầu vitme cho dễ dùng, giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



    2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k. 
- Hình cận cảnh cho 3 cây ngắn



    2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600, mua về cũng chả dùng nên đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu (trên hình còn thiếu em, sẽ gắn vào đầy đủ). Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



     2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

     3.3: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng xích lô (Cyclo), TST 1:79 (mấy con Sumitomo toàn tỉ số lẻ khó chịu quá). Lưu ý : Mặt bích ra 140, kích thước D max 200, có rơ ít nên miễn cưỡng cho chạy gỗ thì dc, có bánh răng nón nên bẻ vuông góc làm bàn xoay đế xoay (không cần độ chính xác) thì quá ngon, tải trên Tấn  :Big Grin: . Giá đẹp 500K cho các bác.





    3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



    3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



    3.6: 1 em hộp số trục vít tỉ lệ 1/4.63 (khá lẻ số) hàng Đức cốp. Mặt bích vào size 60, lỗ cốt vào 14, vừa khít cho em servo 200w, đầu ra tính hợp bánh răng nên bác nào làm Y máy thanh răng bánh răn là đẹp luôn. Hiện trạng không rơ, giá ra đi 600k.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

    5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

     6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr 
   - Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

   - Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.



   - Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


   - Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




===> Hehe chợt nhớ ông Cán bộ nhà nước mía mới hỏi thăm hồi nãy thì em show hàng luôn nè  :Big Grin: 

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
         7.8: Cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em (Đã ra đi 2 em, có gạch 1 em, còn 1 em chắc suy tính đường xài quá hehe)
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



===> Do mấy hôm nay em quá túi bụi nên hẹn anh gạch cây ê-ke ngày mai em chấm lỗ rồi khoan cho anh nhé, hy vọng xong sớm trong tuần này  :Big Grin: 

         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------

luu

----------


## luu

> Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí ạ :
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
>      1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
> Lưu ý: 
>    - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
>    - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.
> ...


cây eke khoan xong nhắn a nhé

----------


## hung1706

dạ ok anh, chắc là chiều nay em làm rồi em báo anh nhé. 
thanks anh nhiều ạ !

----------


## voccnc

Bác có con servo nào be bé <100w không ạ. Mớibtham gia diễn đàn chưa lập thớt đc

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em không có servo để xài luôn, lấy chi mà bán ợ  :Big Grin: . Bác ghé gian hàng của bác inhainha hỏi thử nhé !

Tình hình mưa gió quá chời quá đất nên em chưa ship hàng cho bác Toanho dc, cố gắng sáng mai em ship luôn nhé  :Big Grin: .

Em update thêm vài món linh tinh nhưng rất chi là hữu dụng đây...!!!

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
          7.10. Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Yamatake với Omron. Đồng giá 50k/1, mua 10 tặng 1, tổng cộng vừa đúng 11 con  :Big Grin: 



          7.11. Lang thang gặp phải 3 em bé bé xinh xinh. Tên em là Mê-troai ợ, chức năng là Tool setting  :Big Grin: . Giá 300k/1 em, mua cả 3 em free ship nhé hehe. 
      - 2 em mã H4A-12S, 2 dây tín hiệu ra chắc là dạng tiếp điểm : http://toolsensor.com/lathe/h4a-12s/
      - 1 em mã gì gì đó thân vuông, 4 dây ra. 





Thanks các bác ợ ! 
Cuối tuần dui dẻ nhé hehe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là mấy món vừa đăng đã ra đi nhẹ nhàng. Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update lại hàng hóa tí ạ :

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

    - Vitme ra đi kha khá vài em, dọn ra 1 mớ nên em bán bèo nhèo luôn cho đỡ chật nhà nè. Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Trên hình là chưa tiện đầu nhưng em đã tiện lại đầu vitme cho dễ dùng, giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k. 
- Hình cận cảnh cho 3 cây ngắn



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600, mua về cũng chả dùng nên đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu (trên hình còn thiếu em, sẽ gắn vào đầy đủ). Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.3: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng xích lô (Cyclo), TST 1:79 (mấy con Sumitomo toàn tỉ số lẻ khó chịu quá). Lưu ý : Mặt bích ra 140, kích thước D max 200, có rơ ít nên miễn cưỡng cho chạy gỗ thì dc, có bánh răng nón nên bẻ vuông góc làm bàn xoay đế xoay (không cần độ chính xác) thì quá ngon, tải trên Tấn  :Big Grin: . Giá đẹp 500K cho các bác.





         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: 1 em hộp số trục vít tỉ lệ 1/4.63 (khá lẻ số) hàng Đức cốp. Mặt bích vào size 60, lỗ cốt vào 14, vừa khít cho em servo 200w, đầu ra tính hợp bánh răng nên bác nào làm Y máy thanh răng bánh răn là đẹp luôn. Hiện trạng không rơ, giá ra đi 600k.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

         5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. 
Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

         6.7 Bộ combo Z hàng THK full thép hành trình 80mm. Em nó dùng vitme bước 1, chạy qua bộ nhông không độ rơ (cần tìm hiểu thì tra google hộ em nhé), ray con lăn THK cực êm. Giá ra đi 1tr 
   - Hàng đã test không rơ ráo gì cả. Đi kèm là con Tamagawa có enc. Muốn thay Step cũng khá dễ, cần thì em làm hộ tính công 100k cafe  :Big Grin: .

   - Mặt trên có sẵn lỗ M8 gá lắp.



   - Mặt dưới phẳng có thể độ vitme và ray 15 vào để thành combo XY mini 


   - Em mình dây chân dài  :Big Grin: 




===> Hehe chợt nhớ ông Cán bộ nhà nước mía mới hỏi thăm hồi nãy thì em show hàng luôn nè  :Big Grin: 

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp




   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Update thêm 1 em vitme mới tuyển từ cái kho nhà em.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

         2.15: Vitme NSK 16 bước 5 cấp chính xác C3 không rơ, hành trình 330mm. Giá rổ 850k




 update vài món linh tinh nhưng cần thiết cho mọi nhà  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.12: 3 em biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 











          7.13: Em bàn T mới tháo còn dính dầu mỡ linh tinh, lau chùi 1 góc bên trái chụp lên hình tí hehe. 
   - Kích thước 350 x 500 x 50. Nặng 50kg. Ốc bắt từ trên xuống.
   - Giá rổ 2tr (giá thơm cho em bàn T đẹp, có chính sách ưu đãi cho người quen ạ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## hung1706

> Update thêm 1 em vitme mới tuyển từ cái kho nhà em.
> 
> --- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:
> 
>          2.15: Vitme NSK 16 bước 5 cấp chính xác C3 không rơ, hành trình 330mm. Giá rổ 850k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vítme đã ra đi trong đêm  :Big Grin: .
Thanks các bác ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bàn mặt phía dưới thẳng hay có mang cá ?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ cái đít em nó phẳng và láng mịn lắm ah sếp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nhưng mà em nó vừa ra đi rồi ạ

----------


## toanho

Anh gạch bàn T nầy nhé , em xem SMS rồi trả lời giúp anh

----------


## hung1706

Dạ như đã trao đổi thì có gì thay đổi em sẽ trả lời cho anh Toanho sau nhé. Thanks anh ạ !
Hàng hóa mới update ra đi nhanh quá...chỉ còn vài em biến áp thôi ạ. 
Em hộp số mục 3.3 cũng có gạch và dự kiến mai ra đi ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ !

----------


## Nam CNC

Tía nó , mình giống cò mồi quá , hỏi thôi cũng hết hàng .... giờ chán không bán hàng nữa chuyển qua làm cò mới được.

----------

zinken2

----------


## toanho

Khi nào có bàn T giống thế thì hú anh . Anh mua thêm 1 cái cho dự án khác .

----------


## khangscc

> Khi nào có bàn T giống thế thì hú anh . Anh mua thêm 1 cái cho dự án khác .


Á đù, ông anh tăng cấp rồi ta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toanho

> Á đù, ông anh tăng cấp rồi ta


Tăng gì mà tăng, có cái bàn T mà mua quài hông xong nà

----------


## legiao

Đả chuyển tiền rước e chân dài nhé bác

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chào các bác, tình hình là đã ra đi vài món nên em xin update lại hàng hóa tí ạ :
Số mấy em này chắc phải nằm chờ chủ nhân dài hạn roài nên bác nào yêu thích cứ mạnh dạn inbox giá hợp lý cho em nhé, thanh toán hết cho rộng rãi nhà cửa ạ  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

    - Vitme ra đi kha khá vài em, dọn ra 1 mớ nên em bán bèo nhèo luôn cho đỡ chật nhà nè. Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Trên hình là chưa tiện đầu nhưng em đã tiện lại đầu vitme cho dễ dùng, giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k. 
- Hình cận cảnh cho 3 cây ngắn



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600, mua về cũng chả dùng nên đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu (trên hình còn thiếu em, sẽ gắn vào đầy đủ). Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: 1 em hộp số trục vít tỉ lệ 1/4.63 (khá lẻ số) hàng Đức cốp. Mặt bích vào size 60, lỗ cốt vào 14, vừa khít cho em servo 200w, đầu ra tính hợp bánh răng nên bác nào làm Y máy thanh răng bánh răn là đẹp luôn. Hiện trạng không rơ, giá ra đi 600k.





--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

         5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Dùng để kéo đầu cắt spindle hay đầu tiện đều mát mẻ.
     - Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
     - Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: 3 em biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 









 

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ ![/QUOTE]

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chào các bác, tình hình là căng thẳng quá ạ, thú vui tao nhã của em là lúc rãnh rỗi đi lụm vechai xong về ráp ráp lại thì mấy em nó thành ra thế này. 
Bác nào yêu thì rước các em nó về nhé  :Big Grin: .

--- Mục 6: Combo :

          6.10: Combo Y hành trình 220 mm (em ăn gian ray ra 1 tí chừa chỗ trừ hao cho bắt Công tắc hành trình, chạy hành trình 200 mm vô tư). Cấu hình ray NSK bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 100. Đế gang đúc, bao ăn chắc mặc bền, tổng nặng chắc hơn 45kg. Đầy đủ mặt bích bắt motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Kích thước dài 450 x rộng 250 mm. bộ này do em trồng cây nhà lá vườn giá yêu 2tr5 ạ.





          6.11: Combo X bàn rãnh T gang, tổng dài hơn 550 x rộng 150 mm, hành trình 320mm. Nặng cũng cỡ 40kg  :Big Grin: . Giá yêu đương nhăng cuội là 3tr. Chi phí ray + vitme + bàn T + nhôm, các bác chưa ráp là hết tong ít nhất 2tr5 roài hehe.
     - Cấu hình ray INA (Đức) bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 120mm. Kết cấu lắp ngược lên che chắn bụi phoi. Gối đỡ có mặt bích motor size 60.
     - Mặt bích và 2 cục nâng cao ray full nhôm 6061. 



     - 2 bộ gá lên cao chừng 260mm. Nhiêu đây là ăn nhôm đồng vô tư roài hehe.



     - Em vừa gom về 1 cái trụ Z như trụ trắng này (do chưa vệ sinh nên em dùng hình cũ). Bác nào lấy cả 2 bộ 6.10 + 6.11 + trụ Z thì tổng 6tr (không bao gồm ship) nhé. 

Em xin phép hàng nặng nên ưu tiên 1 là cho bác Toanho (bác ấy có gạch bộ XY trước) và ưu tiên 2 là cho các bác ở HCM 1 tuần nhé, sau 1 tuần (hết ngày CN 30/10) thì em sẽ nhận ship cho các bác ở xa nhé, mong các bác thông cảm.



          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Nguyên bản tách ra từ bộ 6.9 vì bộ X của em nó có rơ rất nhẹ mà em không giải quyết được (tìm vitme thay khó quá). Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. Còn cái bàn T phía trên em tách ra có khi lại ráp được 1 bộ X nữa nên thong thả thôi ạ  :Big Grin: .
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen cứng quá cứng, khoan toét cả lỗ (bác nào lấy thì em làm lại chỗ đó cho thẩm mĩ ạ  :Big Grin: ). Đầy đủ lỗ ốc bắt bớ các kiểu.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Em nó có rãnh mang cá phía dưới nên các bác tìm tấm nhôm hay thép gì đó, phay 1 cái hốc hay rãnh suốt 98/100 x 300 cho lọt lòng xong chít 4 hay 6 lỗ ốc xuống là xong cái đế. Bác nào cần gia công thì gửi em 500k em mua nhôm dày 30 về chạy cho 1 phát là xong  :Big Grin: . 
     - Bộ này kết hợp với 2 bộ trên thì hơi chênh nhau về cấu hình, nhưng mà gá vô chạy cũng được hehe.





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hieunguyenkham

2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k

Em 2505 dùng bkbf 20 hả bác. Cho em xem hình cây này với.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em nó là cây khoanh tròn đó bác. Cây gạch chéo đã ra đi ạ  :Big Grin: . 
Em nó dùng BK 20, dạng treo nên không có dùng gối đỡ BF, bác muốn đỡ thì gắn thêm ổ bi phi 25 vào hoặc tiện xuống 20 là dùng được BF 20

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em đang dùng cây 2505 của Chị Na. Thông số áo (SFU) có bằng nhau ko a.khoảng cách lắp bk20 sao thấy lớn quá. Bác ở đâu vậy?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em ở HCM Q10. Áo đai ốc hình như theo chuẩn NSK phi 25 là 50 đó bác, còn SFU em nhớ mang máng là 40 thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Hành trình tối đa 200 hả?free ship về CT cho em nha.

----------


## hung1706

hehe em bán 400k là lỗ vốn á bác, thôi lỡ lỗ thì lỗ luôn, bao ship cho bác nhé  :Big Grin: . Em gửi chành xe Sang Thùy về Cần Thơ được không ạ ?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cần thơ chỗ nào cũng được. SDT 0983738639. cho số TK VCB nha. bao hàng ngon nha.

----------


## hung1706

Vậy em chuyển Chành xe Sang Thùy, nếu dc thì chờ bác Toàn (Toanho) có lấy hàng thì em gửi chung chuyến dc không ạ ? 
Số TK em dể dưới bài viết đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

OK, khi nào có đi gởi chung với đồ gì thì gởi, chứ đi gởi cây visme thì mắc công quá, đồ dự phòng thôi. khi nào gởi mới tra tiền nha.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

cái trụ z còn không bác

----------


## toanho

Anh gạch cái ụ Z như trao đổi trên PM nhé

----------


## hung1706

Dạ trụ Z anh Toanho đã inbox gạch từ lúc tối rồi ạ.
Vậy em gom 2 món lại gửi chành xe Sang Thùy về Cần Thơ cho tiện nhé

----------


## toanho

Anh chưa dám khuân về em ơi, nhà chật quá 13/11 gấu đi công tác anh mới dám lôi về, giống như cái bàn T hôm trước đó. Nhưng từ giờ tới đó lúc đó khi nào tiện anh lôi về. Em gim hàng giúp anh nhé. Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

e linh moi. tap tanh dua doi dung may. bac toanho chia lai cho e cai tru z dc khong.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ vậy chờ bác Toanho quyết định có nhượng lại hay ko nhé. Bác Hieu có chờ dc ko hay em gửi cho bác luôn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

> e linh moi. tap tanh dua doi dung may. bac toanho chia lai cho e cai tru z dc khong.


Mình canh cái ụ nầy lâu rồi bạn ui

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

vay bac toanho mang ve k dung den nhuong lai cho minh nhe

----------


## toanho

Vậy chốt cái Ụ Z nầy nhé Hưng.

----------


## toanho

OK bạn nếu có thay đỏi trong thiết kế mình sẻ ới bạn

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Tui sao cũng được,tiện chi bác là dc ah

----------


## hung1706

Dạ vậy em ghim cái trụ Z cho bác Toanho. Mai em gói hàng để gửi cho bác Hiếu nhé. Bác inbox hay sms em thông tin người nhận nha  :Big Grin:

----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

> Dạ vậy em ghim cái trụ Z cho bác Toanho. Mai em gói hàng để gửi cho bác Hiếu nhé. Bác inbox hay sms em thông tin người nhận nha


Cảm ơn em trai, người bán hàng uy tín

----------

hung1706

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Đã chuyển tiền cho bác rồi nha.

bác xác nhận giúp em.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em đã nhận được tiền CK ạ. Thanks anh Hiếu. Mai em đi ship hàng cho anh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là đã ra đi vài món ạ. Em đã gửi hàng cho bác Hiếu lúc chiều. Trụ Z ghim cho anh Toàn, cái hộp số trục vít mục 3.6 cũng ra đi nên còn lại vài món :

Số mấy em này chắc phải nằm chờ chủ nhân dài hạn roài nên bác nào yêu thích cứ mạnh dạn inbox giá hợp lý cho em nhé, thanh toán hết cho rộng rãi nhà cửa ạ  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

    - Vitme ra đi kha khá vài em, dọn ra 1 mớ nên em bán bèo nhèo luôn cho đỡ chật nhà nè. Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Trên hình là chưa tiện đầu nhưng em đã tiện lại đầu vitme cho dễ dùng, giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.11: Vitme NSK 2505 cấp chính xác C5 đến C3, dùng gối đỡ 20, đầu côn đã tiện lại dùng khớp nối 16, hành trình khoảng 180 - 200 phù hợp làm Z máy kim loại. Giá rổ 400k. 
- Hình cận cảnh cho 3 cây ngắn



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600, mua về cũng chả dùng nên đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu (trên hình còn thiếu em, sẽ gắn vào đầy đủ). Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

         5.1: Em motor kéo 3 pha của hãng Grundfos. Dùng để kéo đầu cắt spindle hay đầu tiện đều mát mẻ.
     - Thông số cơ bản 1.04Kw (1.5 Hp), 3500 vòng/phút - 60Hz. Về khả năng chạy thì over lên 6000 - 8000 vòng/phút vô tư, tản nhiệt gió mát rượi, khô thoáng cả ngày lẫn đêm . (Chiều nay đã lò mò set lại con biến tần và test tại 120Hz ~ 7000 vòng/phút thì gió ào ào mà vẫn êm như nằm trên nệm cao su gì gì ấy hehe )
     - Giá 1tr2 fix 200k còn 1tr cho em ra đi nhẹ nhàng. 



 --- Mục 6: Combo :

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: 3 em biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 









 

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

--- Mục 6: Combo :

          6.10: Combo Y hành trình 220 mm (em ăn gian ray ra 1 tí chừa chỗ trừ hao cho bắt Công tắc hành trình, chạy hành trình 200 mm vô tư). Cấu hình ray NSK bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 100. Đế gang đúc, bao ăn chắc mặc bền, tổng nặng chắc hơn 45kg. Đầy đủ mặt bích bắt motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Kích thước dài 450 x rộng 250 mm. bộ này do em trồng cây nhà lá vườn giá yêu 2tr5 ạ.





          6.11: Combo X bàn rãnh T gang, tổng dài hơn 550 x rộng 150 mm, hành trình 320mm. Nặng cũng cỡ 40kg  :Big Grin: . Giá yêu đương nhăng cuội là 3tr. Chi phí ray + vitme + bàn T + nhôm, các bác chưa ráp là hết tong ít nhất 2tr5 roài hehe.
     - Cấu hình ray INA (Đức) bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 120mm. Kết cấu lắp ngược lên che chắn bụi phoi. Gối đỡ có mặt bích motor size 60.
     - Mặt bích và 2 cục nâng cao ray full nhôm 6061. 



     - 2 bộ gá lên cao chừng 260mm. Nhiêu đây là ăn nhôm đồng vô tư roài hehe.



     Em xin phép hàng nặng nên ưu tiên 1 là cho bác Toanho (bác ấy có gạch bộ XY trước) và ưu tiên 2 là cho các bác ở HCM 1 tuần nhé, sau 1 tuần (hết ngày CN 30/10) thì em sẽ nhận ship cho các bác ở xa nhé, mong các bác thông cảm.

          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Nguyên bản tách ra từ bộ 6.9 vì bộ X của em nó có rơ rất nhẹ mà em không giải quyết được (tìm vitme thay khó quá). Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. Còn cái bàn T phía trên em tách ra có khi lại ráp được 1 bộ X nữa nên thong thả thôi ạ  :Big Grin: .
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen cứng quá cứng, khoan toét cả lỗ (bác nào lấy thì em làm lại chỗ đó cho thẩm mĩ ạ  :Big Grin: ). Đầy đủ lỗ ốc bắt bớ các kiểu.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Em nó có rãnh mang cá phía dưới nên các bác tìm tấm nhôm hay thép gì đó, phay 1 cái hốc hay rãnh suốt 98/100 x 300 cho lọt lòng xong chít 4 hay 6 lỗ ốc xuống là xong cái đế. Bác nào cần gia công thì gửi em 500k em mua nhôm dày 30 về chạy cho 1 phát là xong  :Big Grin: . 
     - Bộ này kết hợp với 2 bộ trên thì hơi chênh nhau về cấu hình, nhưng mà gá vô chạy cũng được hehe.





Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh can mua cai tru z do . bac co ban k, hay de nam i o nha chiem cho, ngta ghim hang cho da roi bể gach,neu ban thi mai minh qua lay luon, hang la cua bac,ai mua truoc tien bac song phag thi ok thoi,gim hang ma co dat coc gi chua ma phai cho doi.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em mua bán uy tín nên bác nào ghim hàng thì cứ báo em ghim cho 1 cây đinh 5 tấc, chủ yếu tin nhau mà sống thì vui vẻ cả đôi bên bác ạ.

----------

toanho

----------


## hung1706

Hehe up lên phát kiếm lúa gom đồ chơi hè :3

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là đã ra đi vài món ạ. 
Số mấy em này chắc phải nằm chờ chủ nhân dài hạn roài nên bác nào yêu thích cứ mạnh dạn inbox giá hợp lý cho em nhé, thanh toán hết cho rộng rãi nhà cửa ạ  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.




         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, hàng em mua từ bác Hiệp râu, gắn thêm ổ đỡ hịn hịn có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá mua sao bán vậy 1tr5 nhé.






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - Em này hiện tại có xuất hiện rơ nhẹ tại 1 góc nhất định, theo suy đoán do chỉ xoay qua lại tại góc đó nên có hao mòn. Tuy nhiên nếu chia ra sai số thì vẫn có thể dùng tạm để gá bàn xoay gia công linh tinh các thứ được ạ. Giá ướm thử 6tr.

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

(hết hàng)

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

          6.10: Combo Y hành trình 220 mm. Cấu hình ray NSK bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 100.
Đế gang đúc tổng nặng chắc hơn 45kg. Đầy đủ mặt bích bắt motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Kích thước dài 450 x rộng 250 mm. bộ này do em trồng cây nhà lá vườn giá yêu 2tr5 ạ.





          6.11: Combo X bàn rãnh T gang, tổng dài hơn 550 x rộng 150 mm, hành trình 320mm. Nặng cũng cỡ 40kg  :Big Grin: . Giá yêu đương nhăng cuội là 3tr.
     - Cấu hình ray INA (Đức) bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 120mm. Kết cấu lắp ngược lên che chắn bụi phoi. Gối đỡ có mặt bích motor size 60.



     - 2 bộ gá lên cao chừng 260mm. Nhiêu đây là ăn nhôm đồng vô tư roài hehe.



          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Nguyên bản tách ra từ bộ 6.9 vì bộ X của em nó có rơ rất nhẹ mà em không giải quyết được (tìm vitme thay khó quá). Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. Còn cái bàn T phía trên em tách ra có khi lại ráp được 1 bộ X nữa nên thong thả thôi ạ  :Big Grin: .
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen cứng quá cứng, khoan toét cả lỗ (bác nào lấy thì em làm lại chỗ đó cho thẩm mĩ ạ  :Big Grin: ). Đầy đủ lỗ ốc bắt bớ các kiểu.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Em nó có rãnh mang cá phía dưới nên các bác tìm tấm nhôm hay thép gì đó, phay 1 cái hốc hay rãnh suốt 98/100 x 300 cho lọt lòng xong chít 4 hay 6 lỗ ốc xuống là xong cái đế. Bác nào cần gia công thì gửi em 500k em mua nhôm dày 30 về chạy cho 1 phát là xong  :Big Grin: . 
     - Bộ này kết hợp với 2 bộ trên thì hơi chênh nhau về cấu hình, nhưng mà gá vô chạy cũng được hehe.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 lớn 1 nhỏ ạ









 

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## phuocminhhoa

mã số 2.14 còn ko bác ?

----------


## hung1706

> mã số 2.14 còn ko bác ?


Dạ, cây vitme 2.14 vẫn còn bác ạ

----------


## legiao

Biến áp jaban 220v_110v nhỏ bảo nhiêu A vậy bác hưng

----------


## hung1706

Dạ khoảng 15~20A gì đó ạ, xài máy Nhật 110V thì anh bắt thêm CP 20A là ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## legiao

> Dạ khoảng 15~20A gì đó ạ, xài máy Nhật 110V thì anh bắt thêm CP 20A là ok


A lấp tủ điện cho nó kéo 3 bộ driver 5 pha 110v tổng 22A kg biết có đủ kg

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em cũng ko rõ nữa, để chiều em đo cục lớn xem bao nhiêu A xem đủ cho anh dùng ko nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Dạ em cũng ko rõ nữa, để chiều em đo cục lớn xem bao nhiêu A xem đủ cho anh dùng ko nhé


anh đo dòng ra của biến áp bằng cách nào vậy ạ. Có dùng tải không ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Đây nè Minh sì gòn : https://sites.google.com/site/huongd...urses3/do-dong

Dòng ra cũng 15 - 20A thôi anh Legiao ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đây nè Minh sì gòn : https://sites.google.com/site/huongd...urses3/do-dong
> 
> Dòng ra cũng 15 - 20A thôi anh Legiao ơi


em biết cách đo này nhưng tải của anh là gì vậy anh. Anh có thể đo được max dòng từ nguồn không ạ.:-)

----------


## legiao

Để tải 3 ông thần nầy nè bác .ui nó nhỏ vậy sao A nhiều thế

----------


## legiao

Xin các bác chỉ bảo cho cái biến áp nào kéo được 3 bộ nầy để lấp vào tủ cho tiện lợi

----------


## biết tuốt

> Xin các bác chỉ bảo cho cái biến áp nào kéo được 3 bộ nầy để lấp vào tủ cho tiện lợi


cái này điện áp 100-110v bác mua loại biến áp 110v của lioa khoảng 1,5kw giá khoảng 500k là oke

----------

legiao, ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

> Xin các bác chỉ bảo cho cái biến áp nào kéo được 3 bộ nầy để lấp vào tủ cho tiện lợi


Bác tính làm máy khổ bao nhiêu thế? Tải bao nhiêu? Vít me bi hay thanh răng? Motor bác tính dùng là loại motor gì?

Loại driver của bác là driver khủng 7.5A, motor to nhưng thường thì bác chỉ cần 1A-3A là nhiều lắm rồi. Chỉ cần mua mấy cái biến thế 110V 20A là ổn

----------

legiao

----------


## legiao

Cảm ơn 2 bác đả nhiệt tình chỉ bảo,mình lấp máy 40x60 vít me bước 5 ,driver 5 pha udk5128n+motor pk569h-nbc mua của bác Inhainha giờ tìm biến áp 110v 22A

----------


## Gamo

Driver của bác chuyên dùng cho motor lớn, còn motor pk569 thì hơi nhỏ nên chạy sẽ hơi nóng. Bác nhớ set dòng cho phù hợp với motor. Tuy nhiên motor này là ok với dòng máy của bác, đừng kiếm motor to hơn.

Nếu bác chạy loại motor này & chỉnh dòng cho phù hợp thì mình nghĩ 3 con driver này xài 110, 10A chắc là ok. Ko cần 110V, 20A đâu. Đương nhiên kiếm được 110V, 20A được thì tốt

----------

legiao

----------


## Luyến

> Cảm ơn 2 bác đả nhiệt tình chỉ bảo,mình lấp máy 40x60 vít me bước 5 ,driver 5 pha udk5128n+motor pk569h-nbc mua của bác Inhainha giờ tìm biến áp 110v 22A


Cụ ko cần biến áp 22a đâu. Kiến con hơn 10a là đựoc roiif. Nếu biến áp tự ngẫu thì chạy ra mua 1 cái LiOA cõ 1500w là Ok ròi giá khoảng 600k. Còn chơi sang hơn thì em có 1 cái biến áp cách ly 1600w nếu Chạy điện ra 110v thì ~14,5A m

----------

legiao

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đúng là vừa giao thương mua bán vừa chia sẻ học hỏi lẫn nhau các bác nhỉ  :Big Grin: .

Tình hình là em cũng chả có kinh nghiệm chạy mấy em driver 100v này nên chẳng rõ xài cái chi cho ngon. 

Tuy nhiên biến áp lioa cũng hên xui à, em xài dân dụng nhiều máy như khoan cắt với con bơm 100v thì hay bị sụt áp, máy nó quay nhanh chậm nghe là biết ngay à @@. Còn em xài mấy cái cục này thì chia dây ra chạy bơm nc bơm khí hay khoan cắt, chưa thấy hiện tượng đau khổ nào xảy ra :3

----------


## legiao

Các bác nói thế thì em quất đại con lioa vậy cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều

----------


## Tuanlm

> A lấp tủ điện cho nó kéo 3 bộ driver 5 pha 110v tổng 22A kg biết có đủ kg


Kéo vô tư. Em đang dùng cấu hình như bác, thêm con spin Makita 380w.

----------

legiao

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em update tí  :Big Grin: .

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: 
2.15: 3 cây vitme hàng long lanh óng ánh  :Big Grin: . Hàng NSK phi 20 bước 5 mã W2003. Cấp chính xác thì em ko rõ nhưng theo cảm nhận là C3 trở lên, còn bót không rơ lắc. 
     - Có 3 cây, 2 cây hành trình 300, 1 cây dài hành trình 350. Dùng gối đỡ BK BF 15. Giá rổ 500k cây ngắn 600k cây dài, mua cả 3 1tr5 nha  :Big Grin: .





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
7.14: Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Omron (4 cái). 50k/1 cái.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là đã ra đi vài món ạ. 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.




         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





         2.15: 3 cây vitme hàng long lanh óng ánh  :Big Grin: . Hàng NSK phi 20 bước 5 mã W2003. Cấp chính xác C3 trở lên, còn bót không rơ lắc. 
     - Có 3 cây, 2 cây hành trình 300, 1 cây dài hành trình 350. Dùng gối đỡ BK BF 15. Giá rổ 500k cây ngắn, COLOR="#FF0000"]600k[/COLOR] cây dài, mua cả 3 1tr5 nha  :Big Grin: .






---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

(hết hàng)

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

          6.10: Combo Y hành trình 220 mm. Cấu hình ray NSK bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 100.
Đế gang đúc tổng nặng chắc hơn 45kg. Đầy đủ mặt bích bắt motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
     - Kích thước dài 450 x rộng 250 mm. bộ này do em trồng cây nhà lá vườn giá yêu 2tr5 ạ.





          6.11: Combo X bàn rãnh T gang, tổng dài hơn 550 x rộng 150 mm, hành trình 320mm. Nặng cũng cỡ 40kg  :Big Grin: . Giá yêu đương nhăng cuội là 3tr.
     - Cấu hình ray INA (Đức) bản 15 - 4 rãnh bi + Vitme NSK 1205 cấp chính xác C3z, khoảng cách tâm ray 120mm. Kết cấu lắp ngược lên che chắn bụi phoi. Gối đỡ có mặt bích motor size 60.



     - 2 bộ gá lên cao chừng 260mm. Nhiêu đây là ăn nhôm đồng vô tư roài hehe.



          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 lớn 1 nhỏ ạ









 

          7.14: Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Omron (4 cái). 50k/1 cái.



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

em update thêm món mới: 

          7.15: Mặt bích của Ụ gá dao tiện làm máy tiện mini. Em đi săn hàng làm máy tiện mà vấp em này thích quá hehe. (Có gạch)
- Phi thân 130 đến 150 (em chưa đo  :Big Grin: ). Full thép phay mài phẳng.
- Có 2 ụ gá dao tiện và 2 cây cán kẹp mũi khoan lỗ phi 5 và 6 (quá thơm, mua cây ER11 cán 12 kẹp vào xài mũi nhỏ cũng ngon).
- Cục đen đen ở giữa có ren, các bác làm cho em nó cái trục xoay A có lỗ suốt, gá mâm lên, xỏ cây bulong xuyên ra trước, xoay góc xong siết cứng bulong lock lại là xong. Hoạc làm trục A có giảm tốc, xoay dao tự động là thành CNC  :Big Grin: 
- Giá em yêu khoa học 800k ạ.\







Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## diepmac92

ảnh die hết rồi thì phải

----------


## hung1706

hehe em xin up date tí hàng hóa  :Big Grin: .

7.16: 2 cây eke vuông đẹp. Kích thước 2 cây khác nhau nhưng chiều dài và cao bằng nhau là 300 x 300, mỗi cây nặng hơn 25kg. Giá rổ 500k/1 cây.





Gá combo lên là thành máy H ngay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Hưng , có bán lẻ không ? 1 trong 2 cây , cây nào láng hơn chuẩn hơn bán tui 1 cây về canh Z.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nếu so Z thì anh lấy cây vuông đi anh Nam, bề mặt 2 bên láng đẹp ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

nhìn cục thép ngon thật

----------


## hung1706

Dạ thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ. Em xin update tí hàng hóa nhé  :Big Grin: .
Tình hình đã ra đi vài món là:
3 cây vitme 2005 mục 2.15
Ụ gá dao tiện mục 7.15
1 cây ke vuông mục 7.16
Các mục còn lại vẫn còn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận cái U Z rồi nha em. Cây đinh 5 tấc nầy đóng qua lâu nay mới đươc tháo. Ở ngoài đẹp hơn trong hình nhiều nhưng hông hiểu sao máy Ảnh không pót đươc hình nữa. Thanks em trai nhiều.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là đã ra đi kha khá, còn vài món như dưới ạ. 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ  :Big Grin: 

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.




         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 5: Motor kéo spindle

(hết hàng)

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

===> Còn 2 combo trượt dùng ray con lăn hàng Đức cốp luôn, các bác tham khảo link sau nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D 

          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.
   - Có vài hàng ốc tiện cho lắp ghép, cần thiết thì khoan thêm cũng ngon



   - Hôm nay rảnh rang nên em lôi mới ê-ke ra sau hè dợt phát, tiện thể sơn phủ chút cho em nó đừng có hao mòn hehe.



         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Vẻ ngoài phong trần quá nhưng chất lượng thì khá là cứng, khuyến mãi ít lỗ ốc đỡ khoan lỗ  :Big Grin: . Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 lớn 1 nhỏ ạ









 

          7.14: Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Omron (4 cái). 50k/1 cái.



          Update thêm vài món linh tinh ạ  :Big Grin: 
--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:

          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

          7.17: Bàn T đẹp đẹp tổng nặng gần 40kg. Bàn này em tháo từ bộ combo 6.9 http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12. Bác nào vác về lên máy 2030 là ngon lành luôn  :Big Grin: . Có sẵn ổ bi gối đầu cho vitme fi 17, thả vitme vào là xong. Giá ra đi 1tr nhá  :Big Grin: 



Gá thử cặp ray đẹp đẹp hè  :Smile: ))). Lấy cả 2 món giá 3tr chẵn



          7.18: Ổ gá dao tiện + khoan / phay. Có motor đi kèm luôn. Tách ra được nên có khi là cả máy phay - tiện kết hợp là quá đẹp  :Big Grin: . (có bác lần trước gạch em bộ ụ gá dao tiện, em để ưu tiên cho bác nhé, bác có ghé qua nhòm ưng bụng thì alo em nha  :Big Grin: ). Giá ra đi cả bộ 2tr. 
Trên hình đang gá dao phay 6 và mũi khoan 5, tặng 1 đầu tool có collet 6 cùng loại đi kèm nha.





   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## Gamo

Lúc nào ông với Nam Maria hẹn hò thì nhớ mang giùm cục sắt chữ T nhe, đã gửi tiền cho Nam ròm :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

mày gửi tiền cho tao lúc nào ??? HAHAHA tao chưa nhận

----------


## ktshung

cho em hỏi cai bàn T kích thước phủ bì ntn bác

----------


## Gamo

> mày gửi tiền cho tao lúc nào ??? HAHAHA tao chưa nhận


Cắt c...  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

> cho em hỏi cai bàn T kích thước phủ bì ntn bác


Dạ kích thước phủ bì 210x510, bàn T kich thước 180x300 nha bác.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Bác cho hỏi Biến áp Japan cục Lớn bn kw

----------


## legiao

Về rả ra được bàn T quá đẹp còn dư tấm gang to phẳng để lấp ray làm bàn trược ngon lém.cảm ơn nhé hưng.quá đả hehehe

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> Bác cho hỏi Biến áp Japan cục Lớn bn kw


Dạ chào bác, cục nhỏ thì 1KVA còn cái to chắc chừng > 1.5kw ạ.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin tiếp tục chương trình truyền hình vechai  :Big Grin: 
Hôm nay em lại vác về vài món linh tinh ạ.

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

          7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .

- Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
- Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
- Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.20: Bàn T đẹp đẹp vừa vừa. Kích thước chừng 300x500 như cái trước ạ. Giá thì cũng như cũ là 2tr. Ưu tiên ra đi nhanh để giải quyết hậu quả đua đòi ạ  :Big Grin: 



Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dao rựa đã về và lên sóng các bác ạ. Do em dùng ĐT nên không up trên forum đc (và vì 1 số lí do khác nữa)
Các bác có zalo thì add zalo, vào page FB bên dưới cũng có hình và giá cả.
Dao mới và 2nd khá mới, chất lượng ok. Nguyên gốc hàng Mitsu, Nachi, OSG...vv. Dùng để gặm phôi có độ cứng cao > 60hrc nên các bác cho gặm gì thì gặm nhé  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Dạ chào bác, cục nhỏ thì 1KVA còn cái to chắc chừng > 1.5kw ạ.


Em tra thử vài hãng rồi 1.5kw thường nặng 14-15kg cơ n bác

----------


## hung1706

> Em tra thử vài hãng rồi 1.5kw thường nặng 14-15kg cơ n bác


Dạ cục of em cũng nặng ko dưới 15kg  :Big Grin: . Cục nhỏ cs là 1kva, cục to to hơn gấp rưỡi cục nhỏ nên em đoán cs chắc phải hơn bác nhỉ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ktshung

bàn T 7.20 nặng bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là đã ra đi kha khá, còn vài món như dưới ạ. 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

          1.5: Em xin phép gom cái đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. 
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 lớn 1 nhỏ ạ





          7.14: Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Omron (4 cái). 50k/1 cái.



          7.18: Ổ gá dao tiện + khoan / phay. Có motor đi kèm luôn. Tách ra được nên có khi là cả máy phay - tiện kết hợp là quá đẹp  :Big Grin: . (có bác lần trước gạch em bộ ụ gá dao tiện, em để ưu tiên cho bác nhé, bác có ghé qua nhòm ưng bụng thì alo em nha  :Big Grin: ). Giá ra đi cả bộ 2tr. 
Trên hình đang gá dao phay 6 và mũi khoan 5, tặng 1 đầu tool có collet 6 cùng loại đi kèm nha.





          7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.20: Bàn T đẹp đẹp vừa vừa. Kích thước chừng 300x500 như cái trước ạ. Giá thì cũng như cũ là 2tr. Ưu tiên ra đi nhanh để giải quyết hậu quả đua đòi ạ  :Big Grin: . (Có gạch bự)



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Do bài viết dài nên em up riêng mục này ợ

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.






Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em update hình các món dao rựa các loại đây ạ.
Vì chút lí do cá nhân cũng như giữ gìn giá cả đẹp cho các bác nên các bác vui lòng alo, sms, inbox, zalo, FB...dùm em nha. 
Bác nào ưng con nào thì đánh dấu gạch đít nó để em báo giá nhé. Dao hàng Mitsu giá cực rẻ, bằng 1/10 giá dao mới thôi, tra ra biết giá ngay luôn. 

Tất cả dao rựa đa số hàng mới đẹp, mời các bác xem hình ạ :

-  Dao màu tím than và màu xanh đen đẹp mắt  :Big Grin: . SL 50 con. Đợt sau lấy hàng theo yêu cầu. Bác nào mua SL lớn >10 con có giá đẹp ạ !

----------


## Nam CNC

dao mới chưa xài hả Hưng ?

----------


## truongkiet

a Nam ơi điện thoại a ko bắt máy vậy

----------


## hung1706

> dao mới chưa xài hả Hưng ?


Dạ, hàng trên là dao mới chưa xài + dao chạy 1 pass rồi mất tích đó anh Nam  :Big Grin: 

Hiện tại em chỉ còn dao cầu D5 cán 6 với D6 cán 6 (2 con) thôi nhen.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuanlm

> Do bài viết dài nên em up riêng mục này ợ
> 
> 
>           6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
>      - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
>      - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bộ này truyền động bằng gì vậy Hưng ?.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ bộ này truyền thanh răng - bánh răng đó anh. 
Hiện tại là em có bánh răng đi kèm nhưng ko lắp vào, tính độ vitme chạy cho ngon ạ. Độ vitme vào cũng dễ.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình dao rựa còn lại:
8 con ball D5 x L10 cán 6 - hàng chạy lướt qua sớt mặt xong mất tích.
18 con Ball D5 x L10 cán 6 - hàng cũ mang về chạy thô thì hết ý, đỡ tốn tiền dao vô cùng  :Big Grin: 
2 con Ball D6 x L10 cán 6, tình trạng như 18 con trên.
3 con Flat D5 x L15 cán 6 - 2 me. Tình trạng mòn đầu, me cắt còn tốt dùng chạy cạnh vòng ngoài bao bóng lộn  :Big Grin: . Mấy con này em đã cho gặm Inox 201 với 304 rồi, ngọt sớt mà dao cực bền hehe.
Giá cả vui lòng inbox em nhé. Mong các bác thông cảm và ủng hộ em !
Thanks các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Bộ motor bn w nhỉ

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

          1.5: Em xin phép gom cái đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. 
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 lớn 1 nhỏ ạ





          7.14: Vài em công tắc hành trình hàng Omron (4 cái). 50k/1 cái.



          7.18: Ổ gá dao tiện + khoan / phay. Có motor đi kèm luôn. Motor 150W 3 pha chạy qua biến tần 3300rpm over lên 6000rpm vô tư cho khoan cắt kim loại.
     - Tách ra được nên có khi là cả máy phay - tiện kết hợp là quá đẹp  :Big Grin: . (có bác lần trước gạch em bộ ụ gá dao tiện, em để ưu tiên cho bác nhé, bác có ghé qua nhòm ưng bụng thì alo em nha  :Big Grin: ). Giá ra đi cả bộ 2tr. 
     - Trên hình đang gá dao phay 6 và mũi khoan 5, tặng 1 đầu tool có collet 6 cùng loại đi kèm nha.





          7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.20: Bàn T đẹp đẹp vừa vừa. Kích thước chừng 300x500 như cái trước ạ. Giá thì cũng như cũ là 2tr. Ưu tiên ra đi nhanh để giải quyết hậu quả đua đòi ạ  :Big Grin: . 



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

> Bộ motor bn w nhỉ


Bộ này 150W - 3300 rpm. Nguyên bản chắc thuộc họ máy tiện Swiss ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Bàn T đã ra đi, các món còn lại như dưới ạ hehe




> Em xin update tí 
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
>          1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
> Lưu ý: 
>    - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
>    - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.
> ...

----------


## hung1706

Các món này kén khách quá ợ  :Big Grin: 




> Do bài viết dài nên em up riêng mục này ợ
> 
>  --- Mục 6: Combo :
> 
>           6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
>      - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
>      - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
>      - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.
> 
> ...

----------


## yamahaymh

Em lấy hết 4 em công tắc hành trình nhe bác

----------


## hung1706

Dạ, em đã gửi hàng lúc trưa cho kịp chuyến tàu chiều  :Big Grin:

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## hung1706

hehe shopping chiều CN nào...

Show hàng 4 anh em đội quân nhí nhố :
     - 2 anh double nut cấp chính xác C1z dành cho đồ không phải gỗ. Phi 20 bước 5 hành trình hơn 350mm. Có 1 anh đủ gối (1tr5) và 1 anh trần truồng (999k) hehe.

     - 2 em single nut nhưng được cái cấp chính xác UPz (ultra precision) cũng phi 20 bước 5. Có 1 em hành trình 170mm (800k) và 1 em hành trình 270mm (900k)  :Big Grin: 







     - Gá gá ướm thử thì vừa khít như cậu với mợ  :Big Grin: . Đi chung cả bộ là 3tr5 nhá hehe



     - Cây trần trụi gá vừa đẹp với cặp ray con lăn Egis Thụy Sĩ hành trình 350mm phía trên luôn á  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trongnghia091

> Em xin update tí 
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
>          1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
> Lưu ý: 
>    - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
>    - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.
> ...


cái bàn T Kích thước 300x500 dày bao nhiêu vậy anh

----------


## hung1706

À hình như lúc nãy bác gọi em  :Big Grin: . Em bán bàn T đó rồi ạ, chả biết khi nào có hàng lại với cái giá dễ thương thế nữa hehe. 
Em sắp về 4 cái bàn T khá nặng đô chừng 50 kg, kích thước 250 x 400 x 150 mm, gom hàng phòng đợt không khí lạnh sắp tới  :Big Grin: . Cũng có vài cái món đồ ve chai giá cẩm lai hót hòn họt cho các bác...chờ tin vui của em nhé kaka

----------


## trongnghia091

đúng rồi hồi nãy mình gọi anh bán nhanh quá !!!!...

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> hehe shopping chiều CN nào...
> 
> Show hàng 4 anh em đội quân nhí nhố :
>      - 2 anh double nut cấp chính xác C1z dành cho đồ không phải gỗ. Phi 20 bước 5 hành trình hơn 350mm. Có 1 anh đủ gối (1tr5) và 1 anh trần truồng (999k) hehe.
> 
>      - 2 em single nut nhưng được cái cấp chính xác UPz (ultra precision) cũng phi 20 bước 5. Có 1 em hành trình 170mm (800k) và 1 em hành trình 270mm (900k) 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác cho em đổi cây hôm trước em mua bác giá 400k chưa dùng tới còn nguyên trong bọc vì hành trình bị thiếu .em lấy cây hành trình 270 giá 900k. em bù thêm được không bác?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok anh Hiếu. Để em inbox thông tin cho anh.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là món nào em còn update là còn hàng nha các bác, món nào mất hình là hết hàng rồi ạ  :Big Grin: .
Nhận gạch cây vitme nhỏ hành trình 270 cho anh Hieunguyenkham và đầu NT40 cho bác Cnclaivung ạ.

          Em update món mới cho các bác ham hố chơi nè hehe. 

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

          7.21: Bộ gá kẹp thủy lực cho hàng gia công hàng loạt. (SL 4 bộ) Chắc chắn là 1 bộ về tay anh Namcnc rồi haha
- Hành trình kẹp hơn 10mm (chú ý hình em khoanh tròn). Vặn cái núm bên dưới ép vào là em nó đẩy ben vô, vừa cứng tay thôi là lực kẹp toẹt dời rồi.
- Kích thước phủ bì khoàng 300 x 400, 12 chấu kẹp.
- Có thể tháo rời và setup lại hệ gá kẹp (các con ốc lục giác em khoanh tròn). Bác nào làm hàng dài thì kết hợp với mấy cái bàn T, xếp hàng ngang lên bàn T mà kẹp là hết bài hehe.
- Gá lên làm eto kẹp cho máy mài cũng đc (Inox với nhôm thì hít thế nào hehehe)
- Tổng cân nặng gần 35kg 
- Giá ra đi 2tr/1 bộ. Giá này còn thơm hơn cả múi mít, giá eto mài hàng TQ không có cửa sánh vai đâu nha  :Big Grin: 





     - 2 hàng ốc của cái ben, tháo ra ta setup lại mấy hồi  :Big Grin: 


Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ ! Chúc các bác vui vẻ hehe

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

tui chắc ăn hốt trước cho nó lành.... cảm ơn chú Hưng.

----------


## Luyến

Anh lấy 1 cái gá kẹp thủy lực nhé

----------


## yamahaymh

> Dạ, em đã gửi hàng lúc trưa cho kịp chuyến tàu chiều


Đã nhận dc hàng của bác. Lần đầu tiên mới biết biết công tắc ômron

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ thanks các bác ạ.
Tình hình là 3 bộ ra đi. Còn 1 bộ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mua 2 bộ có giảm giá không ? tui chơi 2 bộ nè.

----------


## hung1706

Haha có luôn, vậy mai em vác qua 2 bộ là xong nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi chơi luôn bộ cuối nha chứ nhìn rõ cái đồng hồ rồi .

Ép được 25MPA , tương đương 250kg/1cm2 , nếu tính 150kg/cm2 , mỗi ti ép cũng tầm 200kg , quá ngon , mỗi dãy tầm 1 tấn hơn , hohoho chuẩn lực nén cái eto tầm 10000N.

chốt sổ nha .


Bây giờ cha nào mua lại bộ của em là 3 chai nha HAHAHAHA.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ok anh Nam

----------


## truongkiet

> thôi chơi luôn bộ cuối nha chứ nhìn rõ cái đồng hồ rồi .
> 
> Ép được 25MPA , tương đương 250kg/1cm2 , nếu tính 150kg/cm2 , mỗi ti ép cũng tầm 200kg , quá ngon , mỗi dãy tầm 1 tấn hơn , hohoho chuẩn lực nén cái eto tầm 10000N.
> 
> chốt sổ nha .
> 
> 
> Bây giờ cha nào mua lại bộ của em là 3 chai nha HAHAHAHA.


3 chai bia đen hả

----------


## Nam CNC

hahahaha , ông Trường Kiệt biết giỡn chơi ta , thôi cứ ôm để đó , sẽ có việc dùng , còn không để chiến hữu đụng chuyện thì cho mượn chứ để mấy ông sưu tầm đồ chơi mua thì không nên , hàng này để kiếm tiền chứ không phải đồ chơi.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam làm cái hướng dẫn sử dụng bộ kẹp này cho em xem với, em ngồi ngó mấy hôm nay chưa hiểu nó kẹp như thế nào  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ kẹp xài rất đơn giản 

--- lấy 1 eke thấp hay 1 khối vuông gắn chặt 1 đầu, dò má kẹp song song X , bộ ti thủy lực 1 đầu diện má kẹp , dùng 1 má kẹp tùy động phía giữa , sau đó gá phôi siết ốc , ti lú ra tì vào má kẹp tùy động , ép vào phôi tạo lực kẹp , thế là chúng ta có 1 eto kẹp bằng thủy lực , phôi to bao nhiêu dời má kẹp và bộ thủy lực ra bấy nhiêu thôi , cứ căn cứ trên cái bàn T , dùng rãnh T để trượt là ngon luôn.

Ví dụ video này nếu thay thế khối tạo lực siết ốc bằng thủy lực thì quá ngon , sẽ phân bố đều lực trên 1 dãy dài , lỡ cái phôi nó hơi uốn lượn thì mỗi ti sẽ tiếp xúc tốt từng khu vực.





bộ này nó ngon vì nó tích hợp đầy đủ đồ chơi , không cần thêm bộ nào khác nữa , khá đơn giản . Em chỉ giữ lại giàn bơm và dãy ti thủy lực , còn má chặn thì không cần , dùng khối vuông thẳng làm má chặn để gá phôi thẳng và dài.

----------

tiinicat, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm 1 ứng dụng nữa , với các ti này hay cái khác anh em muốn chế đồ gá gì thì quá ngon.










Từ khóa để anh em tham khảo là hydraulic fixture

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ôi hay nhỉ, bác Nam CNC đẹp chai ui, bác nhường lại 1 bộ cho em nhá, bác nhá, em củm ơn bác nhiều nhiều lém  :Smile: 

À mà em có mấy cái cục này, hình như cũng dùng để kẹp luôn được thì phải :

----------


## Luyến

cụ Tuấn lấy 1 bộ thì Hưng gửi hàng ra cùng hàng của anh luôn như vậy cũng tiện

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá, bác Hưng gửi giúp em qua chỗ cụ Luyến giúp em nhá, em củm ơn hí hí  :Smile: 

Hôm trước đi mua cái kẹp vặn ốc má ngoài, chợ trời bán 3,5 củ 1 cặp, may quá không mua, bi chừ trúng mánh  :Smile:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka tình hình là em vác 2 bộ qua nhà anh Nam rồi, để em hỏi ý kiến xem thế nào nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là anh Namcnc nhượng lại 1 bộ gá kẹp cho anh Tuấn đấy ạ. 
Cũnh may là do hnay em đi lung tung nên ngày mai em đóng gói 2 bộ và chuyển hàng cả cho anh Luyến nhé.
Thanks các bác ạh !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

          1.5: Em xin phép gom cái đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8.  (Có gạch)
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



          2.18: 2 anh double nut cấp chính xác C1z dành cho kim loại. Phi 20 bước 5 hành trình hơn 350mm. Có 1 anh đủ gối (1tr5) và 1 anh trần truồng (999k) hehe.

          2.19: anh em single nut nhưng được cái cấp chính xác UPz (ultra precision) cũng phi 20 bước 5. Có 1 em hành trình 170mm (800k) và 1 em hành trình 270mm (900k có gạch)  :Big Grin: 







     - Gá gá ướm thử thì vừa khít như cậu với mợ  :Big Grin: . Đi chung cả bộ là 3tr5 nhá hehe



     - Cây trần trụi gá vừa đẹp với cặp ray con lăn Egis Thụy Sĩ hành trình 350mm phía trên luôn á  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.9: Cặp ke nhôm rã máy mưu đồ làm máy router, kích thước ngang 150 cao 200, bề dày lần lượt từ chân lên là 50, 40, 20. Giá 400k/cặp



         7.12: Biến áp Japan 220v - 110v - 1KVA dùng cho mấy món điện Nhật cũ là ngon số 1 . Có 2 em nhỏ (vào 220v/200v, ra 100v/110v) và 1 em lớn (vào 220v ra 3 ngõ 110v). Lớn 1tr3 nhỏ 900k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: . Còn 1 nhỏ ạ





          7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Do bài viết dài nên em up riêng mục này ợ

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.






Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là chiều nay em đã gom góp chút sức lực vượt mưa gió mang đi ship hàng cho bác Luyến và bác Tuấn. Bây h ngồi buồn rãnh rỗi nên up cờ-nhíp nhịch ngợm chơi hè.

Đại khái là lau chùi xong test thử xem có xì dầu nhớt gì ra không. Thế là em vặn vặn thử xem sao và kết quả thế này ạ hehe. Đoán chắc các bác hiểu em nó hoạt động thế nào nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này nó tích hợp luôn bơm thủy lực lên đó rồi, quá ngon quá rẻ, mình cứ tưởng cần thêm bơm thủy lực chứ.

----------


## Luyến

Con này tháo cái má gá ở giữa ra là thành ETO gấu rồi  ko biết cấu tạo có giống với suy nghĩ cùi bắp của em hay ko. Để hàng về em nghên cứu xem nếu Ok nó sẽ giá trị hơn nhiều. Lúc đầu định hốt mấy cái bàn gá phôi của bác Hưng cơ nhưng do cần tiền  thiện con máy rồng em đành lấy 1 cái.
@thuhanoi
Lúc đầu bác hưng đưa lên cũng có khoanh tròn vị trí lock các chấu trục rồi mà cụ ko để ý thôi.

----------


## GORLAK

> Con này tháo cái má gá ở giữa ra là thành ETO gấu rồi  ko biết cấu tạo có giống với suy nghĩ cùi bắp của em hay ko. Để hàng về em nghên cứu xem nếu Ok nó sẽ giá trị hơn nhiều. Lúc đầu định hốt mấy cái bàn gá phôi của bác Hưng cơ nhưng do cần tiền  thiện con máy rồng em đành lấy 1 cái.
> @thuhanoi
> Lúc đầu bác hưng đưa lên cũng có khoanh tròn vị trí lock các chấu trục rồi mà cụ ko để ý thôi.


Ý bác là tháo cái phần dưới ra xoay ngược lại là đc 1 cái eto thủy lực ấy hả?

----------


## thuhanoi

> @thuhanoi
> Lúc đầu bác hưng đưa lên cũng có khoanh tròn vị trí lock các chấu trục rồi mà cụ ko để ý thôi.


Hôm ấy đọc tưởng cái đó là cái van điều tiết để chỉnh lực ép thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Ý bác là tháo cái phần dưới ra xoay ngược lại là đc 1 cái eto thủy lực ấy hả?


Ah đúng rồi đó bác nhưng làm như vậy thì ETO gấu hơn cả đầu gấu á. Tháo cái dàn má gá ở giữa đó ra thoii không cần xoay lại lấy cái lưng của dàn Xilanh phía trên làm má tì. Hay ở cái kiểu này là có thể gá phôi lồi lõm chéo .. ko như ETO thường là phôi phải tuơng đổi phẳng 2 mặt.

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ có anh em gia công hằng ngày nhìn là hiểu liền , làm cho em giải thích giới thiệu mãi không ai hiểu , hohoho hàng ngon trong tay nhớ xài nha , 1 dãy má kẹp tính ra kẹp tầm 1.2 tấn đó , chuẩn như eto.

----------


## Luyến

> chỉ có anh em gia công hằng ngày nhìn là hiểu liền , làm cho em giải thích giới thiệu mãi không ai hiểu , hohoho hàng ngon trong tay nhớ xài nha , 1 dãy má kẹp tính ra kẹp tầm 1.2 tấn đó , chuẩn như eto.


Nhìn là thấy ngon ở nốt nhạc đầu tiên nhưng bọn em ở xa lại ko phải khách hàng ruột lên sợ giới thiệu chi tiết thì bác khác lại nhắn tin hốt mất  :Embarrassment:  . Hehe khi mà hàng trong tầm tay rồi thì tha hồ mà nổ ạ.

----------


## Ga con

Có lock từng ty lại được không anh, hay phải xài hết tất cả.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

xài hết đó Gà con , phải suy nghĩ DIY thêm cơ cấu lock hoặc giữ từng ti lại mới ngon .

----------


## Luyến

Đã nhận đựoc hàng đẹp ngoài mong đợi bác Hưng đóng hàng rất cẩn thận. Thanks anh Tuấn qua em lấy hàng nhé

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em sợ bể đồng hồ nên nẹp thêm mấy cây gỗ cho chắc  :Big Grin: 

Em có cái bàn T mỏng mỏng, ngang 150 dài chừng 600 chắc gá cho mấy cái dàn này là đúng bài luôn à  :Smile: ))). Giá đẹp 800k 

Em có về thêm 4 cái bàn T ngang 240 dài 520 dày 100 để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha hehe
Tối nay em up hình luôn cho đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Cho anh cái hình bàn T xem , láng mịn hoàn hảo không ? phù hợp chế máy Cframe à .

----------


## GORLAK

có cái bàn T nào tầm 350x500 mỏng mỏng ko bác?

----------


## hung1706

@anh Nam: để lát em về em up hình nha anh.
@bác Gorlak: hồi trc em có mà bán rồi ạ, để khi nào gặp em báo nha  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## trongnghia091

mình cũng đang tìn cái bàn T 350 x 500 mỏng mỏng như bác GORLAK chừng nào có cho mình hay nha

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chào các bác. Do em mới về đến nhà nên giờ mới up hình được. Tình hình bàn T mỏng nhiều anh hỏi thăm quá ạ. Thứ tự gạch trước đến sau là anh Namcnc, tiếp là anh có SĐT cuối 934, sau đó là anh Levan (zalo). 

Tổng dài 620 x rộng 165 x dày 30 (cưa đôi ra là tròn 300 x 300 hehe). 3 rãnh T có kèm 4 con ốc nhá  :Big Grin: 





Hình cái bàn T làm bàn đôn Z luôn nè  :Big Grin: . Mang về xếp hình 4 em lại được cái bàn T ngang 500 x 1100 ngon ơ hehe



Thanks các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy Bàn T 165x620 nhé, vừa con C đang ráp. Ghé ĐBP lấy hay ghé BC lấy?
Thanks

----------


## hung1706

> Mình lấy Bàn T 165x620 nhé, vừa con C đang ráp. Ghé ĐBP lấy hay ghé BC lấy?
> Thanks


Dạ tình hình là ngày mai em trả lời anh nha, vì đang chờ bác Levan (đã gạch trước) hồi âm ạ  :Big Grin: . Có gì anh inbox cho em địa chỉ, chiều làm về em chạy ngang gần nhà anh thì em báo anh ra lấy cho tiện nha.

----------


## vufree

Về vơi Anh đê, Anh không cắt đôi đâu.

----------


## hung1706

> Về vơi Anh đê, Anh không cắt đôi đâu.


Dạ tình hình là bàn T xinh đẹp sẽ về đội anh hehe. khi nào tiện thì anh báo em để em ship qua nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Bàn T mỏng mỏng đã ra đi. Em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

          1.5: Em xin phép gom cái đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. 
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

 

    - Theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải:

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



          2.18: 2 anh double nut cấp chính xác C1z dành cho kim loại. Phi 20 bước 5 hành trình hơn 350mm. Có 1 anh đủ gối (1tr5) và 1 anh trần truồng (999k) hehe.

          2.19: anh em single nut nhưng được cái cấp chính xác UPz (ultra precision) cũng phi 20 bước 5. Có 1 em hành trình 170mm (800k)  :Big Grin: 







     - Gá gá ướm thử thì vừa khít như cậu với mợ  :Big Grin: . Đi chung cả bộ là 3tr5 nhá hehe



     - Cây trần trụi gá vừa đẹp với cặp ray con lăn Egis Thụy Sĩ hành trình 350mm phía trên luôn á  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T ngang 240 dài 520 dày 100 để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## Tuấn

Tềnh hềnh là em đã nhận được bộ kẹp thủy lực, hơi bị ngon ạ, củm ơn bác chủ, củm ơn bác Luyến đã chuyển hàng giúp em.

Cái này theo chủ quan làm bộ kẹp ngang cũng ngon, mà làm bộ gá chuyên dụng để phay nhiều chi tiết cũng chuẩn ạ.

Em chỉ có một thắc mắc là hàng ngon như thế này không hiểu bác Gamo đã có chưa ạ ? Cái này mà vào tay bác Gamo thì dùng được nhiều việc lắm lắm í.... Bác Gamo đâu rồi nhỉ ? em thắc mắc quá cơ ạ

----------

hung1706

----------


## Luyến

Em chỉ chờ bác tuấn đến lấy. em mà động vào trứoc lại sợ bác tuấn trách em vì chọn cái ngon hơn  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe. Sau 10 phút nghịch ngợm nó ra thế này đúng ý luôn ah. ETO 2 ngàm kẹp

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình SG mưa gió quá...em chưa có rước mấy em bàn T về nhà nữa, không biết gang nó có bị rỉ rét gì không đây  :Big Grin: 
Hôm nay đã ra đi 2 cây vitme khủng mục 2.18 và 2.19 (chỉ còn lại anh double nut trần trụi cấp chính xác C1z dành cho kim loại, phi 20 bước 5 hành trình hơn 350mm, xài gối đỡ phi 20 ).

Rãnh rỗi lôi hàng ra bán tiếp đây ợ. 

---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

          3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng  :Big Grin: . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.









Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Cuối năm roài, hàng ra đi kha khá nên em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 rồi dùng ER20 kẹp dao nhỏ hơn, hoặc có loại collet thẳng phi ngoài 22mm (như link: http://www.monotaro.sg/p/08218007/) kẹp xuống các loại dao nhỏ.

          1.5: Em xin phép gom cái đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. Có gạch
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

         2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá không gối FK15 là 400k.



         2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C3s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình hơn 600 (cây thứ 3 từ trái qua) Giá bán bằng giá mua 750k



         2.14 Cây Vitme 2005 double nut, ổ đỡ phi 15 có mặt bích motor 60. Tổng hành trình 630 mm. Hàng còn ngon không rơ ráo gì. Giá 1tr5 nhé.





          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen mới cứng cựa luôn, bi bọng không kêu vì quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400. Hàng bao xài, bao đổi trả giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T ngang 240 dài 520 dày 100 để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.23: Cặp chân dài của ai thì em không rõ mà muỗi chích nhiều quá nên có đốm, đi tẩy trắng da là đẹp ngay  :Big Grin: . 
     - Kích thước Cao 500, dài 420, bản ngang 100, thân dày chỗ 10 - 15. Gá thêm tấm ngang dài 940 bản ngang 100 dày 10 là thành con máy H hay Router đẹp luôn. Bên dưới là 2 cái bàn T đôn cao ghép lại ạ.
     - Số lượng 4 chân ke và 4 thanh ngang phù hợp mọi kết cấu. 
     - Giá 1 bộ gồm 2 chân + 1 thanh ngang cho máy H là 1tr2, lấy thêm 1 thanh ngang nằm dưới cho Router thì 300k nữa nhé.







   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

hehe lâu ngày quá em xin update tí đồ ve chai  :Big Grin: 
--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme:
2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C5s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình 700mm + Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1m (lúc trước lấy của anh Đi vô đi ra mà giờ thay đổi nên bán lại) giá cả bộ 1tr5. 



2.20: Cây vitme cơ phi 15 còn tốt tồn tột, hành trình 200 hơn, dùng gối đỡ phi 10, đầy đủ bánh răng vuông góc phù hợp cho chế cháo máy tiện. Giá 400k





---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

3.7: Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 14 tỉ lệ 1:72 mới keng không rơ dùng làm trục A cho máy nữ trang là hết thuốc luôn. Giá 800k (con bên trái ngoài cùng)





3.8: Hàng hiếm lôi ra bán. Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 17 tỉ lệ 1:80 không rơ. Em này mình dây mỏng manh phù hợp làm trục C xoay cho máy 5 trục dạng Head - Table hoặc Head - Head  :Big Grin: . Giá 1tr (em ở giữa trong hình trên)



3.9: Module Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 25. Mặt bích đầy đủ, dễ chế cháo luôn. Giá em yêu khoa học 300k.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :


7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Update mục combo cho đi nhanh ạ hehe. Hết năm rồi nên sắp tới em xả luôn kho combo gần chục bộ (chắc dc 3 máy, 2 máy 850x850x200, 1 máy 300x200x200 mini) giá vốn để gom lúa mua máy về vọc hehe.

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

          6.12: Combo Y hoặc Z. Tham khảo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page12..
     - Nay em tách ra bán với dạng thu hồi vốn giá 2tr ạ. 
     - Cấu hình đế gang đúc, nhôm tấm mặt bích hàng tháo máy nhuộm đen.
     - Hành trình 220mm, ray THK SR 30 + vitme 1605 cấp chính xác C3z, gối đỡ cho motor size 60 lỗ ốc 50.






Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## truongkiet

Cây vitme cơ phi 15 còn tốt tồn tột, hành trình 200 hơn, dùng gối đỡ phi 10, đầy đủ bánh răng vuông góc phù hợp cho chế cháo máy tiện. Giá 400k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4TwFWAN4M
gạch e này nha,ít hôm có ghé sg mua đồ lấy luôn nha

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe gửi các bác hình bộ combo 3 món cho máy H 800x800x200. Em có đúng 2 bộ 3 combo như hình  :Big Grin: 
- Combo hành trình hơn 800 dùng ray SKF 15 + vitme 14 bước 20 THK Samick cấp chính xác C5 thì phải. Hình thức hàng mua của bác Phuongmd, nay có mục tiêu khác nên thanh lý giá vốn luôn. Tình trạng mới keng xà beng không rơ sượng, mỡ bò trắng tinh tươm  :Big Grin: 
- Combo THK KR30 hành trình 200mm vitme 10 bước 10. 
Khuyến cáo: Kết hợp với cặp eke trên mục 7.23 làm máy H ăn nhôm là đẹp luôn. 
Giá rổ 3 combo 6tr, nếu lấy thêm cặp eke thì 6tr8 (chưa phí ship)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hưng ơi cho xem cái hình độ dày của 2 cái combo dài đi hưng

----------


## Nam CNC

chết cha , mới báo cho thằng CBNN biết , đợi nó 1 xíu , 3 bộ này ngon quá.

----------


## hung1706

@a.Khanh: dày hình như 80 - 100 đó anh 
@a.Nam: okie anh, em để lại ưu tiên cho ông Cán Bộ mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cây vitme cơ phi 15 còn tốt tồn tột, hành trình 200 hơn, dùng gối đỡ phi 10, đầy đủ bánh răng vuông góc phù hợp cho chế cháo máy tiện. Giá 400k
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...#ixzz4TwFWAN4M
> gạch e này nha,ít hôm có ghé sg mua đồ lấy luôn nha


Oài, hụt mất cây này rùi  :Frown:  Nhà mình bác nào có cây nào ren cơ hành trình 200-300 để lại cho em với  :Smile:

----------

hung1706

----------


## Luyến

giới thiệu spindle này đi Hưng ơi. gống con của anh quá

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update tình hình như sau:
- 2 bộ 3 Combo đã có gạch hết. Combo 6.12 cũng có gạch luôn  :Big Grin: .
- 1 cặp vai máy có gạch
- Module harmonic mục 3.9 cũng có gạch.

@A.Tuan: Dạ ok anh  :Big Grin: 
@A.Luyen: con đó ra đi rồi anh ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

          1.5: Em đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. Có gạch
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

        2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



        2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C5s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình 700mm + Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1m, giá cả bộ 1tr5. 



          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400, giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





3.7: Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 14 tỉ lệ 1:72 mới keng không rơ dùng làm trục A cho máy nữ trang là hết thuốc luôn. Giá 800k (con bên trái ngoài cùng)





3.8: Hàng hiếm lôi ra bán. Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 17 tỉ lệ 1:80 không rơ. Em này mình dây mỏng manh phù hợp làm trục C xoay cho máy 5 trục dạng Head - Table hoặc Head - Head  :Big Grin: . Giá 1tr (em ở giữa trong hình trên)



3.9: Module Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 25. Mặt bích đầy đủ, dễ chế cháo luôn. Giá em yêu khoa học 300k. (Có gạch)






--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T ngang 240 dài 520 dày 100 để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.




------------ Món mới: 

         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update mục combo như sau. Còn 3 bộ Kr33 hàng ngon, hành trình 310 270 210, vitme phi 10 bước 10 (em up hình sau nhé  :Big Grin: ). Giá ra đi 3 bộ 3tr5

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

         Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

hehe cuối năm lục kho lòi ra quà cho bác Tuấn. Cây vitme cơ đây ạ, bác có đi ngang thì hốt nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe cuối năm lục kho lòi ra quà cho bác Tuấn. Cây vitme cơ đây ạ, bác có đi ngang thì hốt nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> hehe cuối năm lục kho lòi ra quà cho bác Tuấn. Cây vitme cơ đây ạ, bác có đi ngang thì hốt nhá


Gửi cho em bác ui  :Smile: 

Tiện thể cái bộ combo gang đúc ray 30 bác còn không ợ ? Inbox giúp em tổng giá mấy cái combo con lăn chi đó nữa bác nhá.
À mà cụ có cái hộp số nào size khoảng 65 trở lên mà không rơ thì bẩu em luôn, em về em chế cái trục A to tướng em cho nó quay chơi he he  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe okie em sẽ gửi cây vitme cho anh.
Combo thì em còn 3 bộ combo ray con lăn Swiss mục 6: combo đó ạ, chưa có vítme nên bác lấy về thì lắp thêm cây vitme nào phi 20 25 vào là ngon vì nguyên bản lắp cây vitme cơ 25. Bác lấy bộ nào thì em tặng kèm 1 cây phi 16 ren 2 doublenut hàng chắc C1, hành trình khoảng 250 300  :Big Grin: . Lấy cả 3 bộ thì tặng bác cây eke đen mục 7 áp vô dựng trụ Z cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: .
Hộp số size 65 hơi hiếm ák, em có 1 con mà rơ lắc nhẹ cái cốt nhỏ vào, còn 2 con size 45 như 2 cái bánh xe bò ấy, bác xem thử mục 3: hộp số nhá  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

> em xin update tí 
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
>          1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
> Lưu ý: 
>    - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
>    - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 
> ...


Tình hình là mớ này vẫn còn... :Big Grin: 

Em update thêm ít đồ vechai hình thức đẹp câu like đây ạ hehe

         7.26: Vài cặp vòng bi NSK: 2 cặp 7010c P5 và 1 cặp 7008c (300k/1 cặp)



Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## GORLAK

Cái Hảmonic 25 chỉ có ruột ko có gì kèm theo còn ko bác? mình vác về e yêu khoa học.

----------


## hung1706

> Cái Hảmonic 25 chỉ có ruột ko có gì kèm theo còn ko bác? mình vác về e yêu khoa học.


dạ nó có cái bánh hột xoài + vòng răng sóng trong - ngoài, truyền động là ok hết, chỉ là em nó khỏa thân thiếu áo thiếu quần thôi ạ  :Big Grin: . Tình hình là có gạch mà lâu quá em không thấy hồi âm nên chắc bác ấy quăng mất gạch em rồi hehe. Khi nào bác ghé em lấy hay em giao qua bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là em up hình câu view câu like trước ít hàng nặng đô ạ  :Big Grin: . Nay mai em nó sẽ trở lại thành Chân dài Ngọc Bán xà bông  :Smile: )))

----------


## itanium7000

> Hehe tình hình là em up hình câu view câu like trước ít hàng nặng đô ạ . Nay mai em nó sẽ trở lại thành Chân dài Ngọc Bán xà bông )))


Không có thông tin gì sao bác?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

Dạ bộ này giống ih chang bộ của bác ấy ạ  :Big Grin: .
Xài băng trượt hộp, Vitme bi phi chừng 25 30  đầy đủ cover, hành trình chừng 200 hoặc hơn vì em mới lấy về nên chưa đo.
Mai em check lại xem và tình trạng hàng hoá thế nào em sẽ up thêm  :Big Grin:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

          1.5: Em đầu thay dao NT40 vào đây ạ. Giá cả bộ 2tr8. Có gạch
Thông tin các bác tham khảo link kèm theo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...-ca-nhong-NT40



--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C5s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình 700mm + Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1m, giá cả bộ 1tr5. 



          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400, giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 14 tỉ lệ 1:72 mới keng không rơ dùng làm trục A cho máy nữ trang là hết thuốc luôn. Giá 800k (con bên trái ngoài cùng)





          3.9: Module Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 25. Mặt bích đầy đủ, dễ chế cháo luôn. Giá em yêu khoa học 300k. 






--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T 520 x 240 x 100 dùng để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy phay lớn thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

          7.26: Vài cặp vòng bi NSK: 2 cặp 7010c P5 và 1 cặp 7008c (300k/1 cặp)



          7.27: 2 em bàn T bé bé xinh xinh 110 x 300 x 30 mm. Ghép đôi lại được 220 x 300 quá đẹp, đi chung bộ với món 7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo là hết bài  :Big Grin: . Làm bàn eto mini kẹp khoan cũng ngon lắm đa. Giá ra đi 350k/1, 650k/2 nhé  :Big Grin: 





   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch 2 bàn T .

----------


## ppgas

A gchj bàn T Như zalo nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

dạ bàn T anh ppgas đã lấy trc rồi bác gohome ạ. Khi nào có hàng em báo bác nhé  :Big Grin: 
Thanks kiu các bác ạ !

----------

GOHOME

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.13: Vitme THK Samick 1620, cấp chính xác C5s nhộm đen bóng bẩy hành trình 700mm + Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1m, giá cả bộ 1tr5. 



          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400, giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 14 tỉ lệ 1:72 mới keng không rơ dùng làm trục A cho máy nữ trang là hết thuốc luôn. Giá 800k (con bên trái ngoài cùng)





          3.9: Module Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 25. Mặt bích đầy đủ, dễ chế cháo luôn. Giá em yêu khoa học 300k. 






--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T 520 x 240 x 100 dùng để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy phay lớn thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

          7.26: Vài cặp vòng bi NSK: 2 cặp 7010c P5 và 1 cặp 7008c (300k/1 cặp)



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

--- Mục 6: Combo :

         Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




Thêm vài bộ ở trang này nữa ạ  :Big Grin: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...a-moi-an-Tet-D

- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## ngocdong2001

Cho mình gạch hết mấy cặp vòng bi nhé. Sáng mai mình liên hệ.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok anh  :Big Grin: . Nếu anh lấy cả 3 thì em fix 100k + bao ship nhen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Em update thêm vài món linh tinh đây...!!!
3 cặp bạc đạn 7.26 đã ra đi ạ.

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
         7.27: Lại lang thang gặp phải em Tool setting  :Big Grin: . Giá 300k/1 em. Chỉ có 1 em thôi, em lấy tạm hình cũ ạ
      - Em mã H4A-12S, 5 dây tín hiệu ra chắc là dạng tiếp điểm : http://toolsensor.com/lathe/h4a-12s/





Thanks các bác ợ !

----------


## itanium7000

> Em update thêm vài món linh tinh đây...!!!
> 3 cặp bạc đạn 7.26 đã ra đi ạ.
> 
> --- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :
>          7.27: Lại lang thang gặp phải em Tool setting . Giá 300k/1 em. Chỉ có 1 em thôi, em lấy tạm hình cũ ạ
>       - Em mã H4A-12S, 5 dây tín hiệu ra chắc là dạng tiếp điểm : http://toolsensor.com/lathe/h4a-12s/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cho em lấy cái toolset H4A-12S nhé!

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin update tí  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.16: Cặp ray SHS 25 block có cánh, nhuộm đen quá êm  :Big Grin: . Tổng dài 600 hành trình max gần 400, giá 2tr2



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. 
    - có rơ rất nhẹ tầm 0 - 5 độ/360 độ => chia TST ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn bé bé xinh xinh. Size 14 tỉ lệ 1:72 mới keng không rơ dùng làm trục A cho máy nữ trang là hết thuốc luôn. Giá 800k (con bên trái ngoài cùng)





          3.9: Module Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 25. Mặt bích đầy đủ, dễ chế cháo luôn. Giá em yêu khoa học 300k. 






--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T 520 x 240 x 100 dùng để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy phay lớn thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

------ Update: 
          7.28: Tình hình là em có về cái khung máy gồm 2 trụ và 2 tấm thép. 
     - Trụ phay phẳng 6 mặt có sẵn sơn láng mịn, mặt dưới có 4 hay 6 lỗ ốc M8 và mấy lỗ ốc ngang xuyên thân như hình (2 cây cùng bên nhưng xài ốc M8 xuyên qua cũng cùng cỡ nên không vấn đề). Kích thước trục 110 x 140 x 430 mm
     - 2 tấm thép 150 x 870 x 10 mm phẳng lì.
     - Combo em gá vậy nguyên bộ thành cái khung máy Router hay H, đặt mấy bộ combo lên nữa là cứng khừ. Giá ra đi cả bầy 1tr8. 





   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe show hàng 2 anh em Hắc - Bạch song pháo Tất Niên  :Big Grin: . Anh Namcnc vô nhận hàng hehe

Pneumatic boosting cylinder:





Thêm cái sơ đồ:



---- Sẽ còn show tiếp  :Big Grin: .

Có bác hỏi cái bánh xe bò mục Hộp số :

          3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. Tỉ số 1:81
    - Em xin thông tin thêm là em này có rơ rất nhẹ ở cốt đầu vào nhưng chỉ ở 1 vị trí nhất định, các vị trí khác không rơ (do hoạt động quay qua quay lại nhiều ở góc đó) tầm 2 đến 5 độ trên 1 vòng ==> chia TST 1:81 (81 vòng) ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. 

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww

----------


## Nam CNC

Cám ơn Cu rất nhiều.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cuối năm tiếp tục show hàng  :Big Grin: 
Hàng săn được là con eto bé bé kẹp khoảng 10 - 30 mm. Hàng được tặng là 1 em motor kèm hộp số mã N5 không rơ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

N5 cha .... tì lệ 1:5 thôi.

----------


## hung1706

> N5 cha .... tì lệ 1:5 thôi.


Kaka đã sửa, gài hàng phát ai dè lòi ra cái ông tặng đồ chơi  :Smile: )))

----------


## hung1706

Xin chào các bác ! Đầu năm em xin kính chúc các bác:
- An Khang Thịnh Vượng.
- Vạn Sự Như Ý.
- Nhà Nhà Bình An.
- Làm Ăn Phát Đạt.
....

Em long nhong mấy hổm nay giờ mới khai trương lại cái kho ve chai nhà em. Canh sao ngay ngày Thần Tài thì ai hổng mua vàng thì mua Ve chai giá cẩm lai lấy may mắn cũng được được nhể hehe.

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. Tỉ số 1:81
- Em xin thông tin thêm là em này có rơ rất nhẹ ở cốt đầu vào nhưng chỉ ở 1 vị trí nhất định, các vị trí khác không rơ (do hoạt động quay qua quay lại nhiều ở góc đó) tầm 2 đến 5 độ trên 1 vòng ==> chia TST 1:81 (81 vòng) ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.8: Chỉ còn 1 cây ê-ke đẹp - nặng - dày cho máy C hoặc máy H. Giá tham khảo 700k/ 1 em 
   - Kích thước sơ bộ dài rộng cao là 300 x 150 x 400 mm. Dày 30mm, gân dày 25mm. Tổng nặng 35kg 1 em @@
   - 2 mặt dưới và mặt áp đều được phay mài phẳng.





         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T 520 x 240 x 100 dùng để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy phay lớn thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update mục combo như sau. 3 bộ này còn nguyên theo năm tháng hehehe

 --- Mục 6: Combo :

         Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
          6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
     - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
     - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
     - Bên dưới có mặt bích để bắt ốc, trồng đứng lên là thành trụ Z hoành tráng. Nếu làm bộ Y thì thả bộ X 600 lên mặt trên là đúng bài luôn rồi còn gì hehe.



          6.14: Bộ combo khả năng làm X hoặc Y cho máy H. Giá rổ 2tr5
     - Tổng nặng 82Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.
     - Bộ này 2 đầu đều có mặt bích 5 lỗ M6 nên việc gắn 2 vai dựng lên thành bộ X cho máy H là rất hợp. Bên hông có ổ và mặt bích để tiện cho việc thay vitme vào (áo nút D = 30)



          6.15: Bộ Combo cũng có Khả năng làm X cho máy H hoặc Router double Y. Giá rổ 2tr
     - Tổng nặng 52kg. Tổng dài 800 hành trình 400mm
     - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany.




- Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

- Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Xin chào các bác...!!!
Em xin update món mới mừng năm mới  :Big Grin: .

2.22: 1 cây vitme lẻ bóng cô đơn của THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5, cấp chính xác cỡ C3 trở lên vì hàng cũng tháo máy bắn điện. Tổng hành trình 280mm. Em nó có gối đỡ, bên hông có 4 lỗ ốc để bắt vô như gối dạng FK, Bên trong nữa là 4 lỗ ốc để bắt 4 cây chống lên làm mặt bích gá motor.  
Giá rổ 700k vì thiếu áo nut và chế cháo  :Big Grin: .





Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu quá em không update gì cả sợ các bác quên em mất  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là em mới về ít hung khí gây án chuyên sát hại SKD HRC>53. Một số còn mới và một số còn rất mới (có hơn chục con mẻ đầu thì giá hạt dẻ ).

     Dao Flat: 
- Cán 6 D5 2 me, lưỡi cắt dài 15 : 120k/1 - Số Lượng 15 cây 
- Cán 6 D5 3 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 10 : 120k/1 - SL 5 cây 
- Cán 6 D5 2 me, lưỡi cắt dài 25 : 150k/1 - SL 1 cây
- Cán 6 D5 3 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 25 : 180k/1 - SL 1 cây (Mới 99%) 
- Cán 6 D3 2 me cắt, lưỡi cắt dài 10 : 100k/1 - SL 2 cây
- Cán 8 D8 4 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 45 : 250k/1 - SL 1 cây. (Mới 100%)

     Dao Ball
- Cán 6 R1.5 (phi 3) dài 25 : 120k/1 - SL 2

Còn lại dao đã có dấu vết tàn phai thì đồng giá 60k/1 - SL 15 cây 
......
Tối trời rồi nên mai em cầm Canon chụp ảnh up lên sau cho nó nghệ thực ạ hehe
Thanks các bác đã xem tin !

----------


## hung1706

Em xin update tí hình ảnh tang vật gây án  :Big Grin: 
Dao Flat: 
- Cán 6 D5 2 me, lưỡi cắt dài 15 : 120k/1 - Số Lượng 15 cây, mua 5 tặng 1 cây cũ cùng loại.



- Cán 6 D5 3 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 10 : 120k/1 - SL 5 cây, mua 5 tặng 1 cây cũ cùng loại.
- Cán 6 D5 2 me, lưỡi cắt dài 25 : 150k/1 - SL 1 cây
- Cán 6 D3 2 me cắt, lưỡi cắt dài 10 : 100k/1 - SL 2 cây

Dao Ball
- Cán 6 R1.5 (phi 3) dài 25 : 120k/1 - SL 2



- Cán 6 D5 3 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 25 : 180k/1 - SL 1 cây (Mới 99%) (Đã bán)
- Cán 8 D8 4 me cắt xoắn, lưỡi cắt dài 45 : 250k/1 - SL 1 cây. (Mới 100%) (Đã bán)

Tất cả tình trạng còn rất ngầu và em không ngại chụp vài tấm zoom to lên cho các bác ngắm hehe







Dao cũ thì cũng có vài con vẫn còn rất đẹp, chỉ hơi tròn đầu me 1 tí nhưng em loại xuống hàng loại 2 cho các bác (dạo này yêu cầu hàng hoá chất lượng cao lắm, sơ sài là ăn report luôn nên em sợ lắm...hehehe). Hình ảnh em up sau nhá  :Big Grin: 

thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe món mới món mới...bán thử xem nào  :Big Grin: 

- Máy bơm khí mini LIFELEX LFX-80-009 hàng Nhật điện 100V.
Đã test bơm ầm ầm, chừng 1 phút là có áp mạnh, bật bơm vài phút là đầy bình. Có ốc xả, van an toàn, thiếu cái đồng hồ áp nhưng bật tí là tắt xong xài phẻ re  :Big Grin: . Giá 800k. 





- Món cũ: cặp chân giò Lan Khuê mỏng mỏng xinh xinh. 60 - 100 - 400 (em ước chừng). Có phay bậc ngang măt dưới để cân song song, mặt trên và mặt trước phay phẳng. Phù hợp máy H hay C mini combo PCB các kiểu  :Big Grin: . 500k/1 cặp







Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe món mới món mới....
Hộp số Harmonic Mã SF 20-50 tỉ lệ 1:50 không rơ, cốt vào 8mm mặt bích lỗ ốc 50mm, ra mặt bích 50mm luôn. Giá 1tr2 nhá  :Big Grin:  (con ốc em gắn vô để dễ lấy hột gà hột vịt ra thôi nha kakaka)





Thanks all

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Xin chào các bác ! Đầu năm em xin kính chúc các bác:
> - An Khang Thịnh Vượng.
> - Vạn Sự Như Ý.
> - Nhà Nhà Bình An.
> - Làm Ăn Phát Đạt.
> ....
> 
> Em long nhong mấy hổm nay giờ mới khai trương lại cái kho ve chai nhà em. Canh sao ngay ngày Thần Tài thì ai hổng mua vàng thì mua Ve chai giá cẩm lai lấy may mắn cũng được được nhể hehe.
> 
> ...


Căp bánh xe bò 3tr à Hưng, chưa có ai hốt thì để m hốt nha.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bánh xe bò 3tr 1 cái ạ bác, bác lấy 1 cặp thì em tính bác 5tr nha, rẻ 1/2 giá harmonic cùng size ạ :3

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin update tổng hợp vài món còn sót lại 

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. Tỉ số 1:81
- Em xin thông tin thêm là em này có rơ rất nhẹ ở cốt đầu vào nhưng chỉ ở 1 vị trí nhất định, các vị trí khác không rơ (do hoạt động quay qua quay lại nhiều ở góc đó) tầm 2 đến 5 độ trên 1 vòng ==> chia TST 1:81 (81 vòng) ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr/1 nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic Mã SF 20-50 tỉ lệ 1:50 không rơ, cốt vào 8mm mặt bích lỗ ốc 50mm, ra mặt bích 50mm luôn. Giá 1tr2 nhá  :Big Grin:  (con ốc em gắn vô để dễ lấy hột gà hột vịt ra thôi nha kakaka)





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



          7.22: 4 cái bàn T 520 x 240 x 100 dùng để làm bàn đôn cho mấy em máy phay lớn thiếu hụt Z nè. Mỗi em 55kg (rỗng bên trong) giá mang về nhà 1tr5 nha, quá rẻ so với việc phải mua thêm Eto với đi gia công nhiều.



          7.24: Gối FK25 dùng 2 bạc 7205 khá đẹp. Giá 400k cho full bộ có nut lock luôn.



         7.25: Bàn T dài 900 ngang 100 dày 15 mm (bên trái hình, cái bên phải đi ra luôn rồi  :Big Grin: ) . Cắt đôi ra được bàn T 200x450 quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 700k nhá hehe.

.

        7.26: Máy bơm khí mini LIFELEX LFX-80-009 hàng Nhật điện 100V.
Đã test bơm ầm ầm, chừng 1 phút là có áp mạnh, bật bơm vài phút là đầy bình. Có ốc xả, van an toàn, thiếu cái đồng hồ áp nhưng bật tí là tắt xong xài phẻ re  :Big Grin: . Giá 800k. 





        7.27: Cặp chân giò Lan Khuê mỏng mỏng xinh xinh. 60 - 100 - 400 (em ước chừng). Có phay bậc ngang măt dưới để cân song song, mặt trên và mặt trước phay phẳng. Phù hợp máy H hay C mini combo PCB các kiểu  :Big Grin: . 500k/1 cặp







Vài món mới......update bên dưới  :Big Grin: 

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Món mới món mới...vài món linh tinh bán thử xem sao  :Big Grin: 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: 

2.18: Cả bộ ray trượt + Vitme : Giá cả bộ 3tr5
- Ray 35 block con lăn dài hơn 800 hành trình max 500 (1 block bị rơ nên em bán 3 tặng 1 nha).
- Vitme 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C5 thì phải. Hành trình 500 luôn. 







--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai : 

          7.28: Bộ Scan laser Keyence em chả biết gì nên bán giá trời ơi 500k, công dụng các bác gg dùm em nha  :Big Grin: 







          7.29: Cây quạt hàng Đức cốp size 150 mới keng trong bọc nilon cũng 500k nha.





          7.30: Bộ combo step 42 + driver giá 350k/1 nha.







Các món điện em không bao xài vì em chả biết xài làm sao thì bao búa kéo thế nào hehe. Bác nào ngâm cứu thì rước hộ em nha  :Big Grin: .
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## phuongmd

Hôm nào kiếm cho mấy con ốc hương này nhá. Code XY auto setting ròi mà ứ có tool thử.

----------

hung1706

----------


## ronaldinho_07

có con nào to như con 50kg trên mà rơ ít ko a Hưng,rơ 5-6 độ thì nhiều quá
hành tinh nhá

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> có con nào to như con 50kg trên mà rơ ít ko a Hưng,rơ 5-6 độ thì nhiều quá
> hành tinh nhá


Kaka con 50kg trên em quên tháo xuống vì có dự án rồi, rơ 5 - 6 độ đầu vào chia TST 81 nữa là đầu ra rơ tầm 0.06 độ / 360 độ (1 vòng) ấy chứ còn lo gì anh  :Big Grin: . 

Có cặp bánh xe bò đáng yêu đó, tải cũng không phải dạng vừa nên anh nhắm chừng xem phù hợp không nha, mặt bích ra 170 phi thân 240 là cũng to ấy ạ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Kaka con 50kg trên em quên tháo xuống vì có dự án rồi, rơ 5 - 6 độ đầu vào chia TST 81 nữa là đầu ra rơ tầm 0.06 độ / 360 độ (1 vòng) ấy chứ còn lo gì anh . 
> 
> Có cặp bánh xe bò đáng yêu đó, tải cũng không phải dạng vừa nên anh nhắm chừng xem phù hợp không nha, mặt bích ra 170 phi thân 240 là cũng to ấy ạ


ơ vậy em dốt,cứ tưởng nó rơ 5-6 độ 1 vòng =]]]
cặp kia nhỏ quá,sợ ko đủ lực cho mấy quả ống titan to của em
cỡ cỡ này có hú em nhé

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe lâu lâu em lên phủi bụi tí 
> Do lu bu nhiều việc nên tạm thời bỏ bê buôn bán mong các bác thông cẩm . Số hàng hóa còn lại như sau :
> 
> --- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 
> 
> 1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (em bán 2 bộ). 
> Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...i-cua-Hung1706
> Lưu ý: 
> - Có bác hỏi nên em trả lời luôn là hiện tại đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. 
> ...


Cụ Hùng còn combo 250mm ko ạ?

----------


## hung1706

> Em xin update mục combo như sau. 3 bộ này còn nguyên theo năm tháng hehehe
> 
>  --- Mục 6: Combo :
> 
>          Có 3 bộ combo hàng xịn, em up ảnh tham khảo, chi tiết xem link sau: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...rung-Thu-day-D
>           6.13: Combo Z hoặc Y đi kèm Vitme thường (vitme đã rơ nên em tặng luôn tham khảo). Giá rổ 3tr 
>      - Tổng nặng 130Kg. Tổng dài hơn 600 hành trình khoảng 300mm.
>      - Dùng ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany. Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0
>      - Mặt bích bắt motor và vitme đầy đủ, thay vitme (áo nút D = 30) là chiến thoai 
> ...


Dạ combo em còn 3 bộ này là hàng khủng thoai, bộ 6.13 và 6.14 đã độ vitme vào với hành trình lần lượt khoảng 250 vitme 1603 và hơn 300 - 350 vitme 2005, giá rổ cũng lần lượt là 3tr7 và 3tr2  ạ (thêm 700k cho vitme và gối FK15 thôi). 

Em up thêm cái bàn T bé bé xinh xinh 350 x 500 x 45 mm cho đủ bộ nè, giá 2tr như cũ ạ  :Big Grin:  (Đã ra đi)

----------


## hung1706

Em up thêm vài món nhôm nhít mới lộm hơm qua  :Smile: )))
Cặp ke 200 x 100 x 140 mm giá 400k/1 cặp (đã xong)



2 cái bàn hút chân không mặt bàn hút dc phôi 200 x 200 mm về thay cái ống khí nối vào là chiến thôi. Giá rổ 500k/1 (xong nốt  :Big Grin: )



Thanks các cụ ạ !

----------


## lekimhung

Cho mình gạch 1 cặp ke nha, tối ghé lấy.

----------


## hung1706

> Cho mình gạch 1 cặp ke nha, tối ghé lấy.


dạ ok anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

> Em up thêm vài món nhôm nhít mới lộm hơm qua )))
> Cặp ke 200 x 100 x 140 mm giá 400k/1 cặp (đã xong)
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cái bàn hút chân không mặt bàn hút dc phôi 200 x 200 mm về thay cái ống khí nối vào là chiến thôi. Giá rổ 500k/1 (xong nốt )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks các cụ ạ !


hết mất rối ah bạn?

----------


## genji0306

:v... bàn hút chân không hết nhanh vãi :v ... có ới e bác ơi

----------


## hung1706

hehe lâu lâu rao hàng tí chơi....

Ai mua bàn T hơm...khoảng 400x600x80 mm nặng 120kg. Giá ra đi 3tr5 luôn nè, ship xa thì hơi phê ák mà thích là nhích hoy hehehe. Em nợ hình nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Himd

bàn t thích quá mà k bê đc

----------


## hung1706

Dạ bàn T em đã bán gồi  :Big Grin: .

----------


## dangkhoi

bác còn cưa vòng hitachi ko có liên hệ 0914068960

----------


## hung1706

> bác còn cưa vòng hitachi ko có liên hệ 0914068960


dạ cưa vòng em bán lâu rồi ạ. thanks bác !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em mới bán hàng  :Big Grin: . Tiểu đội vitme nhí nhố gồm vitme và đầy đủ gối 2 đầu có mặt bích motor + ụ áo vitme (em tháo đầy đủ từ máy cắt dây ra, lột đồ ra vệ sinh nên mai up hình đầy đủ  :Big Grin: ). Tình trạng còn bót không rơ ráo gì hết, rãnh vitme còn bén ngót, cấp chính xác cỡ C1 C2 trở lên  :Big Grin: 

     - 4 cây phi 20 bước 4 5 gì đó dòng KX THK bao gồm: 2 cây ngắn hành trình 300 (1tr/1) , 1 cây nut dài 4 đường bi HT 380 (1tr2) , 1 cây nut dài 4 đường bi HT 520 (1tr5).

     - 2 cây 25 bước 5 dòng KX THK bao gồm: chỉ còn 1 cây dài nhất hành trình 520mm (2tr).





Bác nào quan tâm inbox em sớm nha, khách hàng thân thiết em fix hoặc bao ship  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

tạm gạch cây 25 bước 5 dòng KX THK bao gồm: chỉ còn 1 cây dài nhất hành trình 520mm (2tr), ngày mai cho xem phụ kiện rồi quyết bác chủ nhé.
em là khách quen chắc là free ship ...

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok. Free ship thì ship ra bác khoảng 120k - 150k em lo dc  :Smile: ))).

----------


## hung1706

Cập nhật, gạch đá đủ hết chỉ còn 1 cây 20 bc 4 ht 300 thôi ạ, hàng nóng bay nhanh quá hehe.
[I]

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu cho em dọn tí  :Big Grin: . Tình hình là em rao 2 bệ nhôm bắt ray và vitme cho bác nào chơi đồ gỗ đây ạ. Làm thành X-Y được luôn nha :3. 
- Bệ ngắn > 450, bệ dài > 700 tạo thành combo XY hành trình 300 x 500 là ổn định nha. Ngang 200, rãnh bắt ray 25 (cần thì em tìm luôn ray cho đẹp).
- Giá rổ ngắn 600k dài 900k.






Rao thêm cây eke sắt phay phẳng cao 300 ngang 150 khá đẹp + cặp eke cũng cao 400 ngang 150 (em nợ hình, ai gạch đá thì hú em nhá).

----------


## hung1706

Em xin up hình ảnh  :Big Grin: . Ngoại hình xấu xí nên sơn phết lại nhá các cụ
- Căp cao 400, ngang 125, dọc >150, dày 12 gân 12 luôn. Ít lỗ nên cần người khoan  :Big Grin: . 1 cặp 700k.
- Cái chân lẻ cao 350, ngang 130 - 230, dọc 150, dày mặt 18, gân 10. Có sẵn lỗ áp lưng cho trụ Z máy C. Giá 400k

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình chiều Cn hẩm hiu. Eke 1 cây cho máy C đã có gạch. Còn lại cặp chân dài cao 400 xấu xí  :Big Grin: 
Bệ nhôm em tạm ngưng bán phục vụ công tác em yêu khoa học.

Update các món còn lại !

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



          2.18: Cả bộ ray trượt + Vitme : Giá cả bộ 3tr5
- Ray 35 block con lăn dài hơn 800 hành trình max 500 (1 block bị rơ nên em bán 3 tặng 1 nha).
- Vitme 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C5 thì phải. Hành trình 500 luôn. 





 


---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. Tỉ số 1:81
- Em xin thông tin thêm là em này có rơ rất nhẹ ở cốt đầu vào nhưng chỉ ở 1 vị trí nhất định, các vị trí khác không rơ (do hoạt động quay qua quay lại nhiều ở góc đó) tầm 2 đến 5 độ trên 1 vòng ==> chia TST 1:81 (81 vòng) ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr/1 nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic Mã SF 20-50 tỉ lệ 1:50 không rơ, cốt vào 8mm mặt bích lỗ ốc 50mm, ra mặt bích 50mm luôn. Giá 1tr2 nhá  :Big Grin:  (con ốc em gắn vô để dễ lấy hột gà hột vịt ra thôi nha kakaka)





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



        7.26: Máy bơm khí mini LIFELEX LFX-80-009 hàng Nhật điện 100V.
Đã test bơm ầm ầm, chừng 1 phút là có áp mạnh, bật bơm vài phút là đầy bình. Có ốc xả, van an toàn, thiếu cái đồng hồ áp nhưng bật tí là tắt xong xài phẻ re  :Big Grin: . Giá 800k. 





         7.28: Bộ Scan laser Keyence em chả biết gì nên bán giá trời ơi 500k, công dụng các bác gg dùm em nha  :Big Grin: 








   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## manipul

Gạch cái bàn đá nha Hùng, đã liên hệ qua zalo

----------


## ali35

7.26: Máy bơm khí mini LIFELEX LFX-80-009 hàng Nhật điện 100V.
Đã test bơm ầm ầm, chừng 1 phút là có áp mạnh, bật bơm vài phút là đầy bình. Có ốc xả, van an toàn, thiếu cái đồng hồ áp nhưng bật tí là tắt xong xài phẻ re  :Big Grin: . Giá 800k. 







Gạch co máy nén khí này nha bác,lát SMS cho bác

----------


## hung1706

Update các món còn lại !

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.10: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.17: Ray trượt con lăn Hãng Egis - Germany hàng tháo máy cắt dây Swiss. Giá 1tr2 / 1 cặp, SL 2 cặp
     - Tham khảo down tài liệu tại link đây: http://www.egis-sa.com/en/product-technology-0.
     - Dài tổng 700mm, chiều dài thanh trượt 300mm và hành trình 400mm ạ



          2.18: Cả bộ ray trượt + Vitme : Giá cả bộ 3tr5
- Ray 35 block con lăn dài hơn 800 hành trình max 500 (1 block bị rơ nên em bán 3 tặng 1 nha).
- Vitme 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C5 thì phải. Hành trình 500 luôn. 





 


---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.4: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



         3.5: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng F2C-T65 (tương đương dòng A65) 2 bạc đỡ bi đũa nặng 50kg. Tỉ số 1:81
- Em xin thông tin thêm là em này có rơ rất nhẹ ở cốt đầu vào nhưng chỉ ở 1 vị trí nhất định, các vị trí khác không rơ (do hoạt động quay qua quay lại nhiều ở góc đó) tầm 2 đến 5 độ trên 1 vòng ==> chia TST 1:81 (81 vòng) ra thì rơ ko đáng kể . Giá ướm thử 6tr. Fix mạnh còn 5tr

Tham khảo thêm: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4M8UT72ww



         3.6: Cặp bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr/1 nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





          3.7: Hộp số Harmonic Mã SF 20-50 tỉ lệ 1:50 không rơ, cốt vào 8mm mặt bích lỗ ốc 50mm, ra mặt bích 50mm luôn. Giá 1tr2 nhá  :Big Grin:  (con ốc em gắn vô để dễ lấy hột gà hột vịt ra thôi nha kakaka)





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.19: Combo chân máy và mặt bàn bằng Đá Granite nhân tạo rất láng mịn và đẹp. Các bác lưu ý hàng dễ nứt vỡ nên em ưu tiên anh em nào ở gần đến chở về nhá, ship xa căng thẳng lắm à  :Big Grin: .
     - Tổng cộng 3 cây nhỏ và 1 cây lớn. Cùng cao độ khoảng 170 mm, chân đá, mặt trên inox phay mài phẳng cực phẳng  :Big Grin: .
     - Cây nhỏ 150k, cây lớn = 3 cây nhỏ thì 400k vậy.
     - Mặt bàn đá có 2 mặt, mặt trên chi chít lỗ để gá lắp, mặt dưới phẳng lì như gương luôn. Làm bàn máy cũng được mà làm bàn Map so phẳng và vuông X-Y cũng quá được. Khoảng 350x400 mm nặng gần 30kg giá 2tr. 

     - Các thể loại phi thuyền tàu bay  :Big Grin: 





     - Gom hết cả bộ 2tr6 về làm máy mini 3050 Double Y cũng đẹp  :Big Grin: 



        7.28: Bộ Scan laser Keyence em chả biết gì nên bán giá trời ơi 500k, công dụng các bác gg dùm em nha  :Big Grin: 







        7.29: Căp cao 400, ngang 125, dọc >150, dày 12 gân 12 luôn. Ít lỗ nên cần người khoan  :Big Grin: . 1 cặp 700k.







   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chiều lang thang lượm lặt hàng cho khách hàng thân thiết thì vấp phải mấy cục nhôm chà bá thế này  :Big Grin: . Truy tìm tung tích thì ra em nó tên Harmonic HPG 32A-05, thông tin chi tiết:
- Size 32 tỉ lệ 1/5 quá chuẩn cho trục A chạy gỗ hoặc XYZ
- Mặt bích motor vào khá lớn - khoảng cách lỗ ốc 103, còn 1 em kia to bự 140
- Cốt vào 24 và em to bự kia hình như là 34.
- Mặt bích ra 80mm vửa đẹp cho mâm cặp phi 100.
- Giá rổ 1tr5/1 em trắng xinh lung linh  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

cập nhật em harmonic to bự bên trái ngoài cùng và em màu đen mục 3.7 đã ra đi  :Big Grin: 
Có bác nào hứng thú với motor kéo 3.7kw Mitsu 8000rpm không ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe lâu lâu lôi hình lên câu like  :Big Grin: 
Motor kéo Mitsu 3.7kw đời cuối 8x (11-1989). Cốt motor quay êm ái không kêu rên gì cả. Quạt đuôi hình như 220v (em chưa tháo ra nên chưa biết  :Big Grin: ). Giá rổ rá rọ là 2tr5

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là motor kéo có gạch, hộp số cũng ra đi hết rồi  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em lại up hàng nóng  :Big Grin: 
- Bộ Combo trượt băng vuông gọn đẹp (dự kiến mod lại cho đại gia Gamo).
- Cái êtô kẹp cực xinh xắn, kẹp max chắc hơn 200, có núm vú bơm mỡ gọi tắt Vú mỡ 2 bên  :Smile: ))) . Lấy về chế ngàm kẹp thì muốn kẹp gì kẹp nhà các cụ. Giá rổ 2tr5. 
Mời các cụ xem hình ảnh, em kèm chai RP7 để số kích thước nha. 





bonus cho đại gia Gamo tấm hình cận cảnh

----------

Gamo

----------


## cokhinama

Note lại khi nào cần alo bác

----------


## ronaldinho_07

có khóa vị trí lại dc ko a Hưng ?

----------


## hung1706

Anh hỏi bộ combo hay cái eto ạ ? Mà cả 2 đều có khoá cứng bằng 2 con ốc 8 ( có 2 lỗ trên ụ trượt + 2 rãnh bên dưới đó ạ )

----------


## hung1706

Update các món còn lại !

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ 6tr5 1 bộ gồm đầu ATC và 2 tool holder HSKA40 nhé (Chỉ còn 1 bộ). 
Tham khảo hình ảnh : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...ung1706/page11
Lưu ý: 
   - Đầu tool holder HSK có collet NT10 kẹp 6mm (1 cái 7mm) và collet NT kẹp 22mm. Để dùng dao nhỏ từ 10mm trở xuống thì xài cái collet NT10.
   - Để dùng dao lớn hơn từ 12 đến 20mm thì có thể dùng cái collet to NT22, kẹp được cây cán thẳng C22 ER20 

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.1: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá cả bộ 700k



          2.2: Em vitme 16 bước 2 hành trình 230mm. Cấp chính xác cực cao, hàng tháo máy đo kiểm xài bệ đá, trượt đệm khí đàng hoàng  :Big Grin: . Giá rổ 1tr2 cho em đầy đủ bộ áo gối và mặt bích bắt motor (khoảng cách lỗ 70mm )



---- Mục 3: Hộp số :

         3.1: Hộp số Sumitomo dòng Cyclo F4CF-D25, Size 25 tương đương size 25 hay 32 của Harmonic, tỉ số 1:89 không rơ . Mặt bích lỗ ốc khoảng 110 mm, nặng 8kg. Có sẵn cốt ra để bắt Pulley hoặc khớp nối. Giá ra đi 2tr



          3.2: Cái bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá ra đi 3tr nhanh chóng
- Dạng xuyên cốt nên phải chế thêm cái cốt vào. Trên hình em có gắn 1 cái pulley và siết bằng con ốc M10 ép chặt 2 đầu nên quay nhẹ nhàng . 
- Bác nào muốn chế cháo thì tiện 1 cái vòng sơmi côn có xẻ rãnh và 1 cái chốt côn, nhét chốt vào rồi siết vô cho chốt nó ép sơmi bung ra, mặt ngoài sơmi ép vô vành trong là cứng ngắt luôn.
- mặt bích phi 170mm, phi thân to nhất 240mm. Nặng 22,5 kg nhưng tải thì chắc trên tấn.





--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

         7.1: Bộ Scan laser Keyence em chả biết gì nên bán giá trời ơi 500k, công dụng các bác gg dùm em nha  :Big Grin: 





        7.2: Căp cao 400, ngang 125, dọc >150, dày 12 gân 12 luôn. Ít lỗ nên cần người khoan  :Big Grin: . 1 cặp 700k.







	7.3: Motor kéo Mitsu 3.7kw đời cuối 8x (11-1989). Cốt motor quay êm ái không kêu rên gì cả. Quạt đuôi hình như 220v (em chưa tháo ra nên chưa biết  :Big Grin: ). Giá rổ rá rọ là 2tr5







	7.4: Combo chất lừ 
- Bộ Combo trượt băng vuông gọn đẹp. Hành trình hiện tại là 130 nhưng vitme rơ rồi, bác nào độ mod lại thay vitme thì hốt luôn nè. Công việc đơn giản là thay vitme (dự kiến vitme 2005 single nut áo 40, dùng gối phi 17, 15 thì làm cái sơmi lót 15-17, 1 miếng đệm giữa khoan lỗ bắt vô ụ trượt là xong), khoan 4 lỗ bắt bát motor là xong. Em nợ hình để mai mốt em up hướng dẫn cách mod luôn. Giá tham khảo 1tr2.
- Cái êtô kẹp cực xinh xắn, kẹp max chắc hơn 200, có núm vú bơm mỡ gọi tắt Vú mỡ 2 bên  :Smile: ))) . Lấy về chế ngàm kẹp thì muốn kẹp gì kẹp nhà các cụ. Giá rổ 2tr5. 
Mời các cụ xem hình ảnh, em kèm chai RP7 để số kích thước nha. 







          7.5: Đế bằng đá kích thước 200x400x30 (em ướm thử). Phẳng và láng mịn, có sẵn lỗ để bắt vitme và ray hoặc đơn giản là để rà so vuông  :Big Grin: . Giá rổ 1tr2.



---Mục 8: Dao cộ các loại

Dao em hàng mới có, hàng lướt 1 pass có, chạy thì theo đánh giá là khá ổn và lấy hàng mấy đợt và cứ để dành xài hết thôi, bác nào hay nghịch thì lấy về nghịch cho kinh tế  :Big Grin: . Bác nào cần tham khảo dao thì vào link sau : http://www.ns-tool.com/en/

     8.1: Dao phi 8 - 4 me xoắn chân dài tới đít  :Big Grin: . 1tr/4



     8.2: Dao phi 8 - 3 me xoắn chân ngắn cũng tới đít  :Big Grin: . Giá 300/2



     8.3: Dao phi 6 - 2 me và 2 me xoắn mông cong gợi đòn. Giá 250/2.



     8.4: Dao phi 4 - 2 me, 4 me. Giá 450/4



     8.5: Dao 4 - Flat 4 me và cầu 2 me chân cực dài dành cho các tư thế mới lạ  :Big Grin: . Giá 350/3.





     8.5: Dao phi 4 - 4 me và 4 me xoắn chân cũng dài nè. Giá 300/3



     8.6: Dao phi 5 hàng lướt cho các bác nghịch giá 300/4.



   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu câu view.
Test motor kéo Mitsu

----------


## Gamo

Con biến tần ngày xưa đẹp chai lắm mà ta?

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi ngu tí, cái nào là combo và cái nào là ê tô ợ ? Có cái nào đang chạy thanh ren thường không bác chủ ơi ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cái có tay quay to vitme bi là combo, cai còn lại là vitme thường, eto cụ Tuấn ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
ah, cụ chủ cho e hỏi cụ còn mấy vòng bi 7010 k nhỉ?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ, bác Tuấn xem cái bộ có cây vitme ren thường đấy ạ. 
Vòng bi 7010 em hổng có cụ Huyquynhbk ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng ve chai lắp ráp tí chơi...
          - Bộ khung máy H cho hành trình tầm 400 x 400 x 250. Hàng nhìn tàn tạ như hình các bác thương thì hốt về tút lại cho em nó hộ em ạ, nhìn xót quá  :Big Grin: . 
          - Giá cả khung bao gồm 2 bệ nhôm (bệ dài gần 700, ngắn gần 400 - 500 )+ 2 ke vuông + tấm sắt bắt ray X (dày 12 dài 600 ngang 150) 2tr5.
          - Tất cả đều lắp ray 25 (lỗ M6 cách nhau 60)




Em còn 3 cây vitme 20 bước 4 duoblenut cấp UPZ hành trình 250 (cây trơn, ko gối đỡ, xài gối phi 20 nha các bác, ko có áo vitme). Giá 700k/1. Em nợ hình ạ !

----------


## legiao

Có cây vítme doublenut 2004/2005 ht 450mm cấp c3 -upz hong

----------


## hung1706

Dạ hong có anh ơi, để khi nào thấy em báo anh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Do tính chất hình ảnh bị hư hại bởi ông Photobucket nên em xin mạn phép dời kho về địa điểm mới. Các bác vui lòng xem update tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...940#post120940.
Xin nhờ admin Close topic này hộ em ạ !
Xin cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ em !  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Do tính chất hình ảnh bị hư hại bởi ông Photobucket nên em xin mạn phép dời kho về địa điểm mới. Các bác vui lòng xem update tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...940#post120940.
> Xin nhờ admin Close topic này hộ em ạ !
> Xin cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ em !


Chuyển qua xài imgur đi bác. Cái thằng photobucket cùi bắp. Mình chấp nhận trả phí nâng cấp tài khoản mà nó không chịu thẻ visa của mình  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------

